# Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (same as Jon Jones), failed second test on the day of UFC 200: WWE not punishing Brock



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

> A WWE spokesperson told TMZ that only only full-time WWE performers are subject to the company’s wellness policy, which is why Brock Lesnar will not face any punishment for his failed UFC drug tests.
> 
> The WWE representative also said that the company is show business and not a regulated athletic competition. They added, the wellness program is only designed to keep the “full-time” performers healthy.


http://www.ringsidenews.com/wwe-new...me-wwe-stars-are-exempt-from-wellness-policy/

http://www.tmz.com/2016/07/26/brock-lesnar-no-wwe-punishment-for-failed-ufc-drug-tests/



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755526161006927872

_Both Lesnar and Jones are facing sanctions from USADA, the body that collected the samples, and the Nevada Athletic Commission, because of the sample collections' proximity to UFC 200, which took place in Las Vegas on July 9.

After an adjudication process, the NAC has the power to suspend and fine both Jones and Lesnar. In Lesnar's case, the fine would be a percentage of his disclosed $2.5 million fight purse. USADA can also suspend them as the UFC's anti-doping partner.

The UFC will not be levying fines against anti-doping offenders, leaving fines up to individual state athletic commissions, according to senior vice president of public relations Dave Sholler.

*Lesnar, a current WWE star and former UFC heavyweight champion, made far more than $2.5 million in undisclosed pay at UFC 200 for his win over Hunt, according to reports. That money is likely to go untouched.* Hunt has asked the UFC to give him at least half of Lesnar's fight purse because Lesnar was allegedly enhanced in the bout, or he wants to be released from the promotion. The fight would be overturned into a no-contest if the NAC sanctions Lesnar, but it's doubtful Hunt will get his financial wish.


Jones is also not facing any kind of fine from the UFC, just a commission fine. In a case like Chad Mendes, who has been suspended two years by USADA due to testing positive for a banned substance, he will not be fined at all. Mendes' sample came from an out-of-competition test not related to a fight and no commission has jurisdiction.

Money from an NAC fine does not go to the commission, but to a Nevada general fund to be used in other areas. *If Lesnar decides to just go back to WWE, never fight again and not pay an NAC fine, the commission would have the ability to seek legal means against him.*
_
*
Source: http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/7/2...s-won-t?_ga=1.146118836.1278542760.1465528386*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

Cus this is clearly vinces fault


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

Pleaseeeeeeee let this be not true. The buildings will come crashing down on both ends.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

When will it end? :CENA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

Ruh roh.

That might change Vince pimping the fuck out of Brock's win, IF this winds up being true.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

Whoops. Seems like someone is fucked xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

WWE just cannot catch a break with anything. I love it.

Least surprising news ever, on actual on-topic note.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Father Ted said:


> Cus this is clearly vinces fault


Where did I say or imply this was Vince's fault? I'll imagine Vince will be furious.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

*If the violation is true & fucks Brock's UFC career up.

Stephanie McMahon: "That means we can get Brock Lesnar back with a discount price, right dad?".*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

brock:brock




brock:brock​


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

*I'm sure it was just a supplement that he didn't know was illegal. Isn't that the go to excuse? :aryha*


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

:lelbrock


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

:maury he has a doctor's note.... :maury


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

YESSSSS


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

Didn't Brock recently criticize Roman, claiming he was "unprofessional?" If this becomes a confirmed violation, then Brock is about to eat his words. What a shame. This could ruin his credibility as a professional athlete.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

This is going to be more interesting than any WWE storyline in this era, that's for sure.

:mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

Out of competition aka while working for WWE. So who cares? Everyone else in the locker room is on the juice.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

RIP IN PIZZA BOK LSNR.

"The greatest combat athlete in this countries history"

:maury





































:lelbrock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

That drug test got the streak rub. if Brock's not suspended, Orton's going over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Fuck, hope he's cleared.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*

What??? Well with Reigns' recent episode it appears there is only one man left who can carry the company... :ambrose3

Guess old CM Punk was right again about something, imagine that? unk2

http://uproxx.com/prowrestling/cm-punk-jon-jones-ufc-steroids-drugs/


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If he gets suspended for a month from WWE for this, will anybody really notice?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Would be a bad look for Brock as a man if he was doping while admonishing Jon Jones and Reigns as being unprofessional. There's no better way to ruin your credibility than by chastising someone for engaging in the same illicit activities as you do. This will be a huge blow for both companies if it has any merit. In the meantime, I'll be thinking of ways to spin this as the puppet masters pulling the strings attempting to protect Roman.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

That's the guy they've been booking like a monster since 2002/4,lads.
That's the guy who broke the streak.
That's the guy who squashed John Cena and everyone else who stood in his way.
That's the most obvious steroid user since,I don't know,Scott Steiner?



EDIT:


The Cleaner said:


> If he gets suspended for a month from WWE for this, will anybody really notice?


I'd not suspend him,I'd suspend his pay,it would be waaay more effective.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Scenes when Orton squashes Lesnar at Summerslam after all that's been said.
Headlock City Bitch!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock upon hearing the news..


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Oh dear God please let this be true. If it is this is our only chance to get rid of God mode Brock and Suplex Shitty. He can start having competitive matches again and finally put someone over.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

It's worth noting that the New York State Athletic Commission oversees pro wrestling. If there's any kind of ban, *they're going to enforce it*. 

So unless WWE wants to make it look like the early 90s again and take a huge PR hit by fighting for it, Brock-Orton may be completely off the table.










:lmao @ WWE having a big money match possibly be erased


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Liger!Liger! said:


> That's the guy they've been booking like a monster since 2002/4,lads.
> That's the guy who broke the streak.
> That's the guy who squashed John Cena and everyone else who stood in his way.
> That's the most obvious steroid user since,I don't know,Scott Steiner?
> ...


I would say Ryback and Batista were more obvious.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lou Generation Era said:


> When will it end? :CENA


When MMA is outlawed. Period.

I forget if it was McGregor or Diaz who said it ("Everyone's on the gas."), but, as long as Dana White is around, I believe UFC should've been investigated a year or two ago already for a massive drug ring.

--

As for my opinion, it's the same as with Reigns:

If Lesnar was dirty, cut him. He had a responsibility as one of the few top draws wrestling in the WWE has had the last 3 years to the rest of the roster -- one he (if this is true) abrogated.

This could have a big problem with WWE in general, because it does raise the question as to how long Lesnar has been (if he has) using.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock Lesnar demands trial by combat.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Oh no please don't be true


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



JBLoser said:


> It's worth noting that the New York State Athletic Commission oversees pro wrestling. If there's any kind of ban, *they're going to enforce it*.
> 
> So unless WWE wants to make it look like the early 90s again and take a huge PR hit by fighting for it, Brock-Orton may be completely off the table.
> 
> ...


Just have Orton ambush Lesnar at his compound in Canada :ha


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



heggland0 said:


> Brock Lesnar demands trial by combat.


It just better not be against Alistair Overeem or Cain Velasquez.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

What if Brock has to sit out of Summerslam? The WWE are going to be so fucked.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Fringe said:


> What??? Well with Reigns' recent episode it appears there is only one man left who can carry the company... :ambrose3
> 
> Guess old CM Punk was right again about something, imagine that? unk2
> 
> http://uproxx.com/prowrestling/cm-punk-jon-jones-ufc-steroids-drugs/


Kiss a number of sponsors goodbye if that happens. And I'm not even saying that to say I hate Ambrose.

Ambrose is only there as a 100% NO CHOICE on the part of WWE. With Reigns drugged off and Rollins just coming back and Cena probably a semi-part-timer now, they needed somebody to carry the house shows.

One now does have to wonder if this might mean HHH gets the Raw belt, and becomes Commissioner and Champion.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

no brock no 

hes being setup up damn it


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



The Cleaner said:


> If he gets suspended for a month from WWE for this, will anybody really notice?


Yeah, the number of people who actually watch Summerslam.

Not only that, but a suspension here probably ends Lesnar's run with WWE -- and, hence, he either goes into hiding for two years or slinks off to Japan.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



EL SHIV said:


> That drug test got the streak rub. if Brock's not suspended, Orton's going over.



Tbh, if he's suspended, I hope they nix it entirely. The rub would be better suited for a guy on the cusp of superstardom. Giving it to Seth, Dean, KO or Wyatt would be ideal as opposed to Randy who is already made and will likely be part time (full time) sooner than later.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Maybe that explains why WWE haven´t milked his win more than they have..


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Straw Hat said:


> What if Brock has to sit out of Summerslam? The WWE are going to be so fucked.


How exactly?

Nxt, summerslam and raw that weekend already sold out

Its the network era and wasn't like lesnar wrestling was increasing subs by 50% or something. When lesnar beat streak and squashed cena for title that only added 30,000 subs in 2014


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Didn't they cut Billy Gunn for a drug violation that happened when he was competing in powerlifting? I know it's a bit of a different situation seeing as he was just a trainer at the PC at the time and it wasn't happening during a hugely watched event like UFC 200. 

Either way, it'll be interesting to see how this Lesnar/USADA story develops.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



heggland0 said:


> Brock Lesnar demands trial by combat.


:HA

He better have the motherfucking Mountain on speed dial then


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

JESUS


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Simply Flawless said:


> Just have Orton ambush Lesnar at his compound in Canada :ha


If done right, this actually has more potential than The Final Deletion. Think about it, Brock lives on a damn ranch. Think of all of the fun moments, such as Brock chasing Orton on a tractor or Brock and one of his bulls locking it up. Hell, maybe even have Orton do an RKO off of a horse.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



validreasoning said:


> How exactly?
> 
> Nxt, summerslam and raw that weekend already sold out
> 
> Its the network era and wasn't like lesnar wrestling was increasing subs by 50% or something


NXT would have the better card (again) and the real potential that Summerslam stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



validreasoning said:


> How exactly?
> 
> Nxt, summerslam and raw that weekend already sold out
> 
> Its the network era and wasn't like lesnar wrestling was increasing subs by 50% or something


 Brock's first WWE match back since his UFC fight was going to get mainstream attention.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Darth Tyrion said:


> If done right, this actually has more potential than The Final Deletion. Think about it, Brock lives on a damn ranch. Think of all of the fun moments, such as Brock chasing Orton on a tractor or Brock and one of his bulls locking it up. Hell, maybe even have Orton do an RKO off of a horse.


Sending coked up Orton to the Lesnar compound is money. Lesnar just hunting Orton with his rifle before getting caught with an RKO.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

TBH, I think I'd enjoy Summerslam more if I didn't have to sit through a Bork match :lol

I hope if this comes out as true, people heap criticism on Brock just as much as they did Roman...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I wish we could have a livefeed into Vince's office right now.

:lmao

I can only imagine..

:vince4


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I really hope this is not true 

Fuck


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock Lesnar redemption storyline incoming :brock


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Another interesting point that Cageside Seats brings up:

Pro Wrestling in New York is still under the New York State Athletic Commission.

If Lesnar is suspended for two years, that's it for him wrestling in New York for that period of time.

Vince would have NO CHOICE but to fire him.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Darth Tyrion said:


> I would say Ryback and Batista were more obvious.




Touché


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Ambrose Girl said:


> TBH, I think I'd enjoy Summerslam more if I didn't have to sit through a Bork match :lol
> 
> I hope if this comes out as true, people heap criticism on Brock just as much as they did Roman...


See above. I already have. If he's dirty, I want him gone -- just like Reigns and for the same reason.

What this does mean is someone may have to ask the real question as to who COULD conceivably carry the company, especially with Reigns souring and Lesnar possibly roided as well!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Darth Tyrion said:


> If done right, this actually has more potential than The Final Deletion. Think about it, Brock lives on a damn ranch. Think of all of the fun moments, such as Brock chasing Orton on a tractor or Brock and one of his bulls locking it up. Hell, maybe even have Orton do an RKO off of a horse.


:ha

The potential for fuckery is amazing if Bork is suspended just send Randy to his house


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Taker's loss at Mania is reversed!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Ah man, WWE getting FUCKED at every turn in the year 2016 has been amazing.

:drose


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Both Roman and Brock getting caught in a span of weeks :banderas


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ShowStopper said:


> I wish we could have a livefeed into Vince's office right now.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


Vince is probably so out of his mind right now that he's probably full "grabbing his ear" loopy.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ShowStopper said:


> I wish we could have a livefeed into Vince's office right now.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


"HOW IN THE HELL DID THEY FIND OUT?! I PAID GOOD MONEY TO MAKE SURE BROCK WAS FED THE LEAST DETECTABLE ENHANCERS ON THE MARKET! IT WAS THAT DAMN UFC! I KNEW I SHOULDN'T HAVE LET MY HUBBY FIGHT IN THAT DIRTY OCTAGON!" :vince3


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Wrestlefire said:


> Kiss a number of sponsors goodbye if that happens.



Please. 


Contrary to the narrative, Bret, Austin, nor Cena were Vinces first choices. Historically, His hand was almost always forced in a different direction than he wanted to go. Similar scenario with Dean, and if they throw the machine behind him as he thrives, your post will look even more idiotic than it does currently, especially considering people backstage were saying the same shit about the skinny fat, beer guzzling red neck and Vanilla Ice aka the "the doctor of thuganomics" (because there was no way either of them could _ever_ be successful) when Vince was hesitating running with them.


If he's pushed heavy and the money flows in on house shows, ratings, and merch, Charmin Ultra aren't pulling their sponsorship because the new guy doesn't have as much hair as the last one.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Straw Hat said:


> Brock's first WWE match back since his UFC fight was going to get mainstream attention.


Maybe it would but how many extra are buying network to see lesnar fake wrestle, summerslam with or without lesnar isn't doing that much of a difference financially Imo.

Lesnar is far more important to ufc ironically and a suspended would hugely effect them especially for their msg debut where obviously they want lesnar to headline


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Wrestlefire said:


> Vince is probably so out of his mind right now that he's probably full "grabbing his ear" loopy.












:lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Albeit I'll admit myself to be a huge Brock fan who always considered him based on resume a generational athlete: I still think for balance it should be pointed out we don't know if this is say a decca-test violation or what it is yet assuming truth. For instance, didn't BJ Penn get popped for simply being some off on some dosage on an IV or a wrongly timed IV or something like that?


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

It's obvious what happened here. They got Brock and Roman's samples mixed up. That is all. Now if it was an accident or on purpose to try and take the piss out of Brock's win remains to be seen. >


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I'm betting this has to be a slow news day and they want to report something for attention.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lothario said:


> Please.
> 
> 
> Contrary to the narrative, Bret, Austin, nor Cena was Vinces first choice. Historically, His hand was almost always forced in a different direction than he wanted to go. Similar scenario with Dean, and if they throw the machine behind him as he thrives, your post will look even more idiotic than it does currently, especially considering people backstage were saying the same shit about Austin and Cena when Vince was hesitating running with them.
> ...


Would love to see it happen, because he deserves it.

Here's the problem, though -- especially with a babyface "Face of the Company": Do you honestly see Dean Ambrose making appearances to corporately support the company (his loopy appearances on morning weather reports don't count -- I'm talking like Cena did with SXSW and the recent Chinese partnership agreement, as two examples.)?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

When will you guys ever learn?

If it didn't happen in the WWE it didn't happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



American_Nightmare said:


> I'm betting this has to be a slow news day and they want to report something for attention.


And they would get the ever-loving shit sued out of them by Brock and UFC if that is the case. I doubt this was reported for that reason.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock and Roman caught in a couple weeks time? Judging by the way Rollins came back bigger and more tone than before, he better hope he isn't up for a test.

This makes WWE look pretty bad.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ShowStopper said:


> :lmao


And there's your live feed as Vince sees Summerslam go down in flames.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Dub J said:


> When will you guys ever learn?
> 
> If it didn't happen in the WWE it didn't happen.


Tell that to Billy Gunn who got fired after getting popped at a bodybuilding event in the last calendar year.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock vs Orton in a Roid-al Rumble match?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



American_Nightmare said:


> I'm betting this has to be a slow news day and they want to report something for attention.


With what is going down in Turkey right now, it is far from a slow news day.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ShowStopper said:


> And they would get the ever-loving shit sued out of them by Brock and UFC if that is the case. I doubt this was reported for that reason.


I just find it very hard to believe that Brock is on anything. They would have found out much sooner than now if he is on something.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

brock lesnar demands trial by combat :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KO Bossy said:


> Brock vs Orton in a Roid-al Rumble match?


Nah, needle on a pole match with Ryback as guest enforcer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



American_Nightmare said:


> I just find it very hard to believe that Brock is on anything. They would have found out much sooner than now if he is on something.


It's really not that hard to believe for anyone these days, especially someone who is competing in both UFC and WWE.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*










Is he fucking going over?!! 

:mark:


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



validreasoning said:


> How exactly?
> 
> Nxt, summerslam and raw that weekend already sold out
> 
> Its the network era and wasn't like lesnar wrestling was increasing subs by 50% or something. When lesnar beat streak and squashed cena for title that only added 30,000 subs in 2014


I LOL'd at his comment. People who say stuff like that aren't based in reality. This forum is so delusional at times.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Wrestlefire said:


> Would love to see it happen, because he deserves it.
> 
> Here's the problem, though -- especially with a babyface "Face of the Company": Do you honestly see Dean Ambrose making appearances to corporately support the company (his loopy appearances on morning weather reports don't count -- I'm talking like Cena did with SXSW and the recent Chinese partnership agreement, as two examples.)?


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Wrestlefire said:


> Would love to see it happen, because he deserves it.
> 
> Here's the problem, though -- especially with a babyface "Face of the Company": Do you honestly see Dean Ambrose making appearances to corporately support the company (his loopy appearances on morning weather reports don't count -- I'm talking like Cena did with SXSW and the recent Chinese partnership agreement, as two examples.)?


Fair point but do you see Austin doing things like this? Or the Undertaker? They make even less sense when you look at how they act as characters but as people there has never been a problem with them, so why would there be an issue with Dean. Not to mention that Roman might even be worse in things like this both as a character and as a person.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



HiddenFlaw said:


> brock lesnar demands trial by combat :lol:lol:lol


USADA chooses Alistair Overeem as their champion.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Darth Tyrion said:


> Nah, needle on a pole match with Ryback as guest enforcer.


And the winner? Vince McMahon, who will be beating his dick like it owes him money in the wake of this match for years to come...


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



JBLoser said:


> Tell that to Billy Gunn who got fired after getting popped at a bodybuilding event in the last calendar year.


One's a big part-time attraction and the other was a trainer. Remember Adam Rose? What happened when Jerry Lawler was accused of the same thing?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Methinks the Wellness policy ain't all it's cracked up to be. *DELETE* that test result! :evilmatt


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Wrestlefire said:


> Another interesting point that Cageside Seats brings up:
> 
> Pro Wrestling in New York is still under the New York State Athletic Commission.
> 
> ...


Fire him? Why would that be necessary?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



XxPunisherxX said:


> Is he fucking going over?!!
> 
> :mark:


Well someone has to :maury


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/7/7...nes-unprofessional-for-being-flagged-by-usada

:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Simply Flawless said:


> Well someone has to :maury


 Brock may be banned for 2 years, so no one might get the rub :lol


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KPnDC said:


> Fire him? Why would that be necessary?


Technically, it's "only" a Wellness Policy violation.

The problem is...

And that raises another question: Depending on what Roman Reigns got dinged for, could he even work Summerslam at this point?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

He'll probably get a RR suspension. He will come off it just in time for Summerslam.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Starting to think he may not have known about an ingredient or something from whatever supplements he was taking. Mo way could he have called Jones unprofessional but be taking shit as well :wtf2.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I hope it's true.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Wrestlefire said:


> Technically, it's "only" a Wellness Policy violation.
> 
> The problem is...
> 
> And that raises another question: Depending on what Roman Reigns got dinged for, could he even work Summerslam at this point?


The chances of that are pretty thin if he's levied a ban by the NSYAC and such.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



XxPunisherxX said:


> Is he fucking going over?!!
> 
> :mark:


No, because there'd be no match. If they were to suspend Lesnar now based on this news, he'd be able to do the match, much like Rollins and Battleground. (SS is August 21.)

The problem, as I said above, is the New York State Athletic Commission. He'd be suspended THERE, at least provisonally, possibly two years!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Straw Hat said:


> Brock may be banned for 2 years, so no one might get the rub :lol


Orton's gonna RKO Sable in revenge for him fucking this up for him


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Iron Man said:


> Starting to think he may not have known about an ingredient or something from whatever supplements he was taking. Mo way could he have called Jones unprofessional but be taking shit as well :wtf2.


Nah, not true. He could very easily be a hypocrite and have an egg on his face.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



JBLoser said:


> The chances of that are pretty thin if he's levied a ban by the NSYAC and such.


Wouldn't the New York commission want to know what Roman got dinged for before they licensed him?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Wrestlefire said:


> Wouldn't the New York commission want to know what Roman got dinged for before they licensed him?


This is potentially true? I'm not quite certain. All I know is the NYSAC oversees pro wrestling. That came up during the leadup to the fight because if Brock was handed a medical suspension they likely would have enforced and upheld it and Brock might not have been able to compete.

I would venture a guess that the same would happen with drugs.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



XxPunisherxX said:


> Is he fucking going over?!!
> 
> :mark:


He's going over anyway.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Wrestlefire said:


> Technically, it's "only" a Wellness Policy violation.
> 
> The problem is...
> 
> And that raises another question: Depending on what Roman Reigns got dinged for, could he even work Summerslam at this point?


SSlam is over 35 days away.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I'm guessing that he's been on the roids throughout the entirety of his WWE run, he agreed to UFC 200 and got off the drugs but there was still traces in his system.Hunt mentioned how he lost so many lbs to reach weight.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

First Roman and now this. Vince be shitting himself.

Lesnar will be jobbing to Orton.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Wrestlefire said:


> No, because there'd be no match. If they were to suspend Lesnar now based on this news, he'd be able to do the match, much like Rollins and Battleground. (SS is August 21.)
> 
> The problem, as I said above, is the New York State Athletic Commission. He'd be suspended THERE, at least provisonally, possibly two years!


I was just making a joke 

Yea, unless WWE wants to look like a bunch of hypocrites, they would HAVE to at least suspend Brock IF he officially got popped. 

Hell, Gunn was fired for violations outside the company. It would be insane for Brock to get away with it when even their golden boy, Roman was suspended. 

Him getting suspended from UFC for 2 years shouldn't transfer to WWE, yea? This is an unique situation so I have no idea how that would work. 

2016 for Vince has been fucking ridiculous :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

In re: Summerslam being 35 days away, I don't think that matters. This test is technically still "under review." So, I don't think WWE could suspend him right now from a legal standpoint. I think they would have to wait for the results to come in, and that isn't happening in the next 5 days. They are screwed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

if this is true then he better get a WWE wellness violation.



ShowStopper said:


> In re: Summerslam being 35 days away, I don't think that matters. This test is technically still "under review." So, I don't think WWE could suspend him right now from a legal standpoint. I think they would have to wait for the results to come in, and that isn't happening in the next 5 days. They are screwed.


OR if they want they can just way Brock is suspended for 30 days that way he can make SS. Its no like he needs to be on TV for a month, Heyman uts all his promos anyways. If they wait then that 30 day window is after SS they miss out.

Just say he is suspended while its under review like they did with Lawler then if he is not guilty, they can pull it back.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I think Vince is going to be most upset at his Wellness Programme turning meaningless after this news. He suspended THE NEXT GUY to show that the drug screening works, only for his biggest star to fail a REAL drug test a few weeks later. Hahah


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I'm surprised and yet not surprised. Obviously Brock's been on PEDs for a very long time, I'm just shocked he didn't have it all out of his system by the end of June, seriously WTF was he thinking?

I'm assuming he'll get 2 years in MMA, and 30 days in the WWE much like how guys like Edge got suspended after that Sports Illustrated bust, whatever the hell it was like 8 years ago.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

That person who theorized that this is why Vince threw Roman under the bus was exactly right. Wish I could give a thousand reps.

Vince knew Brock would probably fail and the attention would turn to how he got away with it in the WWE for so long.

At least the naive folk who always denied that Brock was on 'roids can shut up now.

Most of them are on them. Can't believe how much delusion there is regarding this, especially because of all the names of various sizes that have been on them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Thecreepygeek said:


> I think Vince is going to be most upset at his Wellness Programme turning meaningless after this news. He suspended THE NEXT GUY to show that the drug screening works, only for his biggest star to fail a REAL drug test a few weeks later. Hahah


How is it turning meaningless if its catching top stars and not just jobbers like Evan Bourne? When it catches two top stars like Reigns and Lesnar it will show everyone the WWE takes it very seriously.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Simply Flawless said:


> Just have Orton ambush Lesnar at his compound in Canada :ha


Just imagine the WWE Network Special. We open up to find Randy sitting in his car doing lines of Coke hyping himself up. He gets out of the car and spots Sable BOOM RKO OUT OF NOWHERE. He continues walking down the driveway where he finds Brock's kids BOOM RKO'S OUT OF NOWHERE. He walks into the house where he finds Heyman on the phone to the police begging for help, but it's to late BOOM RKO OUT OF NOWHERE. Randy walks into Brock's bedroom as soon as he opens the door Brock shoots him in the chest, Brock walks over to make sure he's dead, BUT RANDY POPS UP AND RKO'S HIM. Orton does one last line and dies next to Brock.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If Brock took anything, it was probably something that's banned in UFC but allowed in WWE.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> How is it turning meaningless if its catching top stars and not just jobbers like Evan Bourne? When it catches two top stars like Reigns and Lesnar it will show everyone the WWE takes it very seriously.


WWE never caught Lesnar, he was obviously taking roids while with WWE. I think a few big names are exempt from drug tests for WWE.
The Rock dosen't get tested. HHH dosen't by Punk's accounts, Big Dave, Cena, Vince himself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> if this is true then he better get a WWE wellness violation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if they can do that legally, though. Brock didn't get popped by WWE's drug test. He got popped by a UFC drug test. Not sure if legally they can suspend him for failing someone else's drug test or not.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Donnie said:


> Just imagine the WWE Network Special. We open up to find Randy sitting in his car doing lines of Coke hyping himself up. He gets out of the car and spots Sable BOOM RKO OUT OF NOWHERE. He continues walking down the driveway where he finds Brock's kids BOOM RKO'S OUT OF NOWHERE. He walks into the house where he finds Heyman on the phone to the police begging for help, but it's to late BOOM RKO OUT OF NOWHERE. Randy walks into Brock's bedroom as soon as he opens the door Brock shoots him in the chest, Brock walks over to make sure he's dead, BUT RANDY POPS UP AND RKO'S HIM. Orton does one last line and dies next to Brock.


:applause

This is EXACTLY what should happen


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Brock is a difference maker, btw. I've been keeping track of my section on Stubhub, and tickets started flying off the shelf after the Brock/Randy announcement and the Brock fight.

This includes an entire row being sold out. How an entire row got on Stubhub is another question...


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So maybe they will drop his match at SummerSlam?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If this is true this is the best news ever!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

My condolences @Brock . :mj2

Oh well, commence the fuckery. :brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

*He's the most formidable, doped up combat fighter in American history!*:vince5

unk >:brock


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If Brock misses SS they should do Ambrose vs Orton for the WWE title(if Dean retains on Raw and battleground).


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



JTB33b said:


> If Brock misses SS they should do Ambrose vs Orton for the WWE title(if Dean retains on Raw and battleground).


The would be one of the worst main events in history.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



LilOlMe said:


> That person who theorized that this is why Vince threw Roman under the bus was exactly right. Wish I could give a thousand reps.
> 
> Vince knew Brock would probably fail and the attention would turn to how he got away with it in the WWE for so long.
> 
> ...


You could be on to something if it's confirmed to be testosterone. Until then, this is all baseless speculation.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The would be one of the worst main events in history.


 Fortunately, it won't be anywhere near being the main event.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So what does Randy do at Battleground on the highlight reel? Pretty sure the match with Lesnar is off.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*










Color me unsurprised. I've always assumed WWE never even tests Lesnar. Good to someone does.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So a 30 day suspension from next week and he will still be able to make Summerslam.

Do a load of sit down interviews with him beforehand to hype the match, Have Heyman cut a load of promos on Orton,

Then the Raw or Smackdown before Summerslam have Orton return and hit Heyman with an RKO.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ShowStopper said:


> In re: Summerslam being 35 days away, I don't think that matters. This test is technically still "under review." So, I don't think WWE could suspend him right now from a legal standpoint. I think they would have to wait for the results to come in, and that isn't happening in the next 5 days. They are screwed.


Plus man what screws 'em even more if this is say a decca-test cycle and not just an IV wrongful dosage or ibuprofen or something is let's say they do what birthday suggested and jump start a punishment now to make Summerslam. I have a strong feeling even if Vince didn't want to he'd get too much internal pressure from outside interests to have Brock do the J-O-B- that Vince would have to crack. When Orton is into what he is doing and isn't on autopilot I really enjoy Orton's work but I guarantee you with their history of getting Orton really hot only to screw him over on the backend of stories or not take care of his character WWE doesn't want to give an already first ballad HOFmer so to speak and that kind of guy their ultimate rub to give. 

Heck, if this comes up a true PED violation I think Vince would be so pressured that this ends Brock's monster run his next match which goodness would that jack up WWE's plans and they have been so busy building the Shield boys that they don't have much of a contigency that wouldn't take six months to build ala if in 98 Austin, Rock and Trips all got popped they could turn it over to Foley and Taker as placeholders or even if three years ago Bryan and Reigns got popped: they had a nicely surging tag division that they could maneuver their presentation to build around that and give some talented potential guys a different look.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Straw Hat said:


> So what does Randy do at Battleground on the highlight reel? Pretty sure the match with Lesnar is off.


Fucks up Jericho and starts a feud with him I guess?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

*DO YOU SEE ME NOW??!!!!*

:brock




I hope this isn't true and WWE can't afford just suspend Lesnar, especially with the blockbuster match booked for SummerSlam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If this is true, Lesnar and the WWE's reputation is going to take a massive hit.

I don't know if I'll ever see Lesnar the same again.

He was always the genetic freak, the alpha male but after this, it just won't be the same. He'd be a proven cheat.


----------



## bcbud3 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

This obviously didn't happen while he was working for WWE, they have a wellness policy...Brock must have passed it. Therefore UFC encourages drug use obviously! Right? Right?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So does this mean WWE has to suspend Lesnar if they test the B sample and that also comes back positive? Almost looks bad if they don't.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

the rumour mill giving the internet marks something to occupy their tiny minds for the weekend -quaint.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Plus man what screws 'em even more if this is say a decca-test cycle and not just an IV wrongful dosage or ibuprofen or something is let's say they do what birthday suggested and jump start a punishment now to make Summerslam. I have a strong feeling even if Vince didn't want to he'd get too much internal pressure from outside interests to have Brock do the J-O-B- that Vince would have to crack. When Orton is into what he is doing and isn't on autopilot I really enjoy Orton's work but I guarantee you with their history of getting Orton really hot only to screw him over on the backend of stories or not take care of his character WWE doesn't want to give an already first ballad HOFmer so to speak and that kind of guy their ultimate rub to give.
> 
> Heck, if this comes up a true PED violation I think Vince would be so pressured that this ends Brock's monster run his next match which goodness would that jack up WWE's plans and they have been so busy building the Shield boys that they don't have much of a contigency that wouldn't take six months to build ala if in 98 Austin, Rock and Trips all got popped they could turn it over to Foley and Taker as placeholders or even if three years ago Bryan and Reigns got popped: they had a nicely surging tag division that they could maneuver their presentation to build around that and give some talented potential guys a different look.


I just wish we knew, from a legal standpoint, if it's allowed for WWE to suspend Brock while Brock's test is 'under review' and not officially a failed drug test yet. Also, this isn't even a WWE failed drug test. It's a UFC failed drug test. I'm far from a legal expert, but due to those two factors I wouldn't think WWE would even be allowed to suspend Brock, at least not until the UFC drug test is officially a failure and not 'under review.'

*Are there any legal experts out there that would know if WWE is allowed to suspend Brock while his drug test is 'under review?' Also, would WWE be allowed to suspend him since this is a UFC failed drug test, and not a WWE failed test?*


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

*Inspector:* Brock, where did you buy the drugs ? 

*Brock: *


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Hahah I posted about this on my FB page, saying that if it does turn out to be true, WWE should suspend Brock like they did Roman. And this guy I know messaged me and told me not to be such a Brock hater :lmao He was condemning Roman just a few weeks ago, but since it's Brock, you're not allowed to say anything apparently, LOL.

If WWE does suspend him, he'll likely be back time for Summerslam anyway, so meh.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I would be perfectly fine with Cena destroying Brock and turning heel. 

And by destroy I mean legit destroy, bury, victimized. 

Such a big destruction of the beast that it sends him out of the WWE.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

* Holy shit, someone just posted this image on another site :lmao * 









* Man, WWE's been having one disaster after another this year. Can't say I feel bad for them.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

No shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Anyone else think this will get more heat on Roman and Brock if they're picked early on?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ShowStopper said:


> I don't know if they can do that legally, though. Brock didn't get popped by WWE's drug test. He got popped by a UFC drug test. Not sure if legally they can suspend him for failing someone else's drug test or not.


Of course they can, the wellness policy has to do with substance abuse and drug abuse. Just because their test did not catch it does not mean they wouldnt be suspened.

For example, if someone was caught in the act snorting a line or shooting up, you don't think they would be suspended because a test did not catch it?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Hahah I posted about this on my FB page, saying that if it does turn out to be true, WWE should suspend Brock like they did Roman. And this guy I know messaged me and told me not to be such a Brock hater :lmao He was condemning Roman just a few weeks ago, but since it's Brock, you're not allowed to say anything apparently, LOL.
> 
> If WWE does suspend him, he'll likely be back time for Summerslam anyway, so meh.


 Neither of them should be picked on TV.

Both of them have embarrassed the company, it would be BS to see two cheats (Brock may be cleared) be picked up so early in the draft. They're going to get massive heat on Tuesday, it's best the WWE avoid it by not having Brock in the draft and drafting Roman on the network.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> Of course they can, the wellness policy has to do with substance abuse and drug abuse. Just because their test did not catch it does not mean they wouldnt be suspened.
> 
> For example, if someone was caught in the act snorting a line or shooting up, you don't think they would be suspended because a test did not catch it?


I'm not sure, tbh. I know he got caught doing something, but this was based on a series of like 5 drug tests that Brock took in 8 days while training for the Hunt fight. It had nothing to do with WWE and their seemingly joke of a test. I don't know if Brock would get his lawyers involved if Vince tried to suspend him. I'm just curious if Vince is legally allowed to do it if since it wasn't his test that caught Brock.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chrome said:


> Fucks up Jericho and starts a feud with him I guess?


Corbin, KO, Rollins, Jericho, Russev, Sheamus.. there's some good and bad choices.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I hope Brock didn't do it, even on accident. But if he does get suspended, the fact that Brock vs Orton was announced early shows that the E don't have a clue about how SummerSlam will be booked nor hasn't made plans yet, but is relying on Brock to be the main attraction for the show. So a 4 hour SummerSlam with no Lesnar as the main attraction? Expect to see Reigns and Cena to be the Co-Main Events. fpalm


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

:reneelel

People can't be all that surprised can they? His 30 day suspension won't even be felt, he's away longer than that normally anyway.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm not sure, tbh. I know he got caught doing something, but this was based on a series of like 5 drug tests that Brock took in 8 days while training for the Hunt fight. It had nothing to do with WWE and their seemingly joke of a test. I don't know if Brock would get his lawyers involved if Vince tried to suspend him. I'm just curious if Vince is legally allowed to do it if since it wasn't his test that caught Brock.


I guess if the contract is something along the lines " If X failed the WWE wellness policy test, he'll be suspended" he can't get suspended, if it's " if X fails a drug test, X is suspended" he'll get the kick.
Either way, this is bad for WWE.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

LOL at people thinking WWE would punish Brock with some "burial" of his character. Let's not forget Randy Orton and Edge had been suspended before, Orton a couple times, and they both walked into the main event of WrestleMania as World Champions after the fact. Brock is even higher than their level in the pecking order.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Corbin, KO, Rollins, Jericho, Russev, Sheamus.. there's some good and bad choices.


Corbin or KO would be the best choices imo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

IMO this is only going to make things much worse for Roman, sure it was bad when he got suspended, but the heat had died down. Now with Brock getting busted, Roman's name is out there again. 

Fans don't have Brock on TV to direct their anger either, so they're going to take it out on Roman. 

The WWE have no choice but to turn him, if they want to keep him in the ME. It's either that or push him down to the midcard. 

He'll definitely be eating the pin at Battleground IMO.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Clique said:


> LOL at people thinking WWE would punish Brock with some "burial" of his character. Let's not forget Randy Orton and Edge had been suspended before, Orton a couple times, and they both walked into the main event of WrestleMania as World Champions after the fact. Brock is even higher than their level in the pecking order.


Yep but this is a little different, Lesnar was just involved in a high profile money making PPV of all time in the UFC. If he gets suspended by the UFC for two years you could expect Vince to punish him somehow and that could be via burial.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Bret Hart said:


> Yep but this is a little different, Lesnar was just involved in a high profile money making PPV of all time in the UFC. If he gets suspended by the UFC for two years you could expect Vince to punish him somehow and that could be via burial.


 That streak rub could be a complete waste.

Vince deserves this for screwing the fans over and over again.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Straw Hat said:


> That streak rub could be a complete waste.
> 
> Vince deserves this for screwing the fans over and over again.


Yeah I'm pretty happy with this outcome. 

Fuck Vince.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

It's funny how everything out of the ring is always more entertaining and intriguing than what's inside the ring. :lol


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Maybe Brock just ate some chicken that had poppy seeds on it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm not sure, tbh. I know he got caught doing something, but this was based on a series of like 5 drug tests that Brock took in 8 days while training for the Hunt fight. It had nothing to do with WWE and their seemingly joke of a test. I don't know if Brock would get his lawyers involved if Vince tried to suspend him. I'm just curious if Vince is legally allowed to do it if since it wasn't his test that caught Brock.


If he is guilty of doping for UFC, which would mean he is doing it while under contract to the WWE, if the WWE does not suspend him it will show what a joke their wellness policy is and they will get a lot of shit for it.

Also the whole suspension thing is just a formality . just say you are suspended for 30 days. It really does not mean anything since Brock is paid for by his appearances so its not like he is losing money or anything like he would if he was getting paid yearly like everyone else.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Bret Hart said:


> Yeah I'm pretty happy with this outcome.
> 
> Fuck Vince.


 Fuck the fans for cheering that fucker whenever he's on TV.

Dudes been fucking us over for years and the fans still cheer him.

This is the guy responsible for PG Cena and Super Borman.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Can I get a refund for UFC 200 then? 

Aldo was the only fighter worth the money on that PPV.

And, yeah, Lesnar is still the only star in WWE.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Bret Hart said:


> Yep but this is a little different, Lesnar was just involved in a high profile money making PPV of all time in the UFC. If he gets suspended by the UFC for two years you could expect Vince to punish him somehow and that could be via burial.


With all the money WWE is paying Lesnar who still has a substantial amount of time left on his contract, I just don't see from WWE's perspective to bury one of their main attraction talents. I never got why Brock would need to be punished any more than the fines and suspensions he potentially faces from both UFC & WWE. Burying Brock on TV in any form would be a waste in their investment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Punk should challenge Brock to fight him at the next UFC event, weight classes be damned. When Brock doesn't show, Punk claims victory over Brock and retires.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Clique said:


> With all the money WWE is paying Lesnar who still has a substantial amount of time left on his contract, I just don't see from WWE's perspective to bury one of their main attraction talents. I never got why Brock would need to be punished any more than the fines and suspensions he potentially faces from both UFC & WWE. Burying Brock on TV in any form would be a waste in their investment.


Yeah it wouldn't be a good decision to bury him after investing so much in him. 

But then again this is the WWE, who knows what they'll do but this is gonna make for some interesting few days.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Lol I see dumbasses all over the internet complaining about why Jon Jones wasn't allowed to fight but Brock was. You dumb stupid illiterate mother fuckers, look at the fucking date both were tested. 

Jesus on ice skates, humanity never ceases to amaze me with their stupidity.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I got a bridge to sell you if you think Vince is going to bury Brock


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

And he just called Jones unprofessional for using? Bahahaha pwnd bitch. For that alone he had it coming


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Just read about this like 2 minutes ago. My reaction---------->


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Bret Hart said:


> Lol I see dumbasses all over the internet complaining about why Jon Jones wasn't allowed to fight but Brock was. You dumb stupid illiterate mother fuckers, look at the fucking date both were tested.
> 
> Jesus on ice skates, humanity never ceases to amaze me with their stupidity.


You tell 'em Bret. :bret


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Straw Hat said:


> Fuck the fans for cheering that fucker whenever he's on TV.
> 
> Dudes been fucking us over for years and the fans still cheer him.
> 
> This is the guy responsible for PG Cena and Super Borman.


This we can agree on. :lol 



I'd rather this current gossip piece about Brock not be true, but if it is, it's not possible for me to view it as anything other than comeuppance for the way McMahon has treated fans and the talent they've chosen to back only for him to sabotage them for shits and giggles. The tickets are already sold so that won't hurt, but the perception going forward and the black eye will. Roman is particular was poetically sweet given how Vince explicitly ignored the fans for over two years only for Reigns to spit in his face. Now this with Brock. Looks like he's going to have to rely on the men he treated like unwanted stepchildren through 2014 - 2015 and I'm willing to wager he wishes he had a CM Punk or Bryan right now. Again, I hope it's not true but this is better comeuppance than any bump Vince could take on television.



When it rains, it pours.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Anybody that thought Brock was natty is just naive to MMA and steroids in general. Most guys in MMA use but aren't stupid enough to get caught . A guy like Brock fucking up his cycle is completely amateurish. He is richer than everyone on the roster in UFC and should have plenty masking agents and personal lab tech's to help hide his cycling. Anyway i called it that he would fall under USAADA, it makes WWE testing look like a joke


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Oh fuck. Wellness shit storm coming up. This is black and white proof that their wellness policy is bullshit (or at minimum ineffective). This larger picture is much worse news than the reputation of one wrestler.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I'm surprised that he'd let himself get caught but not that he's using. 

Makes me think Roman was a sacrifice. They knew or suspected Brock would get busted so they threw Roman to the wolves, allowing them to later say 'hey look we enforce the policy on everyone, even top guys'. It still seems so strange that Reigns was named and shamed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I'm thinking anything labelled "possible" will most likely not be true.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ShowStopper said:


> I just wish we knew, from a legal standpoint, if it's allowed for WWE to suspend Brock while Brock's test is 'under review' and not officially a failed drug test yet. Also, this isn't even a WWE failed drug test. It's a UFC failed drug test. I'm far from a legal expert, but due to those two factors I wouldn't think WWE would even be allowed to suspend Brock, at least not until the UFC drug test is officially a failure and not 'under review.'
> 
> *Are there any legal experts out there that would know if WWE is allowed to suspend Brock while his drug test is 'under review?' Also, would WWE be allowed to suspend him since this is a UFC failed drug test, and not a WWE failed test?*


Not entirely sure if they could do this, but they could always try to say his suspension is retroactive to the June 28 date in which his drug test took place or July 15 when they learned of the potential violation. This was done with the Jose Reyes suspension in MLB earlier this year. Everyone would obviously see right through this & know WWE was desperate to get him to compete at Summerslam.

Either way, someone needs to get to the bottom of this potential Brock violation & there's only 1 'MAN' for the job.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I'd give Mark ALL of Brock's purse to go along with changing that bout to a NC and restoring Mark's ranking at #8.


Fucking cheater....The only reason I haven't removed his pic from my sig is because I'm still a fan of his CHARACTER(which Ironically is still him. The cheating fuck).


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock Lesnar worked all of us.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Vinnie Mac said fine if Roman Reigns can't have Brock, nobody can. He went and contaminated that shit.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So much judgment and hatred when no facts have been presented as of yet. Labeling him a cheater when we know nothing is ridiculous. Could have been something to help cut weight. Could be steroids. Who knows. Point is don't label him anything until the facts come in.

Sure, taking anything that is against the rules is stupid and unacceptable, even if it is something innocent like a weight-cutting substance, and he should be punished for it because it is against the rules. But, again, the word "cheater" shouldn't be used against him until the facts are known.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Darth Tyrion said:


> Didn't Brock recently criticize Roman, claiming he was "unprofessional?" If this becomes a confirmed violation, then Brock is about to eat his words. What a shame. This could ruin his credibility as a professional athlete.


Roman? 

Where the fuck did you get that from? I don't remember him saying this. Did he?

I do recall he called JON JONES "unprofessional".


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



The Patriot Way said:


> So much judgment and hatred when no facts have been presented as of yet. Labeling him a cheater when we know nothing is ridiculous. Could have been something to help cut weight. Could be steroids. Who knows. Point is don't label him anything until the facts come in.
> 
> Sure, taking anything that is against the rules is stupid and unacceptable, even if it is something innocent like a weight-cutting substance, and he should be punished for it because it is against the rules. But, again, the word "cheater" shouldn't be used against him until the facts are known.



Doesn't matter. The PED-stigma is now attached to Brock's neck forever. 

Of course, it's no surprise considering where he works(WWE) but he can just forget about any continuation of an MMA career in the UFC going forward.

Plus, this may have torpedoed Brock/Orton at Summerslam.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



The Patriot Way said:


> So much judgment and hatred when no facts have been presented as of yet. Labeling him a cheater when we know nothing is ridiculous. Could have been something to help cut weight. Could be steroids. Who knows. Point is don't label him anything until the facts come in.
> 
> Sure, taking anything that is against the rules is stupid and unacceptable, even if it is something innocent like a weight-cutting substance, and he should be punished for it because it is against the rules. But, again, the word "cheater" shouldn't be used against him until the facts are known.


I hope he was clean, for the sake of my Canada, if he's positive you Americans can have him back.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> Roman?
> 
> Where the fuck did you get that from? I don't remember him saying this. Did he?
> 
> I do recall he called JON JONES "unprofessional".


Actually he's right, it was from the UFC 200 Q&A with Lesnar. One of the questions was talking about Jon Jones, and said Roman Reigns was in a similar situation, and asked for Brock's reaction on these things. He just reiterated it's unfortunate and unprofessional.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Dana and Vince give Brock the world and he can't even get off the stuff or cycle it properly. This is a huge slap in the face to them.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



JBLoser said:


> It's worth noting that the New York State Athletic Commission oversees pro wrestling. If there's any kind of ban, *they're going to enforce it*.
> 
> So unless WWE wants to make it look like the early 90s again and take a huge PR hit by fighting for it, Brock-Orton may be completely off the table.
> 
> ...


Screw that, I am fan that has been waiting for a LONG TIME to see this fucking match, just let it happen, jesus and orton can go over and win. IF Regins is going to be cleared to be in a fucking TITLE match, then why can't brock? I


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754111599770603520
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754111599770603520
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


If I was Dana I'd Campaign for the 2 year Ban from competition. Jones and Brock completely screwed him


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Hunt wants half of Lesnars purse.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KingCosmos said:


> If I was Dana I'd Campaign for the 2 year Ban from competition. Jones and Brock completely screwed him


Nice idea but considering that it's Brock's first offense(at least GETTING CAUGHT), he'll only be fined heavily(and suspended for 30(?) days or something). 

But man....if I'm Dana, I'm like "You know something? I don't need this shit anymore. I'm rich and the company was sold. I'll just let my new EX-bosses know of my resignation"


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

From the UFC perspective it's really shitty. From the pro wrestling perspective...well I prefer them all roided up and insane. 

Who would have thought a guy who looks like Lesnar would use a banned substance. Never!!! Unheard of.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Straw Hat said:


> Hunt wants half of Lesnars purse.


Brock should give all of it to Hunt.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Screw that, I am fan that has been waiting for a LONG TIME to see this fucking match, just let it happen, jesus and orton can go over and win. *IF Regins is going to be cleared to be in a fucking TITLE match, then why can't brock?*


Because Roman Reigns' title match isn't in New York, where the state athletic commission oversees pro wrestling and can abide by whatever ruling comes down. Duh.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXr-nLock7k


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754111599770603520
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Dana White=Mccluskey
Brock=Michael Corleone


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754111599770603520
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Uncle Dana must be PISSED. Not that I blame him, first Jones fucked him by pissing hot and nearly destroying UFC 200. Then Brock a man he just paid TEN MILLION DOLLARS, pisses hot and he gets fucked again. I mean this is without a doubt the biggest shitstorm to hit UFC. WWE are lucky in that if they want they can simply cut ties with Brock and never mention him again. UFC not only has to deal with USADA, but they also have to deal with Hunt/Nelson and God know who else calling bullshit on this and demand Brock's head on a spike. 

Great work Brock great fucking work.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



JBLoser said:


> Because Roman Reigns' title match isn't in New York, where the state athletic commission oversees pro wrestling and can abide by whatever ruling comes down. Duh.


That would SUCK BIG TIME. Also Wwe can use this as fuel to excuse Regins testing positive, not good at all to me.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Seriously Brock using is just STUPID. Say you don't beat Hunt, you still get the biggest UFC payday ever and go back to being balls deep in one of the greatest WWE contracts ever. He wanted the win that bad that he couldn't put the juice down? Now this will bring a whole storm about the credibility of WWE's testing. and probably fucks the seconrd biggest PPV of the year.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Wwe just acknowledged the failed test on their Twitter


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754144765449469952


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

:duck


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Donnie said:


> Just imagine the WWE Network Special. We open up to find Randy sitting in his car doing lines of Coke hyping himself up. He gets out of the car and spots Sable BOOM RKO OUT OF NOWHERE. He continues walking down the driveway where he finds Brock's kids BOOM RKO'S OUT OF NOWHERE. He walks into the house where he finds Heyman on the phone to the police begging for help, but it's to late BOOM RKO OUT OF NOWHERE. Randy walks into Brock's bedroom as soon as he opens the door Brock shoots him in the chest, Brock walks over to make sure he's dead, BUT RANDY POPS UP AND RKO'S HIM. Orton does one last line and dies next to Brock.


Shit, WWE could make a series out of Randy Orton vs. Brock Lesnar, where each man is constantly flying across North America in an attempt to invade the others' house. We eventually get a massive war on the scale of Battle of the Bastards in GoT on Brock's ranch. Maybe give Zach Gowen the Rikkon Stark treatment.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

We asked WWE for a statement on Brock Lesnar following the news about his potential anti-doping violation from USADA. Here is WWE’s official statement sent into us at wrestlingnews.co:



> “Brock Lesnar has not performed for WWE since WrestleMania and is not scheduled to return until Sunday, August 21.”



http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...t-over-possible-brock-lesnar-usada-violation/


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754144765449469952


I wonder what his reaction would be right now?

Shock? no.

Anger? no.

Don't Give A fuck? Yes.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



tboneangle said:


> Wwe just acknowledged the failed test on their Twitter


Not sure if I wouldve acknowledged this if Im WWE until the results are in. If it turns out Brock just slipped a painkiller or took a catalyst for cutting weight for instance: it'd be very easy and understandable for WWE to sweep this on their end. This doesn't have to be a decca-test etc. violation as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lothario said:


> We asked WWE for a statement on Brock Lesnar following the news about his potential anti-doping violation from USADA. Here is WWE’s official statement sent into us at wrestlingnews.co:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of response is this  ?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lothario said:


> We asked WWE for a statement on Brock Lesnar following the news about his potential anti-doping violation from USADA. Here is WWE’s official statement sent into us at wrestlingnews.co:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was rumor that he would make an appearance on RAW on the 18th, though.

If WWE is still planning on going through with the Brock/Orton match, they'd be better off waiting until August.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Donnie said:


> Uncle Dana must be PISSED. Not that I blame him, first Jones fucked him by pissing hot and nearly destroying UFC 200. Then Brock a man he just paid TEN MILLION DOLLARS, pisses hot and he gets fucked again. I mean this is without a doubt the biggest shitstorm to hit UFC. WWE are lucky in that if they want they can simply cut ties with Brock and never mention him again. UFC not only has to deal with USADA, but they also have to deal with Hunt/Nelson and God know who else calling bullshit on this and demand Brock's head on a spike.
> 
> Great work Brock great fucking work.


About time it came to light. It always used to make me laugh how people (and there are surprisingly many of them) thought a guy like Lesnar was a "clean" athlete.  Same people that think John Cena is a "clean" athlete.

That said I still like Brock.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Well ... if he fucken does post positive for something the party is certainly over. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Overcomer said:


> About time it came to light. It always used to make me laugh how people (and there are surprisingly many of them) thought a guy like Lesnar was a "clean" athlete. Same people that think John Cena is a "clean" athlete.
> 
> That said I still like Brock.


 Honestly, I don't know what to think anymore. Anyone that looks big or has put on a lot of muscle seems sus to me now. That includes HHH, Cena and Rollins.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> I wonder what his reaction would be right now?
> 
> Shock? no.
> 
> ...


Oh he definitely gives a fuck.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*






I can definitely see Vince Mcmahon asking Brock months ago to make a move and stick with it and recently playing checkers in his office hearing word of this today and flipping the board going "son of a bitch you lousy cheating little shit. You're ****ing with me. "


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Not sure if I wouldve acknowledged this if Im WWE until the results are in. If it turns out Brock just slipped a painkiller or took a catalyst for cutting weight for instance: it'd be very easy and understandable for WWE to sweep this on their end. This doesn't have to be a decca-test etc. violation as I mentioned earlier.


my god...I certainly PRAY that he just had painkillers in his system.

Because I did read that IBUPROFEN is on the banned substance list of the USADA, if you can believe that.

So if it's a Painkiller of any sort, then I think it's still Game-on for Brock going forward. (I'm trying to have some hope here, btw)


I truly hope that is the case 'cause it would royally suck if it was really steroids/PEDs/etc


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754122115369099265


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Not surprised at all. 90% of the WWE roster more than likely use enhancements & a large majority of MMA fighters. It plays a big part in sports today.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lothario said:


> “*Brock Lesnar has not performed for WWE since WrestleMania and is not scheduled to return until Sunday, August 21*"


Is that their legit response to this? :heston


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

What was the point of Lesnar doing this he was just there for entertainment reasons


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



SpeedStick said:


> What was the point of Lesnar doing this he was just there for entertainment reasons


It's a legitimate sport. No one gets a pass. The commission would never let anyone fight without testing them.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> WrestlingOracle said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I wouldve acknowledged this if Im WWE until the results are in. If it turns out Brock just slipped a painkiller or took a catalyst for cutting weight for instance: it'd be very easy and understandable for WWE to sweep this on their end. This doesn't have to be a decca-test etc. violation as I mentioned earlier.
> ...


This is completely bogus. They don't ban Ibuprofen and they don't ban ridiculous things. It's just an excuse given by people caught. Very rarely does someone legitimately take something inadvertly.

Also, to the person implying that illegal things to cut weight aren't a big deal....of course it is. Part of being a combat fighter is the tough stuff you have to do and put your body through to make weight. If one fighter is cutting corners and the other isn't, it's unfair.

I agree that that would provide somewhat of an out for the WWE, though, because that's less applicable to them.

Also, btw, I think most UFC fighters are on something. It's just a matter of getting caught.

On another topic, lolz @ that WWE statement. "Nothing to see here, folks!"


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

^ Plus, Brock seemed to have aspirations of continuing there.

Now that's all seemingly shot to hell. 

Only hope now is WHAT was found in his system and if it was PEDs or not.

If it was PAINKILLERS, and not PEDs, I think Brock could salvage this situation as he more than likely never kept a pulse on what was going on in the UFC when USADA arrived. 

But if it was PEDs, he can kiss his fighting future goodbye unless he went to Bellator where they don't really give two shits whose using what.


EDIT : BTW, I was responding to RatedR10, not you LilOlMe.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Guys have dedicated paragraphs and years ridiculing the body's of the likes of Ambrose, Owens, Bryan, Punk and other various "indy darlings" only to find out they're the only motherfuckers on the roster whom are actually clean. :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lothario said:


> Guys have dedicated paragraphs and years ridiculing the body's of the likes of Ambrose, Owens, Bryan, Punk and other various "indy darlings" only to find out they're the only motherfuckers on the roster whom are actually clean. :lmao


Bryan was fine but it looked like Ambrose and Punk don't even hit the gym especially the former. 

The less said about tubby Owens the better, he's a good wrestler and entertainer but :lol @ that stomach.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

What is Hunt talking shit for :lol You're a fuckin 40 year old small, fat guy. Brock would have killed him regardless of anything. 

What about all of the tests Brock has passed? Like, White confirmed he's been tested a bunch of times. Just seems odd that he'd of passed a bunch of tests yet had a failure back at the end of June. And WWE trying to play blind man is hysterical. All of their performers are on roids, Brock probably is too when he's there. It's a culture in wrestling AND UFC, always was. Lets stop acting like naive little children.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Tell that to Vince LOL.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Out there somewhere Mark Hunt is laughing his ass off


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



OwenSES said:


> Sending coked up Orton to the Lesnar compound is money.



:heyman6


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



LilOlMe said:


> This is completely bogus. They don't ban Ibuprofen and they don't ban ridiculous things. It's just an excuse given by people caught. Very rarely does someone legitimately take something inadvertly.
> 
> Also, to the person implying that illegal things to cut weight aren't a big deal....of course it is. Part of being a combat fighter is the tough stuff you have to do and put your body through to make weight. If one fighter is cutting corners and the other isn't, it's unfair.
> 
> ...


I'm not implying that a weight cutter is okay in relation to UFC I am saying that if that might be what is in Brock's system: WWE can still roll with their plan for Brock just fine not many in the WWE audience/others would give a flying fuck with that specific situation as it doesn't pertain to the squared circle eh. Certainly pertains to the octagon but not the squared circle. As for ibuprofen being on the banlist: I heard that from Chael Sonnen who yes is a notorious bullshitter and I think he got popped for elevated test levels but he sounded serious here. Can't say Im any expert on the banned substance list though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

:lol Saw this on reddit, thought I'd share it with you great fans of the Hitman.


You guess who the quoted text is supposed to be said by. :lol



> HERE'S WHAT WE DO, OKAY? HEAR ME OUT ON THIS BRO, HEAR... ME... OUT... HERE IT IS. SO WE TAKE BROCK LESNAR, OKAY? WE TAKE BROCK LESNAR, AND WE PIVOT HIS GIMMICK, WHAT DO WE DO? HE BECOMES A HEROIN ADDICT. WE SAY HE GETS POPPED BY THE WELLNESS POLICY, HE'S IN THE DREGS, HE SHOWS UP HIGH TO MATCHES, MAYBE HE LOSES A LITTLE MASS HERE AND THERE, HE'S ITCHY, YOU KNOW THE STUFF, HE CAN'T TAKE A SHIT FOR WEEKS. WE BUILD THIS UP ON TV FAH WEEKS LEADING TO SUMMERSLAM. BY THE END, PEOPLE DON'T KNOW IF HE'LL SHOW UP FOR HIS MATCH WITH ORTON, OKAY? BUT HERE'S WHAT WE DO, TO GET LESNAR TO APPEAR, COMMISSIONER JARRETT MAKES THE MATCH A BAG OF BLACK-TAR HEROIN ON A POLE MATCH. BOOM! BOOK IT, WELCOME TO FUCKEN SKAG CITY BITCH BRO.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Some points raised about this on the latest WOR...



> - This is really bad for WWE, as he is the cover of WWE2K16 and he's wrestling at SS
> - The questions arises of how he never failed a WWE test in the 4 years he's been there
> - More serious than Roman Reigns suspension because of the publicity of it
> - Alvarez points out that Lesnar passed 5 of 6 tests in a 3 week span, and failed the 6th, so that's weird. Meltzer however mentions that this has happened before.
> ...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Bret Hart said:


> :lol Saw this on reddit, thought I'd share it with you great fans of the Hitman.
> 
> 
> You guess who the quoted text is supposed to be said by. :lol


 LMAO this is seriously something Russo would come up with :lol


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

why does an entertainment company care about PEDs? do hollywood studios do random drug testing?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Updated the OP with Meltzer's information. This is really bad for WWE (as well as UFC) and it completely destroys the "Wellness Policy" too as somehow Lesnar never failed a test in 4 years whilst there.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Bret Hart said:


> Bryan was fine but it looked like Ambrose and Punk don't even hit the gym especially the former.
> 
> The less said about tubby Owens the better, he's a good wrestler and entertainer but :lol @ that stomach.


Eh, Ambrose had tree trunks for arms in 2014 and has definitely been putting back on the muscle since Mania. He was bigger than Punk had ever been but it looked natural.





















As long as guys aren't looking like Bo Dallas, it's not a big deal imo. Owens would also lose a lot of his appeal if he slimmed down thh considering his lack of height. His prize fighting, schoolyard bully gimmick works for him, especially since he incorporates his weight into a few of his moves like the cannonball.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Godway said:


> What is Hunt talking shit for :lol You're a fuckin 40 year old small, fat guy. Brock would have killed him regardless of anything.
> 
> What about all of the tests Brock has passed? Like, White confirmed he's been tested a bunch of times. Just seems odd that he'd of passed a bunch of tests yet had a failure back at the end of June. And WWE trying to play blind man is hysterical. All of their performers are on roids, Brock probably is too when he's there. It's a culture in wrestling AND UFC, always was. Lets stop acting like naive little children.


The test he passed don't matter. You can getcl masked agents for your steroid use so you don't get popped, you can even get lab tech's to brew you untraceable roids. For instance Jon jones just got popped. But he has always been using because last cormier fight he had the t/e ration of a little girl. This is simply impossible without injecting synthetic testosterone in your body. He didn't get popped because he hid it well.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Dolorian said:


> Some points raised about this on the latest WOR...


The level of fucked the WWE is in this situation is bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Dolorian said:


> Some points raised about this on the latest WOR...


What a disaster. I actually completely forgot he's on the cover of the new WWE video game, too. Wow. This is bad for everyone involved; Brock, UFC, and WWE. It's just a mess. It's going to be real interesting to see where WWE goes from here. They're definitely in a huge jam. And it doesn't help that two of their top guys have gotten popped in the last month, even if one of them got caught by another company. Still doesn't look good from an image standpoint for WWE. And certainly not good from a stock standpoint. Yikes.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Dolorian said:


> Some points raised about this on the latest WOR...


The cover guy thing is what's really funny about this. Not only has he not failed a "WWE drug test" but they put him on the cover of their video game and have already advertised the fuck out of it :lol 

But like I've said, this is no big thing to me. It's the fucking pro wrestling business. WWE's drug testing is non-existent, the only reason Reigns got popped is because someone got a hold of the information and would have released it if WWE didn't act. PEDs are basically a job requirement in the wrestling business. We can't ignore them when EVERYONE is taking them and then slam guys like Reigns and Lesnar for it. Vince/HHH are the guys making these dickhead statements and damage control, when they're two of the biggest roidheads ever.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Well this sucks


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Watch all the Brock Lesnar's fans trying to justify his steroids using ass while at the same time give Reigns lots of shit for it.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Mad respect to guys like Nate Diaz who stay clean in a clearly corrupted Sport. I remember in a press conference in his first fight with conor he said the whole UFC is on steroids and then his mic got cut,


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> LilOlMe said:
> 
> 
> > This is completely bogus. They don't ban Ibuprofen and they don't ban ridiculous things. It's just an excuse given by people caught. Very rarely does someone legitimately take something inadvertly.
> ...


Yeah, I shouldn't have worded it that way because I know that you weren't personally implying that (& you're one of the smartest posters here anyway), and I understood the context with which you were speaking...it was more just to the people who downplay violations in general.

As for Ibuprofen, I couldn't find anything about it being banned, and in fact a fighter used hyperbole about calling the UFC when he takes one (which still would indicate that you can take that). Also, I've seen a couple fighters making reference to taking Motrin during press conferences (and Connor said something like "Dos Anjos has a bruise on his foot. Did ya see it? It's a bruise. Ice. Ibuprofen." belittling a fighter's injury), so obviously thats an ok thing to take if they're openly saying that.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lothario said:


> Eh, Ambrose had tree trunks for arms in 2014 and has definitely been putting back on the muscle since Mania. He was bigger than Punk had ever been but it looked natural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's all I want from him, to look like a fucking wrestler... Even I have bigger arms than him now. 

I heard the fucker doesn't like working out.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

:maury people thinking Cena is clean....you don't come back from those kind of injuries THAT fucking quick unless you are either Wolverine or on something


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

WWE will take all the publicity they can get at this point. Heading into the draft, this sort of scandal will definitely keep them on the tip of some tongues. It's just a shame it's the wrong kind of publicity. The one positive is that *IF* Brock takes a falk here, he and Reigns have opened the door for guys to climb up the card. Someone will get their booking. I see a lot more focus being placed on building up some fellas that need one big push to reach that next level. Wyatt, KO, Seth, Dean. They stand to gain a lot after these black eyes.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So damn, headline front page news on ESPN. 

I wonder if Vince can still book Lesnar, but have to pay a hefty fine to NY athletic commission so he can appear. 

If he can't book Lesnar, I wonder if he calls in Taker for another favor. Because without Lesnar SummerSlam really ain't that different from Battleground.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Bret Hart said:


> And that's all I want from him, to look like a fucking wrestler... Even I have bigger arms than him now.
> 
> I heard the fucker doesn't like working out.


Well, he seems to putting back on the mass and stepping up in the ring/on the mic. I think he's more of a cardio guy and given the style he works, that's fine. So long as he stays in good shape and continues stepping up inside the ring and out, he'll ultimately be fine.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

IIRC, Meltzer didn't say that Brock would be banned in NY if Nevada bans him. Just said that it poses an unprecendented question.

Also, he mentioned that your body & masking agents do weird things, so it really isn't _that_ odd that Brock passed most of his tests, but failed one around the same time. That's how guys usually get popped. They think they have a certain amount of time for it to not be in their system, but sometimes your body just doesn't work that way.

I don't think that NY would ban Brock, but I could be wrong. Could set up a legal battle, but Vince might not want to bother.

They could film it at Brock's house, lol.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Lothario said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, Ambrose had tree trunks for arms in 2014 and has definitely been putting back on the muscle since Mania. He was bigger than Punk had ever been but it looked natural.
> ...


If it comes out that Dean got his body like that through 'roids, would that be better? Because that's honestly how I think even the smallest wrestlers get their body looking good on this schedule. Even Bret, Roddy, Rey, Flair, etc. were on 'roids.

People really just have unrealistic expectations of what clean guys can look like on the road, and that's because people are unaware/naive about just how many of even these smaller/Indy/non-obvious guys are using.

It's one of the reasons I don't go after guys' bodies. You'd be surprised if PEDs really were eliminated how they'd all look.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



LilOlMe said:


> If it comes out that Dean got his body like that through 'roids, would that be better? Because that's honestly how I think even the smallest wrestlers get their body looking good on this schedule. Even Bret, Roddy, Rey, Flair, etc. were on 'roids.
> 
> People really just have unrealistic expectations of what clean guys can look like on the road, and that's because people are unaware/naive about just how many of even these smaller/Indy/non-obvious guys are using.
> 
> It's one of the reasons I don't go after guys' bodies. You'd be surprised if PEDs really were eliminated how they'd all look.


That's true and yes in my book I've written that I took steroids, you should give it a read.











Someone is salty


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Straw Hat said:


> Honestly, I don't know what to think anymore. Anyone that looks big or has put on a lot of muscle seems sus to me now. That includes HHH, Cena and Rollins.


The first two you mentioned most definitely are. They are older guys yet are still massive, maintain their size and actually seem to get bigger and stronger in old age (despite all the injuries & surgeries). As you get older your testosterone levels dip so you should be seeing the reverse. It's like when the Rock went off to do movies and ended up gaining even more size, vascularity went through the roof with veins popping out everywhere- he dwarfs what he looked like 15 years ago when he was younger and in his prime.

Of course there is no way to actually "prove it" unless there is physical evidence or the athlete fails a test.....which isn't fool proof as the majority of the athletes using PEDS beat the tests all the time. It's not hard to imagine that pretty much the majority of the Wrestlers in the WWE and really all of professional sports for that matter use them....there is simply to much money at stake and it isn't so much about having a competitive advantage...it's simply to remain competitive. If you know your peers are on the junk, you're going to do what you can to hang with them. The difference of using or not could very well be the difference between keeping and losing your job, nevermind being "the best in your class".


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If NY doesn't clear Brock, SummerSlam 2017 will probably be moved to somewhere else.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Randy Orton is breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lothario said:


> Guys have dedicated paragraphs and years ridiculing the body's of the likes of Ambrose, Owens, Bryan, Punk and other various "indy darlings" only to find out they're the only motherfuckers on the roster whom are actually clean. :lmao


That's also the reason why you tend to have more respect for them. They also aren't really as "small" as people think.

I will say one thing about Dean Ambrose- people give him a lot of his shit for his physique now...he was definitely more built during his initial Shield run but he is by no means a small man. It only looks that way when he's in the ring against the likes of people like HHH and Brock Lesnar who use and abuse steroids and growth hormone. 

The majority of people who'd see him out and about would think he was big and must workout. His arms are actually pretty big though he doesn't have 20's like Hogan.


----------



## AerialAttack (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I'm not surprised and I'm glad this happened. Get this guy off my tv. He has no respect for this business and has no right coming in and squashing full-timers.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



AerialAttack said:


> I'm not surprised and I'm glad this happened. Get this guy off my tv.


He's hardly even on tv.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Simply Flawless said:


> Out there somewhere Mark Hunt is laughing his ass off


More like demanding he receive half of Lesnar's purse for the event ($2.5m, so $1.25m) or be released from his fight contract with the UFC.

This is the third guy he's fought that's gotten popped for the anti-doping policy.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



RatedR10 said:


> More like demanding he receive half of Lesnar's purse for the event ($2.5m, so $1.25m) or be released from his fight contract with the UFC.
> 
> This is the third guy he's fought that's gotten popped for the anti-doping policy.


The Brock fight was Mark Hunt last fight as specified by his last contract. He'll be released either way unless dana sign him for another multi-fight deal.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754087994500538368


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Overcomer said:


> That's also the reason why you tend to have more respect for them. They also aren't really as "small" as people think.
> 
> I will say one thing about Dean Ambrose- people give him a lot of his shit for his physique now...he was definitely more built during his initial Shield run but he is by no means a small man. It only looks that way when he's in the ring against the likes of people like HHH and Brock Lesnar who use and abuse steroids and growth hormone.
> 
> The majority of people who'd see him out and about would think he was big and must workout. His arms are actually pretty big though he doesn't have 20's like Hogan.


24s _brotherrrrr_


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If you pass 5/6 tests then it means that the 6th is more likely wrong than 5 other tests.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> If you pass 5/6 tests then it means that the 6th is more likely wrong than 5 other tests.


Not how testing for roids works man. Those other test means that he was using masking agents and finally on this test he either cycled wrong or his body slipped up and gave him away despite masking it. They also test the sample dozens of times before contacting the UFC. That's why when Jones got popped Dana said his sample B testing negative would be like winning the lottery.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Deadman's Hand said:


> * Holy shit, someone just posted this image on another site :lmao *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heston


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KingCosmos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754087994500538368


Someone should remind Stefan Struve to try and a win a fight instead of getting knocked out all the time. He should be the last person to go all Nelson here. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Supplement city.. Bitch!


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

http://www.news.com.au/sport/ufc/ma...l/news-story/04a8712f0d470afe2a0642f2c3a90d9b



> A FURIOUS Mark Hunt has attacked Brock Lesnar live on air calling the heavyweight a “f***ing cheat”.
> 
> The comments came after Brock Lesnar was revealed to have tested positive in a post-tournament drug test this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



JimCornette said:


> http://www.news.com.au/sport/ufc/ma...l/news-story/04a8712f0d470afe2a0642f2c3a90d9b





> Lesnar came out in response to his postive reading assuring saying: *“We will get to the bottom of this.”*



Well Brock....You better hope that the B sample doesn't come back positive or that the stuff you got popped for wasn't PEDs or masking agents.....otherwise, you can kiss any shot of fighting in the Octagon goodbye.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

UFC looks great in this. They had Lesnar on the card to increase their buy rates, and then they still don't lose any credibility with an "outsider" beating one of their guys because it turns out he cheated.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

This proves WWE does not test its top stars. Gys like Brock and Cena and until recently Reigns consistently got away with it,


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

^ I'm beginning to believe that....OR the Wellness Policy is not as Random as we think.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



LilOlMe said:


> If it comes out that Dean got his body like that through 'roids, would that be better? Because that's honestly how I think even the smallest wrestlers get their body looking good on this schedule. Even *Bret*, Roddy, Rey, Flair, etc. were on 'roids.
> 
> People really just have unrealistic expectations of what clean guys can look like on the road, and that's because people are unaware/naive about just how many of even these smaller/Indy/non-obvious guys are using.
> 
> It's one of the reasons I don't go after guys' bodies. You'd be surprised if PEDs really were eliminated how they'd all look.


Is there any credible source to this?
This is the first time to be honest I've heard that Bret used roids...


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So Bork's been Borking.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



AmWolves10 said:


> This proves WWE does not test its top stars. Gys like Brock and Cena and until recently Reigns consistently got away with it,


You ignoring it saying he passed 5 straight tests before his sixth one. I mean it could be a mistake or he could have just fucked up for once. He had not worked WWE since April so he was probably last tested for them in March


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> KingCosmos said:
> 
> 
> > __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754087994500538368
> ...


This is what he had to say:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754125308618350592
I understand his rage. It seems it's very hard to get ahead and remain true to yourself to not take 'roids. 

Who's to say that part of the reason he's always getting knocked out is because he's not on roids? 

As for Hunt's comments, what's funny is that if he continued to call Brock out for roids without the positive test, everyone would just say that he's a poor loser. Even though it's been obvious that Brock is on something.

I mean dude got busted for HGH way back in college, but had the out of the fact that the police couldn't test for that back then. I remember his lawyer playing it off like it was vitamins, and people repeated that verbatim.

I think it's that people _want_ to believe, so they lose all common sense and like to remain in naivety land. I'm not just talking about Brock, I'm talking in general. I think it's about vicariously living through these guys, or holding something up as aspirational or possibly obtainable.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Is there any credible source to this?
> This is the first time to be honest I've heard that Bret used roids...


Bret Hart in his book admitted himself that while he wasn't on any crazy cycle like various peers of his and he didn't have the grocery bag of gimmicks/PEDs still he cracked and occasionally cycled. (albeit at times dark Hitman is still the best wrestling book I have personally read btw) He initially was clean throughout but cracked. However, Vince coming off the heat from the steroid trial was looking for a great storyteller with a realistic athlete physique which is what opened the door for Bret on top. 

PEDs I would assume can be just as much a mental edged crutch and comfort to have more recovery ability to get more out of workouts as they can be a muscle mass aide like in the case of Barry Bonds where he went from twig size to looking like a heavyweight boxing champion in like three years.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

The Definition of Technician said:


> LilOlMe said:
> 
> 
> > If it comes out that Dean got his body like that through 'roids, would that be better? Because that's honestly how I think even the smallest wrestlers get their body looking good on this schedule. Even *Bret*, Roddy, Rey, Flair, etc. were on 'roids.
> ...


He says it in his own book. Even talked about some wife of a police officer shooting him up on the road.

IIRC, he said he started in Japan. Basically said it's damn near impossible to make it in this business without steroids.

I just find it funny that he & Michaels were used & held up as the non-steroid guys essentially when Vince was in hot water during the Hogan trial. Meanwhile, Bret has admitted to them and Michaels actually was suspended for them.

What's even more amusing is that even the wrestlers get fooled...even knowing how prevelant it is. Bret wrote in his book that Lex was clean, but Lex admitted a few years ago that he used steroids throughout his entire career.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I understand Hunt's frustrations, Since the fight really wasn't fair. (If Lesnar did do steroids or any type in of PEDs) it all feels like Overeem all over again. When he was busted after his fight with Lesnar. Mark Hunt shouldn't get nothing from Lesnar since well the fans paid to see him. However the decision should be turned to a no contest and declare Hunt the winner therefore restoring his rank.


It sucks though, but it is what it is.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> I understand Hunt's frustrations, Since the fight really wasn't fair. (If Lesnar did do steroids or any type in of PEDs) it all feels like Overeem all over again. When he was busted after his fight with Lesnar. Mark Hunt shouldn't get nothing from Lesnar since well the fans paid to see him. However the decision should be turned to a no contest and declare Hunt the winner therefore restoring his rank.
> 
> 
> It sucks though, but it is what it is.


They can take his purse away, hell Hendricks had to give 20% to his opponent because he didn't make weight, that's not even comparable to using roids


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Randy Lahey said:


> UFC looks great in this. They had Lesnar on the card to increase their buy rates, and then they still don't lose any credibility with an "outsider" beating one of their guys because it turns out he cheated.


Agreed.

The only people coming out of this looking bad are Brock Lesnar and WWE.



AmWolves10 said:


> This proves WWE does not test its top stars. Gys like Brock and Cena and until recently Reigns consistently got away with it,


Don't forget about part timers like Rock, Triple H and possibly The Undertaker as well.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Triple H definitely doesn't get tested. Scott Steiner said that when he was there, they wanted to test him and he said he'd take the test if HHH did and they never asked him again.

Pretty bummed about Brock as I was really excited to see him again in UFC. Curious how WWE will handle this.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



LilOlMe said:


> He says it in his own book. Even talked about some wife of a police officer shooting him up on the road.
> 
> IIRC, he said he started in Japan. Basically said it's damn near impossible to make it in this business without steroids.
> 
> ...


It is worth noting that not even the undercard but you look at literally every franchise guy since the Hogan days: *Hogan* obviously admitted in court he took 'em; *Warrior* also admitted it plus Ultimate Warrior is one of very, very few to make it pretty far in the actual bodybuilding world pre-wrestling since before joining wrestling he was preparing for a show that would if go well get him a pro card I remember reading. Macho I think even in his death steroids contributed, Bret admitted , you just said Luger admitted , Nash has admitted , HBK got popped, Austin's Debra case exposed him in that regard, IDK about Rock, Trips never failed a test per say but he has shown many signs at some point in his career particularly the repeated muscle tears and WWE backed off Steiner when he said he'd take the PED test if Triple H went along too. Angle has admitted (never really "the guy" but for awhile shared with Brock for SD imo.)Brock might get popped here and Reigns just got popped. Can't definitively say about Cena though considering pre-WWE he tried hard to get into BB but didn't have the genetics to make it: if I had to guess I'd say he has had some decca-test cycles in his past.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

The best part about this is watching all of the Lesnar marks on WF squirm :lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KingCosmos said:


> Not how testing for roids works man. Those other test means that he was using masking agents and finally on this test he either cycled wrong or his body slipped up and gave him away despite masking it. They also test the sample dozens of times before contacting the UFC. That's why when Jones got popped Dana said his sample B testing negative would be like winning the lottery.


If it turns out to be testosterone then it hurts everyone involved-- UFC and WWE. I wish it would turn out to be grass if it's a positive test.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Do wwe do random tests at home? Obviously they'll randomly test at house shows etc but do they do out of competition tests?
If they don't then WWE doesn't look too bad since he hasn't competed since March, they can simply say "we haven't tested him because we only do indoor testing?"

As for people talking painkillers...you get permission and an exclusion for painkillers if I'm not mistaken. If you take a prescription drug from the doctor and get cleared. So Lesnar has not informed them of whatever he's taken and tried to fool them.
All that's to do is wait for sample b and see. Sometimes sample a and b can give 2 differing readings


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

does anyone know when is Brock's B sample test results coming out?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I really do not get this shit anymore...:trips7 I am a big fan of Lesnar's and this really, really sucks now and will suck further if this is all true. Should I feel bad from all this knowing I cheered for a guy who does something (if it turns out he did)? But still, if it is roids or something that has to do with WWE's lifestyle in terms of drugs or whatever, how does this happen in 2016 for God's sake? How much shit do these guys need to take to just wrestle? After all the shit Vince went through in the 90s with the steroid scandal, Eddie's death, and the Benoit incident, how does like WWE either turn a blind eye to drug usage and/or help promote it backstage? People are saying that Cena's on roids, Lesnar, etc. WHAT IS THE FUCKING POINT!!!!!???? 

In the last 25 years, seeing all these major sports players and also wrestlers get vilified and screw their careers over, wouldn't a sane person think "Fuck I need ANY thing for?!". Personally, I don't know what all these companies test for, besides the obvious go-to "steroids" name, but don't they like tell you like up front when they hire you "We test for x, y, z. These are ALL the products we know of *to date *that have this stuff in them and that are banned on our wellness policy (gives you list of any and all prescriptions and drugs that will flag you). Any questions? Have a nice day". 

And in the professional sport of MMA and UFC, that one dude in the video I saw posted in this thread said everyone is on something. So you mean to tell me, fighters, sports players, wrestlers, etc. cannot just work out and do the sport without SOME TYPE OF ENHANCER, besides like stuff that's FDA certified or whatever like protein supplements, creatine, etc. Hell, I'm even reading on here Ibuprofen is flagging people. So what in the flying FUCK is acceptable and NOT acceptable?? Maybe I am thinking too small on this, but shouldn't it be as simple as "X, Y, Z are banned"?? 

Plus, if it's not roids or some type of "illegal" growth hormone that Lesnar is flagged for, and if the hypothetical here is that Lesnar is "clean" and that he did not do/take anything out of the ordinary on purpose, how is he and anyone flagged? If these guys are clean, but use supplements or take anything in that is not food, wouldn't a competitor go to their boss with all the stuff that they want to take and be like "I'm gonna use these products. Are any of these banned and/or do any of these have IFs on them?" 

I wrestled scholastically for 7 years in middle school and high school, and the only things I ever took were protein shakes, maybe some creatine later on after wrestling, and hydroxycut fat burners. I do not see how anything more "illegal" could really benefit me in becoming a better athlete, though to be fair, I was only average at best in wrestling, so it's not like I really cared on trying to become better. Good number of the real good athletes have been wrestling since age of 5 or so. I only started wrestling when I was 12. 

I really just do not understand if guys are really on something illegal backstage, whether it's wrestling or any other sport, and if they do know what they are doing is illegal, why do it? You cannot get away with JACK SHIT these days with technology (and maybe you can if you are drugging and use masking agents), but what is really the pay off and is the risk REALLY worth it? I make nowhere even close to 6 figures, but these guys make millions and millions of dollars, and yet they still take those risks and risk pissing all that money, fame, and character away for what benefit really? I just do not understand people. I really hope it's either a screw up, or he got hit for something that is worth peanuts, just from a fan's perspective.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Mifune Jackson said:


> Triple H definitely doesn't get tested. Scott Steiner said that when he was there, they wanted to test him and he said he'd take the test if HHH did and they never asked him again.
> 
> Pretty bummed about Brock as I was really excited to see him again in UFC. Curious how WWE will handle this.


Neither does Vince and it's pretty obvious that he's juiced to the gills as well.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

USCena said:


> I really do not get this shit anymore...:trips7 I am a big fan of Lesnar's and this really, really sucks now and will suck further if this is all true. Should I feel bad from all this knowing I cheered for a guy who does something (if it turns out he did)? But still, if it is roids or something that has to do with WWE's lifestyle in terms of drugs or whatever, how does this happen in 2016 for God's sake? How much shit do these guys need to take to just wrestle? After all the shit Vince went through in the 90s with the steroid scandal, Eddie's death, and the Benoit incident, how does like WWE either turn a blind eye to drug usage and/or help promote it backstage? People are saying that Cena's on roids, Lesnar, etc. WHAT IS THE FUCKING POINT!!!!!????
> 
> In the last 25 years, seeing all these major sports players and also wrestlers get vilified and screw their careers over, wouldn't a sane person think "Fuck I need ANY thing for?!". Personally, I don't know what all these companies test for, besides the obvious go-to "steroids" name, but don't they like tell you like up front when they hire you "We test for x, y, z. These are ALL the products we know of *to date *that have this stuff in them and that are banned on our wellness policy (gives you list of any and all prescriptions and drugs that will flag you). Any questions? Have a nice day".
> 
> ...


Roids really aren't that dangerous alone. It comes from mixing in other drugs like pain killers and recreational drugs plus drinking. IFFB pros are on BUCKETS of gear and they remain fine because they lead a healthy lifestyle.plus it's so easy to get away with no a days. You can get your own lab tech and all he has to do is change one molecule in the roid to make it untraceable. HEll NFL TESTING is a utter joke compared to USADAA. They get notices when testing days are and can easily cycle around it. Same with the NBA. Drug use is Massive in sports and the reason it isn't being caught is because people cycle so well they can control it.andthe fact that other sport testing is a COMPLETE joke compared to USADAA. I guarantee if you used USADAA testing on NFL and NBA there would be no leauge.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Why has this been announced if it's not official? Makes no sense and could make them look like amateurs if it's bullshit. If he does get a strike against his name, IMO his MMA career ended 5 years ago.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Looking at Mark Hunt's bitching about how there was no way Lesnar weighed 265lb the night of the fight, it sounds like he got popped for using diuretics to make weight.

If this is true it just shows that the UFC needs to create a super heavyweight division. When your biggest money draw, that you want to put in a title match, gets taken down for trying to cut weight to make heavyweight; it's time to recognize that your own policy created this. Lesnar can carry the super heavyweight division.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Seeing that UFC said Brock Lesnar doesn't have to meet UFC 'Wellness Policy', I would assume (1) The win for Lesnar still stays in the history books (not become a 'No Contest'), and (2) Brock Lesnar will still get to keep his $$$$.

Lesnar may still have a beef with USADA, but not UFC.

It will be interesting to see how this possible positive sample affects his WWE program.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Roids are not good for the heart, they're just not.

I remember Warrior trying to insinuate this argument & hold himself out as different, but his heart then exploded in his 50s. Yeah, yeah, I know his dad had a heart attack too, but let's not kid ourselves here.

Of course some people survive it. Some people smoke a pack a day and never get lung cancer. Doesn't mean it's still not dangerous.

I do agree that mixing it is way worse, but it's still not great for you, especially at the dosages these people are clearly taking it.

There are also consequences that I'd never thought of before. Piper said that he believes that steroids actually caused him to get injured even more, because it masks how bad your body is hurting. So he would push himself more and more in the gym, and that's actually counter-intuitive. There's a reason why you should be able to listen to your body.

Meltzer has been implying for years that a lot of these tears these wrestlers have been getting are in part due to wrestlers pushing themselves beyond what their bodies should be capable of, due to HGH masking it all, even to themselves.





USCena said:


> But still, if it is roids or something that has to do with WWE's lifestyle in terms of drugs or whatever, how does this happen in 2016 for God's sake? How much shit do these guys need to take to just wrestle? After all the shit Vince went through in the 90s with the steroid scandal, Eddie's death, and the Benoit incident, how does like WWE either turn a blind eye to drug usage and/or help promote it backstage? People are saying that Cena's on roids, Lesnar, etc. WHAT IS THE FUCKING POINT!!!!!????


What's really telling about how prevalent and pervasive the "must use steroids!" mindset is is Harry Smith, the British Bulldog's son.

He said this while on the indies:


> In an interview Smith did in 2003, he told Slam Wrestling!, *“I’ve never taken steroids, I don’t plan to. I loved my Dad, and yes he made mistakes, but I have learned from them. I won’t go down that path.”* Smith always had a reputation for being super clean, and never even drank until he got into wrestling. Add in the fact that his father died in part due to long-term steroid abuse, and the fact that Harry was very close to Chris Benoit had people shaking their heads all week.


Yet in the WWE a few years later:


> November 7, 2007
> 
> Regarding how Harry Smith violated WWE’s drug policy, the Fight Network out of Canada is reporting that he tested positive for Winstrol. Winstrol is also known as Stanozolol, which is a synthetic anabolic steroid. Of course, using or purchasing this drug is a direct violation of the policy because all steroids are banned unless you have a credible doctor’s notice. Winstrol is a drug of choice of at least a few of his WWE colleagues as a number of stars were revealed to have purchased Stanozolol over the Internet when the Signature Pharmacy bust went down. The Signature Pharmacy bust findings revealed that Randy Orton, John Morrison, William Regal, Edge, Charles Haas and Sylvain Grenier had purchased the drug after WWE’s drug testing policy was instituted in November 2005.


http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/214259-more-shocking-news-on-dh-smiths-drug-failure

So even someone who saw their father die in part due to them, and had the early resolve not to use them, still succumbed to it.

It's really just all around, and the pressure to use them is enormous for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> Looking at Mark Hunt's bitching about how there was no way Lesnar weighed 265lb the night of the fight, it sounds like he got popped for using diuretics to make weight.
> 
> If this is true it just shows that the UFC needs to create a super heavyweight division. When your biggest money draw, that you want to put in a title match, gets taken down for trying to cut weight to make heavyweight; it's time to recognize that your own policy created this. Lesnar can carry the super heavyweight division.


Do you ever know what you are talking about?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Ugh, what a shitty end to an otherwise great story.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KingCosmos said:


> Do you ever know what you are talking about?


There is no need for Lesnar to be cutting weight to make heavyweight. It's Dana White's policy that they won't have a super heavyweight division.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

How's that Wrestlemania 30 decision looking now Vince? Total waste of 23 years if he's not cleared, well for that matter, really it was a waste already anyway.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

USADA is doing more harm than good to MMA at this point. Its getting annoying seeing fights cancelled and major stars suspended. Lets be real - the majority of high level MMA fighters are using, as are probably the majority of WWE wrestlers, NFL players etc etc. PEDs are so deeply entrenched in most sports that removing them would have a monumental effect, and from a viewers perspective it wouldnt be for the better either.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If WWE contracted USADA to administer it's testing and implemented the same banned substance list as UFC, what percentage of the WWE could make it an entire year without failing?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ChicagoFit said:


> If WWE contracted USADA to administer it's testing and implemented the same banned substance list as UFC, what percentage of the WWE could make it an entire year without failing?


I'm assuming all the midgetweight indy darlings.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



ChicagoFit said:


> If WWE contracted USADA to administer it's testing and implemented the same banned substance list as UFC, what percentage of the WWE could make it an entire year without failing?


Its the strictest drug testing out of all sports, (equal with Olympic testing). So yea


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

30 day suspension time served, he'll be at SS.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope if this comes out as true, people heap criticism on Brock just as much as they did Roman...


They won't because everyone loves Bork Laser.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

i don't blame him for using but to put himself and the WWE in a bad spot is where I think WWE may come down on him. This Summerslam match is the biggest match on the card and right now it's looking like it is 50/50 it happens.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Let's see how fast this thread hits 1K replies.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Hawkke said:


> How's that Wrestlemania 30 decision looking now Vince? Total waste of 23 years if he's not cleared, well for that matter, really it was a waste already anyway.


They could always undo it and say Brock's victory over Taker is overturned. Then give the rub to someone else at next years WM.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



JTB33b said:


> They could always undo it and say Brock's victory over Taker is overturned. Then give the rub to someone else at next years WM.


No they can't. That's like admitting they didn't test him during that period in WWE.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

It is on the WWE.com
http://www.wwe.com/article/brock-lesnar-anti-doping-policy-violation


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chrome said:


> My condolences @Brock . :mj2
> 
> Oh well, commence the fuckery. :brock


:jose

He's never failed a test in his life so this has come as a surprise tbh. 

Fuck sake.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

:trips7 :trips7 :trips7


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock Lesnar? Steroids? :shockedpunk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So if they overturn his win against Hunt, will they in turn overturn Overeem's win against Lesnar? :hmm:

No, they won't. 

Lesnar has provided the documents that shows he passed his tests for the fight so this must be something new they have found or there is some anomaly somewhere. Either way if this turns out to be true, it's a bad situation for all concerned tbh.

Man, just woke up, logged in to have a quick look and this is what I fucking read. GTFO.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



XxPunisherxX said:


> I was just making a joke
> 
> Yea, unless WWE wants to look like a bunch of hypocrites, they would HAVE to at least suspend Brock IF he officially got popped.
> 
> ...


It transfers to the NYSAC, who still oversees pro wrestling. That means no match at SS.

Here's the thing: At some point, there has to be an accountability for a lot of this with Vince. At some point, he's got to fall on his sword too at the rate things are going.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> USADA is doing more harm than good to MMA at this point. Its getting annoying seeing fights cancelled and major stars suspended. Lets be real - the majority of high level MMA fighters are using, as are probably the majority of WWE wrestlers, NFL players etc etc. PEDs are so deeply entrenched in most sports that removing them would have a monumental effect, and from a viewers perspective it wouldnt be for the better either.


WHY?

Fuck that shit.

And yeah, maybe it's time USADA and the like pop Dana White too, because it's attitudes like yours that are probably why so many fighters are on the gas.

Maybe the day for UFC and the like has passed. You figure that out yet?


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

The only people I actually think it fucks over is WWE. 

UFC, sure, but what do you expect? They wanted a quick butyrate and they got it. People tuned in for Brock. 

Any future marketing done for Brock being this killer in the UFC is done for WWE. It makes all pro wrestlers look like they're on something. 

But shame on UFC for giving the exemption to begin with.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Darth Tyrion said:


> Didn't Brock recently criticize Roman, claiming he was "unprofessional?" If this becomes a confirmed violation, then Brock is about to eat his words. What a shame. This could ruin his credibility as a professional athlete.


No, he called Jon Jones 'unprofessional'. 

Point still stands, but still. Read he failed the 6th test, I really hope we find out soon the exact ins and outs of all this so we can have a better understanding on WTF is going on.

Edit; Ah yeah he said the same about Reigns when asked at some Q&A apparently.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

:duck


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> No, he called Jon Jones 'unprofessional'.
> 
> Point still stands, but still. Read he failed the 6th test, I really hope we find out soon the exact ins and outs of all this so we can have a better understanding on WTF is going on.


Reading up on all this shitstorm is hilarious, considering that Brock Lesnar, the man, probably does not give a single fuck. About anything. :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Holy fuck :chlol


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

This is why you back up in the driveway of Kevin Nash and dump all the money you can at him to be in Brock's spot.

Make him back into the monster you once made him in 94 Vince


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm assuming all the midgetweight indy darlings.


:Wat?

You say this like it's a bad thing.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

*For those who may not already know, a USADA violation could be anything from steroids/testosterone boosting agents to a simple cold/flu medicine. We'll find out what exactly he popped for soon.*


----------



## Aturdimiento (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

5 minutes ago

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/7/1...ultiple-other-usada-drug-tests-before-ufc-200


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Sol Katti said:


> :Wat?
> 
> You say this like it's a bad thing.


No, it's an unfortunate thing if everybody over 180lbs is on gear, I don't think everybody needs to be 265 lb roided up freaks but I know dudes in the real world with decent size that don't juice and they aren't professional athletes. It raises questions like is the pressure to be bigger real or imagined? Are guy really using for looks or recovery? If it's recovery can it be avoided with lighter schedules or is it just the nature of wrestling? Is being smaller an advantage to not getting as banged up? Less weight means less force when they hit the mat.

A potential steroid epidemic could lead to a potential crackdown which could lead to a future with a roster full of Kalistos and Balors.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



> *Brock Lesnar passed multiple other USADA drug tests before UFC 200*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do need to get to the bottom of this fast!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



just1988 said:


> *For those who may not already know, a USADA violation could be anything from steroids/testosterone boosting agents to a simple cold/flu medicine. We'll find out what exactly he popped for soon.*


Be kinda amusing if we had this big ass shitstorm all for a cold medication.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chrome said:


> Be kinda amusing if we had this big ass shitstorm all for a cold medication.


Be worse if he turns out to be innocent too tbh. It's just so up in the air tho atm nobody knows what the fuck is going on. It's a terrible situation I know that.

Actually it's fucking shit atm.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> Be worse if he turns out to be innocent too tbh. It's just so up in the air tho atm nobody knows what the fuck is going on. It's a terrible situation I know that.
> 
> Actually it's fucking shit atm.


I don't know, if he's innocent then things go back to normal. If he's found to be guilty, then that throws a lot of things outta whack. His UFC career is likely done and his match with Orton at SS is up in the air. And what does WWE do? Do they suspend him or do they not and risk negative backlash? Next few days will be interesting.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chrome said:


> I don't know, if he's innocent then things go back to normal. If he's found to be guilty, then that throws a lot of things outta whack. His UFC career is likely done and his match with Orton at SS is up in the air. And what does WWE do? Do they suspend him or do they not and risk negative backlash? Next few days will be interesting.


Oh yeah if he's innocent it's great and they can revert back to type and this will all mean nothing tbh. It'll just be shit if he's innocent and all this came out for no reason, but he'll be free of any guilt so I guess it wouldn't matter in the end.

You're right tho, this next week is fucking massive for him and for WWE tbh. If he's indeed found guilty, I just don't know.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> Oh yeah if he's innocent it's great and they can revert back to type and this will all mean nothing tbh. It'll just be shit if he's innocent and all this came out for no reason, but he'll be free of any guilt so I guess it wouldn't matter in the end.
> 
> You're right tho, this next week is fucking massive for him and for WWE tbh. If he's indeed found guilty, I just don't know.


do you have any idea when the B sample test result is coming out?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



venkyrenga said:


> do you have any idea when the B sample test result is coming out?


Na, I'm not sure how long they analyse all this tbh. Lesnar has the right to appeal too so there could be that to go through too.

It's a mess atm.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I really hope this isn't true.

This is not the shit we should be talking about with what should be the huge Draft coming up. WWE finally got some good promo at UFC, a good match lined-up. It'd be absolute shit.

I was really looking forward to finally seeing Orton vs Lesnar. Please don't be fucking true.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis
*I was hyped as fuck after his UFC win, where the WWE would take him from there, and who would eventually go over his unbeatable monster push. FUCK.*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*










If Lesnar is guilty, he's barred from fighting in UFC for 2 years and he'll be suspended by WWE for 1 month, but he will make it back in time for the PPV match similiar to Reigns's case.

- Vic


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Now they can do Reigns-Lesbianar again with the match stipulation "Loser doesn't get to do drugs anymore"!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754100610601984000
Even 'Broken' Matt Hardy has his say.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I don't believe that. Hope it's not true! I always thought Brock is genuine and legit and as long as this case isn't solved I still think he is.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Still :MAD as hell atm.

Yeah, I know it's Lesnar and everyone and their mothers expected him to be on dem roids and all of that, but I thought after he initially passed all the tests, seemingly, that something like this wouldn't happen. Plus he's never failed any test before now. It's just something I didn't expect to login and read today tbh.

But we don't know the facts yet and ill be very interested to find out what all this is about. There was me really looking forward to his WWE return for SS, now even his fucking career is up in the air 

:bean


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Omg most wreslting fans are so naive. This is fucking USADAA. Not some run of the mill shit testing like WWE. He got popped and sample B isn't coming back negative. They test this shit over and over. It's not supplements or some other BS. USADA has a fucking app to see what supplements you can take. Stop buying into the bullshit excuses someone uses when they get popped. You honestly think with such strict testing and diets that these fighters aren't checking what they put in their bodies? Get real.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock Lesnar drug violation :maury and also Mark Hunt wants Brock's UFC money :maury I would love to see Mark try get that money off Brock


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Poor Hunt honestly.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> Brock Lesnar drug violation :maury and also Mark Hunt wants Brock's UFC money :maury I would love to see Mark try get that money off Brock


If you know anything about the UFC then you would know they could easily give the money to Mark, they gave 20% of Hendricks purse to his opponent just because he didn't make weight.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KingCosmos said:


> If you know anything about the UFC then you would know they could easily give the money to Mark, they gave 20% of Hendricks purse to his opponent just because he didn't make weight.


Brock would not allow that he would fucking lose his shit


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> Brock would not allow that he would fucking lose his shit


OK I get that you think Brock Lesnar is a beast and all. But this is the real world. Brock couldn't do a damn thing if they decided to give his purse to Mark


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754100610601984000
> Even 'Broken' Matt Hardy has his say.


After seeing Final Deletion I find it hard to believe that Matt is actually clean.. he looks like a homeless man with that hair. Means nothing tho he could be clean. But based on the drug history of the Hardy Boyz is hard to believe lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



deanambroselover said:


> Brock would not allow that he would fucking lose his shit


Yeah he would lose his shit, but there would be nothing he could do about it apart from logde an appeal through his lawyers, but if he's found guilty and they deem that either half or all of his pay goes to Hunt, even an appeal might be fruitless tbh.

Yes, I know I'm wasting my time with this post more than likely.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Woah just realized Brock is on the cover of 2k17. Talk about a premature decision


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

This is worse than Roman failing tbh.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Clique said:


> > *Brock Lesnar passed multiple other USADA drug tests before UFC 200*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


They did get to the bottom of it. He tested positive for a banned substance. That's exactly what the test is for, getting to the bottom of things. It's you who needs to accept that Lesnar cheated.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *I was hyped as fuck after his UFC win, where the WWE would take him from there, and who would eventually go over his unbeatable monster push. FUCK.*


So in other words ,you were excited to see the same shit we've been seeing for 2 years. Lesnar has went over everyone,time for him to put others over. What fun is it to see one guy no sell everyone. Suplex City is stale as fuck, but the iwc rides lesnar too much to see he's far worse than Cena and Reigns ever was.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Juggernaut said:


> Its the strictest drug testing out of all sports, (equal with Olympic testing). So yea


A couple of years ago Victor Conte (formerly of Balco Labs) was interviewed on Joe Rogan's podcast. What Conte reveals about the pre-Olympics drug testing; it's shocking to say the least:





 
Conte explains that every Olympic athlete can "miss" two drug tests without receiving any penalty or public disclosure. Therefore the US Olympic Committee's own policy makes incredibly easy to taper off PED's without fear of getting caught. It's quite shocking.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Well it doesn't surprise me, and to be honest I am not at all that shocked or bothered what WWE decide to do.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I'm just trying to think of all the reasons why this is bad and I just remembered that it was Brock who broke "The Streak". Vince has got to be pissed off just a little bit about that now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Well, let's not jump the gun just yet.

USADA tests for things that might not even be on WWE's banned list.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So, Lesnar will not appear at any TV show until Summerslam? That's sad. Orton/Lesnar should have multiple promos and confrontations! My dream match just got screwed... damn.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



God Movement said:


> This is worse than Roman failing tbh.




The tallest midget syndrome, eh? :lol They both look like morons who spit in the face of those whom had given them the world.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Only difference is, WWE won't have guys on the roster walking out telling the audience it's okay that Brock did what he did because Brock is cool and you should like him and forgive him, like they have done with Roman.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> No, it's an unfortunate thing if everybody over 180lbs is on gear, I don't think everybody needs to be 265 lb roided up freaks but I know dudes in the real world with decent size that don't juice and they aren't professional athletes. It raises questions like is the pressure to be bigger real or imagined? Are guy really using for looks or recovery? If it's recovery can it be avoided with lighter schedules or is it just the nature of wrestling? Is being smaller an advantage to not getting as banged up? Less weight means less force when they hit the mat.
> 
> *A potential steroid epidemic could lead to a potential crackdown which could lead to a future with a roster full of Kalistos and Balors.*



Balor and guys like Neville are in better shape than 99% of the average American male population and would likely make you look like a complete slob and child if you stood next to them. Sit the hell down. :lmao 


The indy midget shtick is so corny, especially considering a lot of these guys could still strong arm and take the women of the wannabe cool kids attempting to slight their build.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Bret Hart said:


> Lol I see dumbasses all over the internet complaining about why Jon Jones wasn't allowed to fight but Brock was. You dumb stupid illiterate mother fuckers, look at the fucking date both were tested.
> 
> Jesus on ice skates, humanity never ceases to amaze me with their stupidity.


Question on this, if Brock is fail for doping does he get a loss for the fight and will he lose the money for the fight as well?




Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> No, it's an unfortunate thing if everybody over 180lbs is on gear, I don't think everybody needs to be 265 lb roided up freaks but I know dudes in the real world with decent size that don't juice and they aren't professional athletes. It raises questions like is the pressure to be bigger real or imagined? Are guy really using for looks or recovery? If it's recovery can it be avoided with lighter schedules or is it just the nature of wrestling? Is being smaller an advantage to not getting as banged up? Less weight means less force when they hit the mat.
> 
> A potential steroid epidemic could lead to a potential crackdown which could lead to a future with a roster full of Kalistos and Balors.


I would be fine with that, have you seen how awesome the CWC has been so far? The matches have been awesome, way better than most of the matches with the jacked up or fat wrestlers on the main roster.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> Question on this, if Brock is fail for doping does he get a loss for the fight and will he lose the money for the fight as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the Overeem/Lesnar fight has never been overturned, so. But that was before USADA so they may introduce a new rule or something and give the win to hunt tbh. Same with the pay tbh.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Now I can't wait for Raw to see how they pitch this. I'm betting that, for now, they ignore it. Unless of course Lesbianar comes out and says he did it.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Haha, just goes to show, as I've always said, what an absolute crock of shit the WWE "Wellness Policy" is.

Of course Lesnar is fucking roided up to his eyeballs, Jesus fuck, doesn't take a genius to work that one out.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Brock never did like PISS. This is probably all being blown way out of proportion I'm sure he wasn't sticking needles in his ass. Probably some stupid shit that anybody could walk into GNC and buy but UFC takes their drug testing way to seriously it sounds.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



McGee said:


> Brock never did like PISS. This is probably all being blown way out of proportion I'm sure he wasn't sticking needles in his ass. Probably some stupid shit that anybody could walk into GNC and buy but UFC takes their drug testing way to seriously it sounds.


Delusional ignorance Level 1000.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

maybe we will get another rollins report :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

It would really suck to be a midcarder or lowcarder right now. WWE is going to start suspending people after this to do their "nothing to hide" act, so a lot of guys are going to get unfairly punished.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

any update on this ?

I can't get anything on UFC site


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock dindu nuffin:flair

I don't generally care if dudes are on HGH but Brock is one of the only guys I would lose some respect for if it turned out to be true. As of now, it's just a "potential" violation, meaning it could all just be BS.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

skarvika said:


> Brock dindu nuffin:flair
> 
> I don't generally care if dudes are on HGH but Brock is one of the only guys I would lose some respect for if it turned out to be true. As of now, it's just a "potential" violation, meaning it could all just be BS.


Dude when USADA gives "potential" violations it means it legit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> Well the Overeem/Lesnar fight has never been overturned, so. But that was before USADA so they may introduce a new rule or something and give the win to hunt tbh. Same with the pay tbh.


Thanks. It's weird how if someone is caught cheating after the fact they don't overturn that fight or at least wipe it out like it never happened.




McGee said:


> Brock never did like PISS. This is probably all being blown way out of proportion I'm sure he wasn't sticking needles in his ass. Probably some stupid shit that anybody could walk into GNC and buy but UFC takes their drug testing way to seriously it sounds.


You are kidding right, guys like Brock do this stuff all the time, the only difference is the top guys like Brock have the best of the best PEDS that most times beat the testing. This time though, it didn't.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



BrokedownChevy said:


> They did get to the bottom of it. He tested positive for a banned substance. That's exactly what the test is for, getting to the bottom of things. It's you who needs to accept that Lesnar cheated.


I want to know what the prohibited substance is Brock took and the ramifications of taking said substance.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Holy shit, not a good look for WWE or the UfC. The biggest star in both shows is a fucking drug abuser. Who is now going to take the reigns of the WWE.

First Roman, now Brock. Who is next John Cena?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



AmWolves10 said:


> This proves WWE does not test its top stars. Gys like Brock and Cena and until recently Reigns consistently got away with it,


For those saying WWE doesn't test the top stars, I thought that was already common knowledge? Bob Holly said something to that effect in his book, that they look the other way concerning their top draws. Looking at some of the people they've had on the roster over the years from Lesnar to Bautista it's obvious they didn't get that big doing it the old fashioned way.

I know someone is bound to say "But didn't Roman Reigns just get busted? Isn't that proof the system works?" In his case I have no idea what honestly went wrong. Perhaps they didn't do a good job of covering it up and the info fell into the wrong hands. All speculation on my part but I think were it up to the WWE we wouldn't of known about his failed test.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Clique said:


> I want to know what the prohibited substance is Brock took and the ramifications of taking said substance.


Yup. We don't know if it's for a banned substance or a banned methodology or what yet.

I'm sure the max fine he can get from UFC is $500k and maybe half his 200 paycheck perhaps. Now in terms of suspension that's unclear, but if that occurs that'll more than likely be the end of his UFC career, so technically, he can waive the fine tbh.

Now for WWE, again, we don't know anything yet and that is something that's first on my mind atm.

It's a shitty situation for everyone and if he is guilty, it'll be a sad way to blot his career.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If there's one thing I know, it's that the USADA's list of banned substances is substantially longer than the WWE's.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

WWE's gonna be in deep trouble if this ends up being a true thing. Really bad publicity, as well as one of their main stars knocked off the Summerslam card. Wonder how they'll manage the situation.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Overcomer said:


> For those saying WWE doesn't test the top stars, I thought that was already common knowledge? Bob Holly said something to that effect in his book, that they look the other way concerning their top draws. Looking at some of the people they've had on the roster over the years from Lesnar to Bautista it's obvious they didn't get that big doing it the old fashioned way.
> 
> I know someone is bound to say "But didn't Roman Reigns just get busted? Isn't that proof the system works?" In his case I have no idea what honestly went wrong. Perhaps they didn't do a good job of covering it up and the info fell into the wrong hands. All speculation on my part but I think were it up to the WWE we wouldn't of known about his failed test.


They obviously don't test part timers, and when it comes to their top guys and testing I am assuming they give them a heads up before the process, so they can mask whatever they have in them, hence why Cena has never been busted. I maintain that someone in back ratted Reigns out for his failed test, and that's why it became public + suspension. 

But come on...look at the Rock during his title run. He was so fucking juiced he could barely walk. The WWE's "Wellness policy" existed to take heat off of WWE for the Benoit incident. It's a joke and has always been a joke.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

USADA also has a standard policy not to divulge the cause of the potential violation, so unless they or Lesnar himself announce it themselves, if he's found guilty, what the 'substance or whatever' is, we may not be privy to that information tbh, unless it somehow leaks from someone.

It may well come out though either way in this case tbh. I'm certainly sure oeoppe would like to know if he's innocent or guilty as to exactly what happened.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Mister Sinister said:


> Looking at Mark Hunt's bitching about how there was no way Lesnar weighed 265lb the night of the fight, it sounds like he got popped for using diuretics to make weight.
> 
> If this is true it just shows that the UFC needs to create a super heavyweight division. When your biggest money draw, that you want to put in a title match, gets taken down for trying to cut weight to make heavyweight; it's time to recognize that your own policy created this. Lesnar can carry the super heavyweight division.


If it's a weight-cutter that Brock gets popped for, then his MMA career is SAVED, imo.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock is a FRAUD :ibra


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Lol at people thinking it could be weight cutters the denial is real.The USADA tells the athlete what they got popped for. Brock knows what it is. If it was some fucking accident he would immediately come out and say what he took and get it tested by USADA instead of making that bullshit statement he made. It's just like Jones saying he couldn't pronounce what he took. I hope Chael gets the info and rats on him like he did with Jones


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I know 2 Brock's who are frauds. The mod @Brock and the vanilla gorilla Brock Lesnar.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Iron Man said:


> I know 2 Brock's who are frauds. The mod @Brock and the vanilla gorilla Brock Lesnar.


So I'm guessing you no longer want to post here then?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KingCosmos said:


> Lol at people thinking it could be weight cutters the denial is real.The USADA tells the athlete what they got popped for. Brock knows what it is. If it was some fucking accident he would immediately come out and say what he took and get it tested by USADA instead of making that bullshit statement he made. It's just like Jones saying he couldn't pronounce what he took. I hope Chael gets the info and rats on him like he did with Jones


If it was some "fucking accident", why would he immediately come out and say what they told him before getting more information and verifying whether the tests were correct and confirmed? He's still probably waiting for the 'B' sample to come back before saying anything, imo.





And yes. I repeat if it was weight-cutters, his MMA career is saved. 

Hell...the USADA tests for fucking cold medications, too. I'm not ready to bury Brock(completely) just yet...


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> If it was some "fucking accident", why would he immediately come out and say what they told him before getting more information and verifying whether the tests were correct and confirmed? He's still probably waiting for the 'B' sample to come back before saying anything, imo.


Dude it's USADA, that B sample won't come back negative let's be real here. If it was something that was in a supplement or something as small as cold medicine Brock would immediately say it. If it was in a supplement he would say the substance they found was in such and such, get it tested by USADA and his name is cleared. What he got popped for is obviously bad because he hasn't said anything about it. Just like Jones wouldn't say what he got popped for.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Godway said:


> They obviously don't test part timers, and when it comes to their top guys and testing I am assuming they give them a heads up before the process, so they can mask whatever they have in them, hence why Cena has never been busted. I maintain that someone in back ratted Reigns out for his failed test, and that's why it became public + suspension.
> 
> But come on...look at the Rock during his title run. He was so fucking juiced he could barely walk. The WWE's "Wellness policy" existed to take heat off of WWE for the Benoit incident. It's a joke and has always been a joke.


BUT BUT BUT Cena puts his test results on the wall of his gym so he must be clean!!!!111


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

I wonder what this means for how they go forward with the Summerslam match or if they'll go through with it at all. Assuming this is PEDs, keep Lesnar and have him go full blown heel? Move on?


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

WWE's draft is in bad shape with 2 of the top likely picks having this going on. In Roman's case it was just a fat burner right? I don't see the harm in that nor in this case if Brock just had to cut weight to make weight for the fight.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KingCosmos said:


> Dude it's USADA, that B sample won't come back negative let's be real here. If it was something that was in a supplement or something as small as cold medicine Brock would immediately say it. If it was in a supplement he would say the substance they found was in such and such, get it tested by USADA and his name is cleared. What he got popped for is obviously bad because he hasn't said anything about it. Just like Jones wouldn't say what he got popped for.


It's not a simple case of "dude, it's USADA" here. They're not infallible. 

And just because he hasn't said anything about it means nothing at this point. I think Brock is simply waiting for the 'B' sample to come back before doing anything or saying anything. It's normal to want to gather as much information as possible before talking about it, you know?


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*






seriously though, seeing Vince and Dana get fucked over is always good news IMO


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Amazed at the amount of people saying its "fat burners" come on :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> Thanks. It's weird how if someone is caught cheating after the fact they don't overturn that fight or at least wipe it out like it never happened.


They do. The overturned Anderson Silva's victory over Nick Diaz into a draw when he got popped. The reason why Overeem's win over Lesnar hasn't been overturned is because he failed a test after their fight. The same thing happened to Yoel Romero who failed a test after his fight which is why his win hasn't been overturned.

So yeah, there a big chance Brock's win gets overturned and rightfully so.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Godway said:


> They obviously don't test part timers, and when it comes to their top guys and testing I am assuming they give them a heads up before the process, so they can mask whatever they have in them, hence why Cena has never been busted. I maintain that someone in back ratted Reigns out for his failed test, and that's why it became public + suspension.
> 
> But come on...look at the Rock during his title run. He was so fucking juiced he could barely walk. The WWE's "Wellness policy" existed to take heat off of WWE for the Benoit incident. It's a joke and has always been a joke.



You are most likely 100% correct.

And true about The Rock. I had actually made a post about him yesterday talking about that. A man's testosterone levels decline as he gets older so it's harder to maintain muscle/build an impressive physique. Here we have The Rock who goes on to make movies and gets freakishly large, veins popping out everywhere...his current physique dwarfs the one he had when he was younger and in the prime of his life. It makes no sense. 

Not knocking The Rock because I like him---it's show business and comes with the territory. Same for Brock although in the world of actual combat sports it's a bit dicey as your chief aim is to hurt your opponent.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> It's not a simple case of "dude, it's USADA" here. They're not infallible.
> 
> And just because he hasn't said anything about it means nothing at this point. I think Brock is simply waiting for the 'B' sample to come back before doing anything or saying anything. It's normal to want to gather as much information as possible before talking about it, you know?


Of course they aren't infallible but the the testing done by them is done multiple times over and over and they don't contact UFC until they are 100% sure. Sample B coming back negative is like winning the lottery. They told Brock what he is popped for. That means he knows the substance, if it's something that was in supplements or weight cutters wouldn't any reasonable person come out and immediately say so to avoid PED discussions? If it is something not that bad it would be better to admit what it was. Fighters who have been popped IMMEDIATELY said the substance they were taking and told USADA, they tested it and everything was cleared up without even requesting for a Sample B. In my eyes there are only two outcomes right now. USADA in some miraculous way messed up or Brock took something he doesn't want to make a comment on


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

^ or another outcome is that Brock doesn't give a shit about talking about anything unless he's forced to. 

He's not exactly a people person in the first place. 


I just want to know what the fuck he took that got him in this situation.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ or another outcome is that Brock doesn't give a shit about talking about anything unless he's forced to.
> 
> He's not exactly a people person in the first place.
> 
> ...


He made comment on the situation saying we will get to the bottom of this which is obviously a defensive position trying to claim innocence. So he obviously cares.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

The beast has spoken.

He said that "We'll get to the bottom of this."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...-us-anti-doping-steroids-violation/87155814/#


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> Yeah he would lose his shit, but there would be nothing he could do about it apart from logde an appeal through his lawyers, but if he's found guilty and they deem that either half or all of his pay goes to Hunt, even an appeal might be fruitless tbh.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm wasting my time with this post more than likely.


Why do you assume your wasting your time with this post? I have read and understood it and although its not right Brock losing his money would be bullshit


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Mra22 said:


> The beast has spoken.
> 
> He said that "We'll get to the bottom of this."
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...-us-anti-doping-steroids-violation/87155814/#


You're a little LATE with that news, my friend. :lol


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I was under the impression that drug tests are only for full time performers?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



deanambroselover said:


> Why do you assume your wasting your time with this post? I have read and understood it and although its not right Brock losing his money would be bullshit


If he's found guilty then tbh, they are fully within their rights to sanction him. Yes he can appeal but with a guilty verdict over him, it may not be successful. They might not take some of his purse away from him, they could just fine/suspend him, but with the amount of money he's got and the high profile nature of it all, they may well go down that path. 

If he's found innocent then this of course wouldn't matter as it won't happen.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lothario said:


> Balor and guys like Neville are in better shape than 99% of the average American male population and would likely make you look like a complete slob and child if you stood next to them. Sit the hell down. :lmao
> 
> 
> The indy midget shtick is so corny, especially considering a lot of these guys could still strong arm and take the women of the wannabe cool kids attempting to slight their build.


They're in good shape sure but they're below average height and below average weight but even if they weren't how is a homogenous roster of small guys any better than one of roided up freaks?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I'm not suprised motherfuckers...


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Not suprised

And honestly, this is good for MMA. To clean up the sport (or, at least, clean it up a little bit more that in the history of the sport)

It's bad for the guys like me who want to watch Orton/Lesnar at Summerslam, tho


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I thought this was a really good summary on ESPN and gave a pretty good perspective of this whole situation tbh;



> In hindsight, it was a feel-good story that might have felt a little bit too good to be true.
> 
> Just days shy of his 39th birthday, former UFC champion Brock Lesnar returned from a five-year MMA retirement to defeat Mark Hunt on Saturday at UFC 200, allowing the WWE star a moment of two-fold redemption.
> 
> ...


Worth reading.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

This could have been

A. Weight cutter

B. The sample being flagged was contaminated somewhere in the process

C. The sample was too diluted

or D. Brock took an over the counter supplement to replenish his body, but was unaware the supplement was on the banned list as some supplements are used to mask the use of PEDs.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So any truth to the rumor that when Roman's suspension is over he will be teaming with Brock in a tag team named The BROids? I am not sure how true this rumor is since I just started it. >


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

As far as a sports entertainer, in my own opinion I don't care how many roids they do but as a MMA fighter they certainly need the regulations and I'm not surprised but I am a little disappointed Brock was doing something. 

Now does that make it less likely he ever fights in UFC again or more likely to prove people wrong?


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So that means that Taker loss will be reversed and he will be 24-0 :grin2Im just kidding before some idiot starts to insult)


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Deleting post. Most likely a false statement. Sorry about that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> So I'm guessing you no longer want to post here then?


Huh, am I missing something?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



XxPunisherxX said:


> From Sherdog:


If this is it, then rofl. Can't fucking suspend him over that.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



American_Nightmare said:


> This could have been
> 
> A. Weight cutter
> 
> ...


Okay.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I figured it'd be for something stupid like that.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



XxPunisherxX said:


> From Sherdog:


This seems quite accurate albeit there is no way unless this guy lives with Brock (which he doesn't) that he knows Brock's stack with 100 percent accuracy. It wouldn't be right to suspend Brock for this certainly if this is the flag raiser Brock has every right to get clean workouts in just as his opponent would particularly when not injured. Has Brock himself alluded to this and if so, wouldn't he maybe mention this in his statement? Brock's "we will get to the bottom of this" doesn't exactly help his cause in the "court of public opinion"


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Everybody's gonna owe him a big apology when this is over. Some of the Twitter comments are sickening. Told ya UFC's drug testing system is ridiculous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



XxPunisherxX said:


> From Sherdog:


So if this is it, then all this hoopla is over nothing and things will be back to normal when ASADA finalise things? If this is legit of course.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Lol this is from some random Sherdog poster who just made account in June. The thread on the sherdog forum is a joke and everyone there is clowning it. Jesus you people will find anyway to give Brock a pass


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



XxPunisherxX said:


> From Sherdog:


Dead if this is what it is 

Tons of people would look so stupid in this thread lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If what is said from that Sherdog thread is true then.........Merry Christmas to Brock Lesnar :brock


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

We have to wait and see. They tested him multiple times and he always came back clean. So now we need to see what happens in the legal review process. I honestly would give Brock the benefit of the doubt here.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Pay no attention to that sherdog post it was from a troll. Who is now getting destroyed in his own thread


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754379471432462336









Plot thickens.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754379471432462336
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm taking the post with a slight pinch of salt atm as it was posted on a forum.

But that FrontRowBrian did say that Hunt might be injured before the fight......and he of course wasn't lol, so.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> Yeah, I'm taking the post with a slight pinch of salt atm as it was posted on a forum.
> 
> But that FrontRowBrian did say that Hunt might be injured before the fight......and he of course wasn't lol, so.


Yeah, this whole thing is a mess. Reading that Sherdog thread, half the people think he's legit and the other half think he's full of shit lol. Don't know what to believe.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, this whole thing is a mess. Reading that Sherdog thread, half the people think he's legit and the other half think he's full of shit lol. Don't know what to believe.


Yeah usually when a seemingly random user on a forum posts something like this, my usual first instinct is 'BS', tbh. I want to believe this of course but I'd need more convincing than what's being presented.


----------



## Ariess (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

:brock4 : My name is Brock Lesner and Im a certified White boy and bonafide Jacked up and you can't teach that!

*USADA*: Badaboom! Surprise piss test in the room. How you doin?

:lelbrock


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

How the hell did he pass all those other tests and fail the last one? That's kinda sketchy


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Ariess said:


> :brock4 : My name is Brock Lesner and Im a certified White boy and bonafide Jacked up and you can't teach that!
> 
> *USADA*: Badaboom! Surprise piss test in the room. How you doin?
> 
> :lelbrock


There's only one word to describe you and i'm gonna spell it out for you -----> F-A-I-L-E-D


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



XxPunisherxX said:


> From Sherdog:


Would never of thought Brock had a condition where he hyperventilates. So this drug he takes to help him must of come up in the drug test so he hasn't failed anything


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

UFC needs to just stop testing. Had this come out before UFC 200 they would have been completely screwed with their top 2 fights cancelled days before the show with their previous top fight already cancelled


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I can definitely see Brock having episodes of airway problems, as he has been turning red in most of his WWE matches since his return and looks out of breath in the middle of the match. And considering the climate of where he lives, where he farms and where he's been training, he definitely should be taking Beta-2 agonists. I have seen signs of asthma in Brock and believe everything this person on Sherdog is saying to be true.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

lmao people want Brock to be natural so bad they are believing a troll thread from a guy who made a account 2 weeks ago


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

As far as professional wrestling, IDGAF. Whether he could beat Orton or not is never gonna be in contention, they'll both do whatever they're scripted to do. Mark Hunt is the person I feel bad for here. This is like the second or third time he's had to fight a guy who wound up being doped, IIRC, he was injured in one such fight. I've read he's having a shit fit over this and I don't really blame him, given the history.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Mark Hunt going crazy on his facebook, pretty funny. :lol

https://www.facebook.com/therealmarkhunt/posts/1191978590847169:0

:brock4


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



American_Nightmare said:


> I can definitely see Brock having episodes of airway problems, as he has been turning red in most of his WWE matches since his return and looks out of breath in the middle of the match. And considering the climate of where he lives, where he farms and where he's been training, he definitely should be taking Beta-2 agonists. I have seen signs of asthma in Brock and believe everything this person on Sherdog is saying to be true.


Never considered the turning red thing (as some here call it lobster Brock) since Brock's stamina with his strength is so remarkable but now that you mention it that is important to note. Also important to note to go along with what you are saying might be the fact that Lesnar hired somebody in his camp to go around and literally mop up all the sweat that Brock would leave during workouts. Apparently the guy left huge trails after every set.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> I thought this was a really good summary on ESPN and gave a pretty good perspective of this whole situation tbh;
> 
> 
> 
> Worth reading.


Well worth reading, Brock.

But you forgot what Brock has said about Legacies, didn't you?

He never cared about them. Only doing what he wants for himself. 

So far, that's what's he's done. Even now in this situation, his only concern would be to try and negotiate the penalty(if guilty) to be reduced from the 2-year-ban(which would ultimately end any dreams of fighting again for him). 

though that said, he won't fight in the UFC anymore. Don't think the new owners there will allow it. I think Bellator would take him, though.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

​


KingCosmos said:


> Lol this is from some random Sherdog poster who just made account in June. The thread on the sherdog forum is a joke and everyone there is clowning it. Jesus you people will find anyway to give Brock a pass


:lol I saw it on a different site. I have no idea wtf sherdog is. Was seeing what I can gather from this thread by the responses. 

So I guess we are in the dark still about this. I'm sure it will come out in a few days after he goes to his hearing. Big stories like this tend to have leakers.

I can honestly give two shits whether he's clean or not. Just wanted to see if this had any credence.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



XxPunisherxX said:


> From Sherdog:


Can you provide an actual LINK that leads to this? 

Last time someone provided something from Sherdog, I couldn't find anything anywhere and that thread was closed, btw.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



FITZ said:


> UFC needs to just stop testing. Had this come out before UFC 200 they would have been completely screwed with their top 2 fights cancelled days before the show with their previous top fight already cancelled


The fighters need to stop trying to cheat and make UFC look bad :draper2


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

The person who made that thread also posted a photo of one of Brock's training sessions


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

http://forums.sherdog.com/threads/brock-popped-positive-for-rad-med.3293585/
Here is this troll's thread for anybody that is interested


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Gotta admit, though, King. For a troll, this guy certainly spins a good story.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I just find it a bit odd that Lesnar passed 7 tests I think then he suddenly failed this one. But obviously there is something to it, so.

Wether it's this medication or something else, we'll have to see.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

There is no way the person is lying


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> I just find it a bit odd that Lesnar passed 7 tests I think then he suddenly failed this one. But obviously there is something to it, so.
> 
> Wether it's this medication or something else, we'll have to see.


That's how most people get popped. Jon Jones has always been on gear, his t/e ratio was that of a little girls which is only possible with steroids. and he still passed all of his test until now


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> There is no way the person is lying


LOL you serious did you even read the thread? Go to page 10 lol


----------



## Charisma Vacuum (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible violation from Brock Lesnar*



Lou Generation Era said:


> When will it end? :CENA


I find it pretty funny that I found your sig pic by googling "wwe paige ugly photo with mom" :lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> Can you provide an actual LINK that leads to this?
> 
> Last time someone provided something from Sherdog, I couldn't find anything anywhere and that thread was closed, btw.


Yea, I saw in this thread where the post was from and it being less than credible probably. I honestly didn't know what sherdog was. I posted here seeing if there would be more info from anyone who knew sherdog. 

I'm going to edit my post since I know more now.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*






Kevin Hart comments on it


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KingCosmos said:


> Kevin Hart comments on it


The guy that is asking the question sounds fairly like Lesnar. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

*BEFORE: *









*
AFTER:*

:brock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



EL SHIV said:


> *BEFORE: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Well this is fucking shit. I have tickets for Summerslam and was very much looking forward to Brock/Orton and potentially even Brock maybe appearing at UFC in MSG. Now the whole thing is fucked. Wonderful.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Seriously,Brock can do no wrong to the fanboys here. Hopefully Super Brock can put someone over now. Suplex City was old a week after it started, but Brock gets a pass for everything,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Ichigo87 said:


> Seriously,Brock can do no wrong to the fanboys here. Hopefully Super Brock can put someone over now. Suplex City was old a week after it started, but *Brock gets a pass for everything*,


Except for passing a drug test.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Because he passed all but his last one, it's very possible that he took something to help him cut weight quicker if the asthma thing going around isn't legit.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Ichigo87 said:


> Seriously,Brock can do no wrong to the fanboys here. Hopefully Super Brock can put someone over now. Suplex City was old a week after it started, but Brock gets a pass for everything,


Yeah Bork has always been mediocre in UFC getting his ass whooped by legit guys ..hes a failed football player and gives no shit about wrestling other than a pay check ..its unbelievable how many fans he has even tho i think most of it stems from the Cena squash


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Let them all dope, who cares.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If Cena got a positive test he would be crucified, Brock on the other hand gets the most outlandish excused made up for him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Yashamaga said:


> How the hell did he pass all those other tests and fail the last one? That's kinda sketchy


Because the best dopers know how to beat the tests, when to start and stop the cycles so it won't show up, also they have the best of the best and most times the PEDs they are taking are ahead of the tests.

So in case this his cycle ran too long so the test caught it or this test caught him.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock doesn't do steroids. Steroids do Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

_*I found this on a different site. *_


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Dolorian said:


>


Are Vita-rays on the banned list?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> Because the best dopers know how to beat the tests, when to start and stop the cycles so it won't show up, also they have the best of the best and most times the PEDs they are taking are ahead of the tests.
> 
> So in case this his cycle ran too long so the test caught it or this test caught him.


yeah but aren't these tests supposed to be random?


How would the so-called "best dopers" beat tests that were conducted RANDOMLY and out of nowhere like a Randy Orton RKO?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> yeah but aren't these tests supposed to be random?
> 
> 
> How would the so-called "best dopers" beat tests that were conducted RANDOMLY and out of nowhere like a Randy Orton RKO?


Generally they have masking agents, some have lab tech's that brew undetectable gear. Some steroids have extremely short detection peroids and will be out of your system in no time.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KingCosmos said:


> Generally they have masking agents, some have lab tech's that brew undetectable gear. Some steroids have extremely short detection peroids and will be out of your system in no time.


Yeah but again....what about the MASKING AGENTS then? 

It seems to me that with athletes that use Masking Agents to mask steroids, they're basically increasing the risk of getting caught with either.

Case in Point : Jon Jones and him getting caught with what is said to be Estrogen Blockers.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Yeah but again....what about the MASKING AGENTS then?
> 
> It seems to me that with athletes that use Masking Agents to mask steroids, they're basically increasing the risk of getting caught with either.
> 
> Case in Point : Jon Jones and him getting caught with what is said to be Estrogen Blockers.


Most masking is undetectable. Estrogen blockers really aren't for masking. More of post cyle therapy.They are to avoid the side effects when coming off a cycle. When you are injecting huge amounts of testosterone in your body, your body ends up making more Estrogen and shuts off your natural test production. When you come off a cycle you aren't making natural test anymore but your body is still making large amounts of Estrogen. This leads to strength loss, losing your muscle mass, male tits and other things. Case in point Jones had massively low t/e ration in his first fight with cormier. You could tell he is just coming off a cycle with that info, but he still managed to mask the actual substances in his body


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



KingCosmos said:


> Most masking is undetectable. Estrogen blockers really aren't for masking. More of post cyle therapy.They are to avoid the side effects when coming off a cycle. When you are injecting huge amounts of testosterone in your body, your body ends up making more Estrogen and shuts off your natural test production. When you come off a cycle you aren't making natural test anymore but your body is still making large amounts of Estrogen. This leads to strength loss, losing your muscle mass, male tits and other things. Case in point Jones had massively low t/e ration in his first fight with cormier. You could tell he is just coming off a cycle with that info, but he still managed to mask the actual substances in his body


Is anyone else but me thinking no money ever is worth shutting down your own body's hormone production?

Sick.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is anyone else but me thinking no money ever is worth shutting down your own body's hormone production?
> 
> Sick.


Yeah trust me, when your test goes down. It's one of the worst things to go through. Another reason someone might get popped is because they did not cycle or pct right and are so desperate for their test levels to get back to normal.They hop back on the stuff so they can feel right again. Depending on how you cycle it could take a month for your test to go back to normal or even up to 4 months


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> I just find it a bit odd that Lesnar passed 7 tests I think then he suddenly failed this one. But obviously there is something to it, so.
> 
> Wether it's this medication or something else, we'll have to see.


Barry Bonds passed a lot of drug tests then got popped once, same goes for Lance Armstrong.

you really think they were not always doping?
Do you think HHH is clean?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Of course HHH is clean 'cause it's BEST FOR BUSINESS. :HHH2


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

You're a good man Brock Lesnar. All the hate he's getting for nothing. Shame on all those humanoids. No wonder he hates people and doesn't like leaving his house. I'm the same way.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Two year ban. That´s only eight WWE matches. They can still pay him $10M to listen to Heyman talk. :grin2:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

^ I doubt he'd get a 2-yr ban, though. I bet he gets a reduction of that sentence considerably somehow.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Wow. Lesnar fails a drugs test and suddenly everyone knows about PEDS and how to evade the tests.

His training partner came out and said it was asthma related. Surely you inform the testers you suffer from the condition when training at hills and then inform them you've used an inhaler ...then they give you an exception


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



kingfunkel said:


> His training partner came out and said it was asthma related. Surely you inform the testers you suffer from the condition when training at hills and then inform them you've used an inhaler ...then they give you an exception


Apparently, that was just some guy trolling on the Internet: http://forums.sherdog.com/threads/b...ad-med-mod-edit-this-guy-is-trolling.3293585/


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Well I'll be a son of a gun.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



McGee said:


> You're a good man Brock Lesnar. All the hate he's getting for nothing. Shame on all those humanoids. No wonder he hates people and doesn't like leaving his house. I'm the same way.


You're being sarcastic right?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao :lmao This wrestling website took that guys post seriously :maury






























It was by some dumbass named Kenny Williams lmao. :lmao


Holy fuck :lmao this fucktard :lmao 
Doesn't he know not to believe anything written on the internet? 

Especially when it's on an online forum and the user pretends to know someone personally?

Slow news day, huh?

So many wrestling websites got worked by one dumbass user. :lmao

Kayfabe can still come back to life people.

Here's another one: 
http://wrestlingrumors.net/the-cause-of-brock-lesnars-ufc-doping-violation-revealed/


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I can confirm the asthma story to be true, I also have been at Brock's training camp and it is a well known fact that he suffers from this. He has not used any PED at all. He is just a Jacked white boy with asthma, deal with it


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> Barry Bonds passed a lot of drug tests then got popped once, same goes for Lance Armstrong.
> 
> you really think they were not always doping?
> Do you think HHH is clean?


Think we both know the answer to that one.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

The WWE has to do something! I realize that they are afraid of Lesnar but still what is right is right!


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Most UFC guys probably are on steroids of some sort, considering their high muscle content and 13 year old worthy stamina. 

BUT as always, innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Recent photo of Taker meeting Brock after he heard these news...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Dolorian said:


> Recent photo of Taker meeting Brock after he heard these news...


:lol


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Not shocked... Its obvious he was doing it but he got officially caught. Sucks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754437236297523200


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Lesnar vs Roman needle match SS main event!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I think Brock was on steriods during his first run in WWE just his size you cant be like that and on a WWE schedule without taking something. It wouldnt surprise me if Brock did take something and UFC have caught him out 



Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754437236297523200


So funny :maury


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Found this posted on another site


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I hate waiting....I want to know what it was. Just so we can either permanently bury him or, for some of us, breath a sigh of relief(that it wasn't actually PEDs)....


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



mgman said:


> Found this posted on another site


That's wrong.

It could be unclean Blood, too. :lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> That's wrong.
> 
> It could be unclean Blood, too. :lol


Lol, yeah. No wonder why Brock shoved away the medical staff when he bled during his WWE match. "I'll clean it myself later, guys don't worry about it!", jk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I know we may not know what he supposed to have taken, but any estimated time frame on when we may know more?


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Is anyone surprised or shocked ? 90% of wrestlers are on the gear... You don't look like Cena, Lesnar or Neville by just chugging whey.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> I know we may not know what he supposed to have taken, but any estimated time frame on when we may know more?


We'll probably know SOMETHING tomorrow, I bet. 


Crossing my fingers.....


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> We'll probably know SOMETHING tomorrow, I bet.
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers.....


Yeah I'm not sure how long it'll take for this B sample to come back and for them to announce something but I'd imagine we should know more this week at least. Hopefully.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Regarding the news of Brock Lesnar being flagged by the USADA for a potential anti-doping violation, there is a post circulating the internet from an alleged training teammate of Lesnar. The alleged teammate is claiming that Lesnar has been using a medication called Advair which treats Asthma and that could be what caused Lesnar’s drug test sample to be flagged


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Do we even know what Bones was flagged for yet?


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

God Movement said:


> Do we even know what Bones was flagged for yet?


Anti estrogens. Commonly used during or end of steroid cycle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Clique said:


> With all the money WWE is paying Lesnar who still has a substantial amount of time left on his contract, I just don't see from WWE's perspective to bury one of their main attraction talents. I never got why Brock would need to be punished any more than the fines and suspensions he potentially faces from both UFC & WWE. Burying Brock on TV in any form would be a waste in their investment.


A lot of folk here don't watch legit sports so they somehow don't understand the concept that the suspension and lost of money that comes with it is the punishment. For some reason they only associate burying people as punishment. But really it's just thinly veiled "I dont like this guys position on the card, let's use a drug test failure to get rid of him"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NatePaul101 said:


> Not entirely sure if they could do this, but they could always try to say his suspension is retroactive to the June 28 date in which his drug test took place or July 15 when they learned of the potential violation. This was done with the Jose Reyes suspension in MLB earlier this year. Everyone would obviously see right through this & know WWE was desperate to get him to compete at Summerslam.
> 
> Either way, someone needs to get to the bottom of this potential Brock violation & there's only 1 'MAN' for the job.


They wouldn't get bad press for making the suspension retroactive because that's how the Athletic commissions handle them. When Anderson Silva popped for PED use in January 2015 he fought the commission and didn't get officially suspended until late summer early fall. But they still treated his suspension as if it started in January.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

As far as more information/updates, that is anybody's guess. I do believe the situation is progressing actively; it's the update reports that are unpredictable. There's no way to estimate, we'll know it when they choose to release info. Could be within the near hours, could be tomorrow, etc. But it would definitely not be several days between new info. We will, however, tend to see so-called updates that are pretty much speculation and rumors that will be more frequent. The solid info takes time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Guys have dedicated paragraphs and years ridiculing the body's of the likes of Ambrose, Owens, Bryan, Punk and other various "indy darlings" only to find out they're the only motherfuckers on the roster whom are actually clean. :lmao


No one cares about clean folk in a scripted sport. Plus there's more to PEDs than getting bulky. You can use then to cut weight, some help to increase cardio, some use them to help recovery from training. So no appearing natural doesn't mean they are clean. Anderson Silva doesn't look like a roid guy and he's popped for PEDs


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock was going to lose the fight so he got high

His body was not feeling right so he got high

Now he's pissing black and he knows why, cause he got high, cause he got high, cause he got high


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

The whole "potential" line that's being towed around suggests it's not a shut and closed case; this leads me to think it isn't actually PEDS. I might be reading too much into it though.

I'm actually surprised this reached the news, I thought they would have covered it up. Didn't ufc give him exemptions from drug tests or something?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> The whole "potential" line that's being towed around suggests it's not a shut and closed case; this leads me to think it isn't actually PEDS. I might be reading too much into it though.
> 
> I'm actually surprised this reached the news, I thought they would have covered it up. Didn't ufc give him exemptions from drug tests or something?


Uh, dude when USADA gives a potential violation it basically means you got popped. Same thing happened to Jon Jones. And no he wasn't exempt from testing. Since it was his first time fighting under USADAA he needs to have a mandatory 4 month period. They do this with all new fighters coming under USADA. Learn the situation man.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I agree with you, KingCosmos.

That said, though...It makes no sense to use the word "potential" when there's an absolute test failure to report.

They should just say that this guy failed a test without that word to remove all doubt.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock probably gives no fucks and is on his farm right now


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



deanambroselover said:


> Brock probably gives no fucks and is on his farm right now


Wouldn't be surprised but I think he would want to fight at least one more time so he'll probably try to reduce the incoming 2-year-ban somehow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



deanambroselover said:


> Brock probably gives no fucks and is on his farm right now


He better be careful of Vipers on his farm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Merry Christmas to Brock Lesnar :brock4

Sucks he'll get fined pretty hard though.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

This is stupid. Sorry, but most pro athletes, pro wrestling included, are on PEDs. What's the big surprise here?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



deanambroselover said:


> Brock probably gives no fucks and is on his farm right now


I'm sure he wanted another fight at some stage tbh, whereas depending on the outcome of this, that looks unlikely at this stage. Plus I doubt he'd be too happy about all of this, no matter how much money he's got. He's an athlete that thrives on competition and being out there at the end of the day.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Bret Hart said:


> Merry Christmas to Brock Lesnar :brock4
> 
> Sucks he'll get fined pretty hard though.


Huh? Did I miss something, was it revealed somewhere what he took?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chrome said:


> Huh? Did I miss something, was it revealed somewhere what he took?


Nope. We don't know anything atm.

Plus we may not know what he took unless ASADA or Lesnar himself announce it tbh. Unless someone leaks it too of course.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Bret Hart said:


> Merry Christmas to Brock Lesnar :brock4
> 
> Sucks he'll get fined pretty hard though.


He just needs to appear on RAW and that will be covered. I have no pitty for the guy.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised but I think he would want to fight at least one more time so he'll probably try to reduce the incoming 2-year-ban somehow.


If he really wants to fight I think he will get lawyers to do all the work



Simply Flawless said:


> He better be careful of Vipers on his farm


Brock has guns so im sure he will be safe



Brock said:


> I'm sure he wanted another fight at some stage tbh, whereas depending on the outcome of this, that looks unlikely at this stage. Plus I doubt he'd be too happy about all of this, no matter how much money he's got. He's an athlete that thrives on competition and being out there at the end of the day.


Yeah obviously Brock may want to fight at some stage so hes gonna have to sort this out as hes an athlete thats thives on competition


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



stevefox1200 said:


> Brock was going to lose the fight so he got high
> 
> His body was not feeling right so he got high
> 
> Now he's pissing black and he knows why, cause he got high, cause he got high, cause he got high


Duuh Duh Duh duh duh duh!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> I hate waiting....I want to know what it was. Just so we can either permanently bury him or, for some of us, breath a sigh of relief(that it wasn't actually PEDs)....


He is on PEDS, anyone who doesn't think so really needs a reality check. Do you think HHH and Scott Steiner are clean too?

Even if Brock beats this it does not mean he is clean. Its obvious he is not.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> He is on PEDS, anyone who doesn't think so really needs a reality check. Do you think HHH and Scott Steiner are clean too?
> 
> Even if Brock beats this it does not mean he is clean. Its obvious he is not.


Let me clarify : 

The "some of us" part of my post refers to those who want to see him fight in the Octagon. 


Of course we all know it's obvious he's taking the same shit like the others in the WWE but I'm referring to him not being BANNED for 2 f'n years(which is pretty damn cruel for first-time offenders; I would've had it at 1 year for the first timers, followed by 3-years for 2nd-timers, etc.)


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Let me clarify :
> 
> The "some of us" part of my post refers to those who want to see him fight in the Octagon.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's cruel, it's a sport where you could get seriously injured. Maybe if it's in a team sports like football or basketball yeah 2 years is cruel but in a sport where the objective is to hurt your opponent it's really just. Imagine how hard it is for guys not on the juice to make it to the top.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

his training partner said it could of been his asthema inhaler, but till its confirmed i still think hes clean


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock flunked a drug test shocking.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



LM2 said:


> his training partner said it could of been his asthema inhaler, but till its confirmed i still think hes clean


That was bs.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Hopefully Vince does the right thing and scrubs Brock "Cheater Beast" Lesnar's win over Undertaker at WrestleMania from the records book along with every other win that cheat has gotten.


Long live the legitimacy of the Streak


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I don't believe Lesnar, a former college wrestler and great athletic background, would tarnish the legitimacy of combat sports/mixed martial arts by purposely cheating.

To me he seems like a man with integrity who stands for what he believes in and hates to have anyone doubt him. Taking performance enhancing drugs would do that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Thanks. It's weird how if someone is caught cheating after the fact they don't overturn that fight or at least wipe it out like it never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do overturn the results if a winning fighter is found to have cheated for that fight.

Brock's Overeem lost was never overturned because Overeem didn't fail a drug test on that fight, he failed a prefight test for the Junior Dos Santos fight.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Stephen90 said:


> Brock flunked a drug test shocking.


If the USADA tested everyone in the WWE, there would be no WWE anymore.





NotGuilty said:


> Hopefully Vince does the right thing and scrubs Brock "Cheater Beast" Lesnar's win over Undertaker at WrestleMania from the records book along with every other win that cheat has gotten.
> 
> 
> Long live the legitimacy of the Streak


Not sure if serious with this. :lol


See my above post.


(oh and I guess it's still real to you?)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



RapShepard said:


> They do overturn the results if a winning fighter is found to have cheated for that fight.
> 
> Brock's Overeem lost was never overturned because Overeem didn't fail a drug test on that fight, he failed a prefight test for the Junior Dos Santos fight.


Ah, I thought Overeem got done for post test results of the Lesnar fight, didn't realise it was actually for that one tbh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Yeah Bork has always been mediocre in UFC getting his ass whooped by legit guys ..hes a failed football player and gives no shit about wrestling other than a pay check ..its unbelievable how many fans he has even tho i think most of it stems from the Cena squash


I don't get the failed football player comments fans make as if its some shame that I guy doesn't make it to the NFL. Especially in Lesnar's case dude didn't play collegiate football so him almost making the team is remarkable.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



RapShepard said:


> I don't get the failed football player comments fans make as if its some shame that I guy doesn't make it to the NFL. Especially in Lesnar's case dude didn't play collegiate football so him almost making the team is remarkable.


Plus, didn't he get bust up pretty bad in a motorcycle accident just before the final trials and did his back in pretty badly (and his shoulder I think).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> Ah, I thought Overeem got done for post test results of the Lesnar fight, didn't realise it was actually for that one tbh.


Yeah I had to look it up because I couldn't figure out why it wasn't overturned. The funniest part about it though is Overeem was swearing up and down that he had got that big solely because he ate horse meat prior to his test failure.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



RapShepard said:


> I don't get the failed football player comments fans make as if its some shame that I guy doesn't make it to the NFL. Especially in Lesnar's case dude didn't play collegiate football so him almost making the team is remarkable.


Not to mention, he made the last cut and to add to this, if Im not mistaken all Brock played was high school which I have to assume his focus at that point was wrestling. Most NFL players are probably playing at five years old and probably hone in at Junior High/High School and obviously through college. It really is remarkable. There is also the athletic point guy ran a 4.71 at 290 when if Im not mistaken this would be the same time diverticulitis would have started affecting him and albeit if Brock gets popped for PEDS people will scrub this one out: Brock's 225 rep total is near the top of the whole combine which dates to 1992 and obviously includes countless huge in weight linemen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> Plus, didn't he get bust up pretty bad in a motorcycle accident just before the final trials and did his back in pretty badly (and his shoulder I think).


I don't know but whether he was injured or not it's like since when is not making it to the NFL a point of ridicule. Like of all the jokes you can crack on Brock failing to get a NFL roster is a pretty weak one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Not to mention, he made the last cut and to add to this, if Im not mistaken all Brock played was high school which I have to assume his focus at that point was wrestling. Most NFL players are probably playing at five years old and probably hone in at Junior High/High School and obviously through college. It really is remarkable. There is also the athletic point guy ran a 4.71 at 290 when if Im not mistaken this would be the same time diverticulitis would have started affecting him and albeit if Brock gets popped for PEDS people will scrub this one out: Brock's 225 rep total is near the top of the whole combine which dates to 1992 and obviously includes countless huge in weight linemen.


Right some fans really downplay how remarkable of a feat that is. Dude was a hair away from having pro football, MMA, Amateur wrestling, and pro wrestling on his resume that's says a lot about his natural athletic talents even if he does dabble in PEDs.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



RapShepard said:


> I don't know but whether he was injured or not it's like since when is not making it to the NFL a point of ridicule. Like of all the jokes you can crack on Brock failing to get a NFL roster is a pretty weak one.


Definitely. Just makes him going that far even more remarkable imo.

I know Heyman talked about what happened on Austin or Jericho's podcast.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

What if they use this for an angle, where he cheated to end the streak so the streak is on the line again.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Yeah, they're not erasing his win against Taker at WM 30. People are going to have to let that go lol.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

^ Especially erasing a win that's PRE-DETERMINED. 

Do people even THINK before they post? :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ Especially erasing a win that's PRE-DETERMINED.
> 
> Do people even THINK before they post? :lmao


Plus it was over 2 years ago anyway.



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> That was bs.


It was, but what a masterful troll job. Dude even took cropped out pictures and shit too lol. Some of the wannabes here could learn a thing or 2 from that fella.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If Brock is found to have cheated it would make Vince look even dumber and make ending the streak the worst decision in wrestling history. What a complete dud it all turned out to be. Had Cena ended it he would have been getting major heat for a long time. Vince and Co better hope there was just some kind of error and Brock was clean.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chrome said:


> It was, but what a masterful troll job. Dude even took cropped out pictures and shit too lol. Some of the wannabes here could learn a thing or 2 from that fella.


It was without a doubt, one of (if not "THE") greatest troll threads of all-time. :lmao

And absolutely hilarious, especially when news outlets actually took that story and RAN with it. :Brock



Iron Man said:


> If Brock is found to have cheated it would make Vince look even dumber and make ending the streak the worst decision in wrestling history. What a complete dud it all turned out to be. Had Cena ended it he would have been getting major heat for a long time. Vince and Co better hope there was just some kind of error and Brock was clean.


Please tell me you're not serious here. 

No one can be this dumb unless they're really trolling. fpalm

You think Cena doesn't take shit? You think WWE superstars don't take something?

If the USADA was unleashed on the WWE, the WWE would cease to exist.


Plus, again....this is the WWE. Matches and outcomes are pre-determined..



EDIT : You just have to be trolling here. You have to.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> It was without a doubt, one of (if not "THE") greatest troll threads of all-time. :lmao
> 
> And absolutely hilarious, especially when news outlets actually took that story and RAN with it. :Brock
> 
> ...


Let's not be calling people dumb now man. :woah

To your 1st point, yeah, it was amazing it got picked up by news outlets. That made me think it was legit too at first.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

It turned out to be not true? Damn.

I guess there's no saving grace for Brock now.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Chrome said:


> Let's not be calling people dumb now man. :woah
> 
> To your 1st point, yeah, it was amazing it got picked up by news outlets. That made me think it was legit too at first.


Sorry about that 'dumb' part, Chrome. 

But I was just flabbergasted by his "It's still real to me" post. :lol


anyway, going back to the other point. If you read through that Sherdog thread, you'd be most entertained and be laughing your ass off. 

I think it's still open and not closed because the mods there are waiting to see what transpires involving Brock. If it turns out it's a PED, well...the OP in that thread, to put it lightly, would be in deep shit. If it turned out to be true? He'd be made a MOD. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Shitty timing for UFC's storyline, given that Brock Lesnar is heading into SummerSlam in a marquee match against Randy Orton next month. Mark Hunt has been pushing this storyline well before UFC 200 though and I can see why they would do it now but still seems like WWE is getting the shaft at the moment.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

_*Found another picture on a different site which got me rolling in the mind.*_


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Brock has WWE by the balls! If I was Roman Reigns then I would be very pissed off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

any update on this ? why is it taking this much for them to confirm he took it or not


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I knew him winning that fight didn't add up.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



deanambroselover said:


> Brock probably gives no fucks and is on his farm right now


To the contrary I think he does give a fuck. That's 2.5 million dollars he could lose. And he could also lose his back up plan for post WWE career UFC and would have to wait two years for him to even compete again.

Not to mention that he put his body and health on the line in vain shall he test positive to PED his reputation is also on the line. 


Big Worm said it best. "Playing with my money is like playing with my emotions" so yeah he does care he's a business man he wants to make money.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*






Bet they were backstage injecting each other in the ass with PEDs :disdrogba


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I think Brock ending the streak was a rediculous idea but not because he was now caught with roids but because it was stupid to give that rub to a part-timer. They could have used it to make somebody a bonafide star. Bray Wyatt comes to mind.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> Brock probably gives no fucks and is on his farm right now


What? Is that supposed to make him cool or something?


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

lesnar and reigns should start a tag team called roid rage


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



DWils said:


> lesnar and reigns should start a tag team called roid rage


Add in ryback too


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Vince knew damn well this would happen. This is all just a ploy to garner ratings and good timing too since they're plummeting to 1.0 ratings.


DWils said:


> lesnar and reigns should start a tag team called roid rage


You're not funny. Go home and feel bad.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

So much for the vaunted WWE testing system. Brock testing for peds makes the E look so bad. I wonder just how much of the roster would be left if the USADA tested the NXT and the WWE main roster? :lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I hope someone leaks what test he failed


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> Add in ryback too


Did Ryback fail a test recently?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Iron Man said:


> Did Ryback fail a test recently?


I swear every time anyone fails a drug test someone always has to drag Ryback's name into it and accuse him. Why would WWE protect Ryback when they have suspended the likes of Reigns, Orton, Hardy, Mysterio in the past?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Demolition119 said:


> So much for the vaunted WWE testing system. Brock testing for peds makes the E look so bad. I wonder just how much of the roster would be left if the USADA tested the NXT and the WWE main roster? :lol


Brock only works like 3 matches a year there's no point testing someone whose there 1% of the time


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Here's the answer to whether Brock would be able to compete at Summerslam:



PWInsider said:


> One of the Q&A questions we've received in a dizzying amount of queries is whether WWE or The New York State Athletic Commission could stop Brock Lesnar from working against Randy Orton at Summerslam given his potential USADA failure. So, rather than respond to it 150 times, here is the deal to the best I can determine.
> 
> First, it should be noted that until another sample is tested and a failure is proven, nothing will happen to Lesnar when it comes to fines, suspensions, etc. It may be that process might not even run it's course before Summerslam weekend. But, if it does, here's what could happen to Lesnar if he is penalized by the Nevada State Athletic Commission (which has jurisdiction here):
> 
> ...


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Simply Flawless said:


> Brock only works like 3 matches a year there's no point testing someone whose there 1% of the time


Its called covering your ass, especially with someone who has used going to UFC a legit ped testing organization as a contract bargain tool in the past. You test him for in case something like this comes up. WWE spent years building up its "vaunted" testing program only for something like this to shit all over it.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Demolition119 said:


> Its called covering your ass, especially with someone who has used going to UFC a legit ped testing organization as a contract bargain tool in the past. You test him for in case something like this comes up. WWE spent years building up its "vaunted" testing program only for something like this to shit all over it.


Nobody knows what he failed for, something that can be legal in wwe the usada might consider illegal

E.g soccer player sakho was caught for a substance after a game in march, a fat burner by the world doping association. It was later found that what the player failed and was suspended for was actually legal under uefa rules, now his club have grounds to sue the world doping association for his missing important games including the europa league final which they might not have lost had he been playing

Lesnar was tested 8 times by the usada, he was tested out if competition (which clearly WWE doesn't do). He failed test 5 of 8, suggesting he passed tests 1-4 and 6-8.

Again I would like to see what exactly he failed for before commenting. Comparing wwes wellness with the usada who specialize in testing 24/7 is kind of silly though, of course one is going to be more thorough regardless what one thinks of wwes


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Even Flow said:


> Here's the answer to whether Brock would be able to compete at Summerslam:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by PWInsider
> ...


Should be fine, considering the wellness policy essentially doesn't exist and if it did he would have been suspended 4 years ago...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

That article from PWINSIDER is pretty encouraging actually. Basically, it will come down to Vince McMahon and what he decides to do. I think he'll say "fuck that shit" and go forward with Randy/Brock...and THEN "suspend him". Too much money to be lost at Summerslam if he decided to just cancel the Brock/Orton match.


----------



## BadmanThickness (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Hahaha!!!!!! but, but....Lesna has nevah failed da test! Evah!!

Good. Get this big white ape looking fool off of my screen.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> That article from PWINSIDER is pretty encouraging actually. Basically, it will come down to Vince McMahon and what he decides to do. I think he'll say "fuck that shit" and go forward with Randy/Brock...and THEN "suspend him". Too much money to be lost at Summerslam if he decided to just cancel the Brock/Orton match.


I'll go on a limb here and say pulling Brock and Orton from Summerslam won't make an ounce of difference in money.



OwenSES said:


> I swear every time anyone fails a drug test someone always has to drag Ryback's name into it and accuse him. Why would WWE protect Ryback when they have suspended the likes of Reigns, Orton, Hardy, Mysterio in the past?


You're trying to say Ryback is legit? Because if you do, bro ....
Legit was Lex Luger 25 years ago. Ryback is an artificial balloon.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I'll go on a limb here and say pulling Brock and Orton from Summerslam won't make an ounce of difference in money.


Probably not but we're not the ones who determine whether Brock makes money or not. This guy is : 










And if he thinks Brock/Orton not being on the card would impact ticket sales, he'll do what Vince wants to do, I guess.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

If it turns out he was using PEDs, then why risk it? It brings his UFC accomplishments into question and puts him in a bad place with WWE. If WWE knew then it was crazy on their part to let him fight. I hope we're given the results soon.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

^ So do I, Dazzler. The wait is killing me. 

If Brock was on PEDs, so be it. I'll be over here sulking.


If Brock was on something OTHER than PEDs, then there's hope to at the very least salvage Summerslam.


----------



## BlackWidow4Life (May 21, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Can't imagine its anything big. He's a genetically-gifted beast. PEDs I cant imagine would change him at all.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

The fact that it was flagged in an "Out Of Competition" test means that is it definitely not a recreational substance.

The overwhelmingly most likely cause is detection of a Performance Enhancing Drug. The question will be whether it's a false positive, given that his other 5 tests were not flagged - or maybe a fabled "Tainted Supplement", where Lesnar may have been drinking your average whey protein shake, but the manufacturer has slipped in something dodgy.

I'm no Lesnar mark, but my money is on the test being ruled a false positive, and everyone goes about their business like it never happened.

If I'm wrong, then YAY! Less Lesnar in WWE.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I'm anxiously awaiting the results to see what it was. I've read everything from Lesnar's alleged asthma medication to faulty vitamins. The range of what it could be is quite staggering.

I don't see it affecting Summerslam at all, though.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



HankHill_85 said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting the results to see what it was. I've read everything from Lesnar's alleged asthma medication to faulty vitamins. The range of what it could be is quite staggering.
> 
> I don't see it affecting Summerslam at all, though.


You won't hear what he tested positive for unless Lesnar's team releases that info or someone else leaks it.

However, it should be obvious to anyone with eyes and a brain that he's been juicing for most of his life.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Demolition119 said:


> Its called covering your ass, especially with someone who has used going to UFC a legit ped testing organization as a contract bargain tool in the past. You test him for in case something like this comes up. WWE spent years building up its "vaunted" testing program only for something like this to shit all over it.


I think a lot of you are over thinking how much people care about drug tests systems in wrestling. No one carres about PEDs in wrestliing, because most are sure wrestlers use them. Brock failing elsewhere cant make a system no one believes in look any worse. Wrestling fans think the general population cares more than they do. Hell people don't even care about PEDs in MMA look at Anderson Silva. Most casual viewers of sports assume pro athletes use something, really only diehard fans of a given sport care about the sport being clean. Most fans could give two fucks what they inject as long as the match is good.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

I don't know where people are getting their BS....

WWE is a entertainment company. UFC is a fighting promotion.

WWE obeys by its own internal laws (and obeys the laws that it produces shows in). The wellness policy is something internal to them and they can apply it or not.

The UFC is regulated by a commission. 

A drug violation by a national organization would just not let him compete in regulated sports. WWE does NOT produce any regulated sport as the entertainment they put on as it is fixed. It is the same thing as not letting Brock do a interview or a movie; Noone could deny that.

Now, on a publicity scale, they can do something BUT Brock's contract is so complicated that it might bring issues.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

WWE fired Billy Gunn because his drug incident even though it was a test performed outside and not in WWE then Roman Reigns is suspended for 30 days by WWE but do you Lesnar will be suspended?
I dont, i would like to see that but we know its very unlikely. What do you think? Will Lesnar be suspended or "punished"?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

*You mean to say there's a double standard in how WWE might treat Brock Lesnar differently to Billy Gunn? GET. OUT. OF. THE. BUILDING.

I mean they'll probably give him an empty suspension when more details come out that just so happens to be during his off schedule anyway. Nothing will likely happen straight away because it's not black and white what happened yet but there's also a chance WWE just throws out a PR purposes 30 day suspension that just so happens to run out before Summerslam. *


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*



seabs said:


> *You mean to say there's a double standard in how WWE might treat Brock Lesnar differently to Billy Gunn? GET. OUT. OF. THE. BUILDING.
> 
> I mean they'll probably give him an empty suspension when more details come out that just so happens to be during his off schedule anyway. Nothing will likely happen straight away because it's not black and white what happened yet but there's also a chance WWE just throws out a PR purposes 30 day suspension that just so happens to run out before Summerslam. *


if that happens then its good enough for me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

*I mean nobody really cares if he gets suspended or not. Sure there'll be plenty who cite morals and argue that he SHOULD be but if he doesn't then there won't be this big backlash that matters anything to WWE. Nobody is stopping watching Raw or cancelling the Network because Brock didn't get an empty 30 day suspension for what is likely a failed drugs test for a tainted supplement taken while away from WWE. *


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

Well firstly, it hasn't been proven that he violated yet.

But yes, Brock gets a pass for everything because he's "badass."


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*



seabs said:


> *I mean nobody really cares if he gets suspended or not. Sure there'll be plenty who cite morals and argue that he SHOULD be but if he doesn't then there won't be this big backlash that matters anything to WWE. Nobody is stopping watching Raw or cancelling the Network because Brock didn't get an empty 30 day suspension for what is likely a failed drugs test for a tainted supplement taken while away from WWE. *


That´s my point. Roman got a lot of heat for the same thing.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

The latest update is the test came back positive due to an inhaler. If that is true, then he won't be in any trouble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

What good does a thirty day suspension do for a man who rarely appears in WWE? Suspend him for a number of appearances, then I'll believe WWE isn't giving him a pass


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*



EL SHIV said:


> What good does a thirty day suspension do for a man who rarely appears in WWE? Suspend him for a number of appearances, then I'll believe WWE isn't giving him a pass


Less appearances? I think that would be more of a reward than a punishment for Bork


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

Too many have chimed in without any information whatsoever to go on. For now absolutely everything is speculation. Maybe he knowingly and intentionally cheated. Maybe his potential failure was due to an inhaler used to treat asthma. Pretty wide spectrum there. Let's just wait to discuss it until there is something to discuss.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

Lesnar's *potential* doping violation is not the same thing as failing the wellness policy. We don't even know what caused Lesnar's sample to be flagged yet. If it happens to be PED's then you bet your ass he'll be punished. If it's because of his inhaler, it's all a moot and his name will probably be cleared.


----------



## BigBernieCool (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

As of right now, it is still a "potential" drug violation. They are testing the B sample for confirmation and once that is done, we will see the punishment by the Nevada commission for his MMA career. WWE will likely determine a suspension depending on what drug/ingredient was found if the B sample comes up positive.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*



Aficionado said:


> Lesnar's *potential* doping violation is not the same thing as failing the wellness policy. We don't even know what caused Lesnar's sample to be flagged yet. If it happens to be PED's then you bet your ass he'll be punished. *If it's because of his inhaler*, it's all a moot and his name will probably be cleared.


Don Toney talked about this and i dont believe it for a second, i mean we never heard the man has Asthma before and for a wrestler thats a HUGE deal. are you telling Brock just got Asthma at 37?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*



anirioc said:


> Don Toney talked about this and i dont believe it for a second, i mean we never heard the man had has Asthma before and for a wrestler thats a HUGE deal. are you telling Brock just got Asthma at 37?


While Asthma typically starts in childhood you can get it in your adult years. So, yes Brock could get Asthma at 37.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I'll go on a limb here and say pulling Brock and Orton from Summerslam won't make an ounce of difference in money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Ronnie Coleman too


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

I mean until USADA officially says something definitive WWE shouldn't. 

And even then they can get away with saying they're going to make his suspension retroactive to the test failure or announce date which would work because he wouldn't have worked for them in the 30 days since and the UFC gig wasn't for them.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

*A couple notes here that people may not even realise

1) Brock failed a test for a totally different company.

2) Whatever substance caused Brock to fail hasn't been announced yet publicly.

3) Whatever the substance was that Brock popped for may not be a banned substance on WWE's Wellness Policy. The UFC use the stricest drug testing on earth in USADA. I'm not even sure what company WWE use.*


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*



RapShepard said:


> I mean until USADA officially says something definitive WWE shouldn't.
> 
> And even then they can get away with saying they're going to make his suspension retroactive to the test failure or announce date which would work because he wouldn't have worked for them in the 30 days since and the UFC gig wasn't for them.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


So? Billy Gunn was fired for a powerlifting competition out side WWE even though he was under WWE contract.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

From the WWE and the fans, yeah pretty much.

Haven't you realized by now most wrestling fans are fucking idiots? Even the so called "Smarks" ( Ex: RAW Post-Mania crowd). 
Let's go cheer a guy who doesn't give a shit about you, about fans, is only there for the money who works a stupid squash match everytime, and as hard as 1/100th of any low-card guy, and makes 80 times more money...at Least.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

the laws of man do not apply to bork


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*



anirioc said:


> So? Billy Gunn was fired for a powerlifting competition out side WWE even though he was under WWE contract.


Yeah but they aren't the same circumstances. One is a guy that is in charge of teaching young guys they bring in, another is just a important guy who would be their coworker and not mentor.

You don't want one of your trainers giving off the message that roids are okay ever. Brock will be reprimanded (though his schedule won't make it feel like he got in trouble), but him using roids is different because what he provides to the company is different.

It's the difference between a singular cop on the street not following procedure vs the trainer at the police academy not following procedure. Both are in the wrong, but the guy who's directly working with recruits doing the wrong things has much more room for harm.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

He's getting a pass from fans. WWE ones at least. Not even 4 weeks after they just trashed someone else for their test failure and made a bunch of baseless assumptions, now all of a sudden people got a brain and can use logic and reasoning not to jump to conclusions.

I'm sorry. After Billy Gunn, they better take action against Lesnar if his B sample comes back positive.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

Lesnar doesn't do anything for free

:cudi


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755512738860806144


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Keyword is "potential" people. Until there is an official statement by WWE, UFC, Lesnar, or USADA that Brock did indeed fail that drug test (which will probably take weeks), we can all keep theorizing and make assumptions here till we are blue in the face, but it won't change the fact that he will not be fired/suspended till that time comes. Case closed people.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

*Lesnar is gone for months at a time anyway :draper2*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755512738860806144


Welp. That's not a good sign.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755512738860806144


:booklel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



> “The UFC organization was notified today that the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency (USADA) has informed Brock Lesnar that his in-competition sample collection from July 9, 2016, at UFC 200, has tested positive for the same substance as his previously announced out-of-competition collection on June 28, 2016.
> 
> “USADA, the independent administrator of the UFC Anti-Doping Policy, will handle the results management and appropriate adjudication of this case. It is important to note that, under the UFC Anti-Doping Policy, there is a full fair legal review process that is afforded to all athletes before any sanctions are imposed. The Nevada State Athletic Commission also retains jurisdiction over this matter as the sample collection was performed at UFC 200 in Las Vegas.
> 
> “Consistent with all previous potential anti-doping violations, additional information will be provided at the appropriate time as the process moves forward."


Source: http://www.ufc.com/news/UFC-Statement-on-Brock-Lesnar-071916


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Holy fuck. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

Lesnar is a science experiment. They probably had to go in there with Hazmat suits to test this guy's piss.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755512738860806144


Orton is probably doing this right about now...:damnyou


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

C'mon. I'm the biggest Brock fan around, but to my knowledge, this stuff with USADA is the first time Brock's been under strict as hell drug testing, and he gets popped. As a WWE part timer, like Vince and HHH, WWE probably doesn't test him, and the Wellness Policy didn't exist in his first run.

I'm not saying 100% he's guilty, but I'm also not going to jump straight to, "oh yeah, had to be his inhaler." There's being a fan of a guy, and there's been totally naive. I'll be ecstatic if his name gets cleared as it being his inhaler, tainted supplement or whatever, but I think there's less than a 1% chance of it.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*

And here we go. The first rumor of what he could have tested positive for:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755522478756073472
This would make sense. If so, no more UFC fights for 2 years. Who knows what the WWE will do with him though. Their Wellness policy is a joke.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*

Word going round is that he popped for an estrogen blocker as well, (one of) the same ones Jones did :disdrogba


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

Time to give the Streak back to Taker and make the Dead Man great again!! iper1


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*

Oh Borky Bork. If the match with Orton is off at Summerslam then fuck you. I was looking forward to that one.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*

:hmm: maybe Lesnar was a woman all along, has Endometriosis and is using Clomiphene by Dr. prescription.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*

Confirmation from another source:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755526161006927872


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*

So disappointing  Always thought Brock was a fair sportsman..


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*

Well, he did say he was jacked. So he basically gave a confession. It's just that people didn't know he meant literally.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*

:kobelol at the people who were clinging to the hope that it was due to an asthma inhaler.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*

Oh WWE, what do you think we should do about that broken Undertaker streak?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*



Blackbeard said:


> :kobelol at the people who were clinging to the hope that it was due to an asthma inhaler.


I remember a guy claiming that we owe Lesnar an apology :lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*

Brock is done as an MMA fighter. I don't think it'll hurt his WWE career much since WWE has always pushed juicers and their fans don't care.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar flagged by USADA - UPDATE 7/19 - Now he's tested postive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

Brock Lesnar as an act is dead. The appeal of him being a 'genetic freak' is dead.

Dude is seen as a straight up cheat (for now).


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Is Brock getting a free pass for the drug violation?*

How do you "suspend" someone who works once every three months? Go ahead and send him home, he won't give a shit. 

Please tell me...how is Roman Reigns NOT getting a free pass? He got to take a month off, he STILL has JBL sucking his dick every week on RAW, he has the WWE champion coming out telling the audience that they should forgive Roman or else they're assholes, he's not seeing any kind of de-push on television and still being heavily featured in the main event when he comes back. How is anything about that not a free pass?

Billy Gunn is a waste of space who got a behind the scenes job for seeing how much of HHH he can swallow. He got fired for competing in bodybuilding competitions without WWE's consent, if I remember correctly, not because he was banned from them for PEDs. But who cares either way, as it is Billy fucking Gunn. 

Brock Lesnar is the biggest draw in WWE, and gets paid 6 million dollars. He's not "getting a pass" for anything. Wrestling isn't UFC, they don't give a fuck that he's on roids.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar flagged by USADA - UPDATE 7/19 - Now he's tested postive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

Just reported he's tested postive for Clomiphene, he's finished in MMA and will have damaged his WWE career (then again, it may not)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar - UPDATE; Tests Positive for a second test on July 9th*



Randy Lahey said:


> Brock is done as an MMA fighter. I don't think it'll hurt his WWE career much since WWE has always pushed juicers and their fans don't care.


 People aren't going to look at him the same again, he let down a lot of fans who bought into the genetic freak crap and wanted to believe he was clean.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar flagged by USADA - UPDATE 7/19 - Now he's tested postive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

Oof.. Yep.. Done.... So long cheater..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Lesnar flagged by USADA - UPDATE 7/19 - Now he's tested postive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

WWE must be PISSED:lmao:lmao

Brock is an idiot for this. He's most likely been doing this the whole time with WWE and just never took a drug test. Plus he knows how the cycle work on how to evade drug tests anyway and didn't do his homework.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar flagged by USADA - UPDATE 7/19 - Now he's tested postive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

Brock is ruined and he is the only one to blame.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Lesnar flagged by USADA - UPDATE 7/19 - Now he's tested postive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*



Straw Hat said:


> Brock Lesnar as an act is dead. The appeal of him being a 'genetic freak' is dead.
> 
> Dude is seen as a straight up cheat (for now).


I think deep down everybody felt that there was more to this guy than just a naturally gifted/genetic freak. But it never being officially reported and him never being caught were essentially the building blocks of their hope that made them not believe it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar flagged by USADA - UPDATE 7/19 - Now he's tested postive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

Mark Hunt is probably about to explode about now :maury


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

Looks like Brock should own a orange farm

because he likes the juice


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

There is no way WWE CAN'T act upon this.. This makes their testing look like the joke we all know it was. All eyes will be on WWE now and they have a nice dance to do to come out smelling like a rose..


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

I'm so fucking happy. That's what you get for making a part-timer look like he owns the current roster one-handed WWE. Fuck you dearly.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

Holy shit


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar flagged by USADA - UPDATE 7/19 - Now he's tested postive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*



Headliner said:


> WWE must be PISSED:lmao:lmao


Pissed can't even be the word.. They threw money at a cross promotion with UFC and it backfired in the worst way possible.. All money was on Brock for both companies and he just sank the Titantic of cross promotion. :lol You couldn't have made this up


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar flagged by USADA - UPDATE 7/19 - Now he's tested postive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*



Straw Hat said:


> Brock Lesnar as an act is dead. The appeal of him being a 'genetic freak' is dead.
> 
> Dude is seen as a straight up cheat (for now).


I have to admit that I did believe Brock Lesnar was a "genetic freak". Not anymore. The cynical side of me thinks a majority of wrestlers are using. But he was just so adamant about being a "jacked white boy" and Lesnar has always been upfront. I think he also blasted Reigns and that other guy for using. And now this. 

Randy is probably going over now at Summerslam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*

If WWE's testing is so bad, which apparently it is, then how the hell did Reigns get caught?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*

Ugh. I just hope the rub doesn't go to Orton. Brock is definitely jobbing soon but I'd much rather it be to a guy that will potentially still be full time and depended on to draw 5 years from now. Don't waste that shit on Orton of all people. Popped or not, the objective should be to create new stars. After Brock lays down for Rollins/Ambrose/Wyatt/(I'll even take Roman)/Cass/Joe ect. then he go back to his ranch and bang Sable/shoot up all he wants. 


Just don't let these two years go to waste for Orton or Cena, the two men who could lose every match over the next year and would still be made men. If the only guys this company continues to put over are the ones who have been around for 15+ years, then they'll never create new stars. The streak should have went to Wyatt in the first place.


----------



## BadmanThickness (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*

Hmm.....calling Jones unprofessional for doing the exact same shit. Nice job Bork!


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*



ShowStopper said:


> If WWE's testing is so bad, which apparently it is, then how the hell did Reigns get caught?


Recreational use and full timer I think.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones)*

So much for this



> Lesnar was asked about Jones' withdrawal, and Lesnar noted that "it sucks for everybody and it is what it is."
> 
> Lesnar said that he felt bad for Cormier, and that he's really getting the short end of the stick out of this because of the time and effort that he put into training for the fight with Jones.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Brock :lol


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Lesnar is done. Feed him to Orton.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you are every thirsty just go to Brock's house

He has plenty of juice and enough gas to get you home


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*



ShowStopper said:


> If WWE's testing is so bad, which apparently it is, then how the hell did Reigns get caught?


I think what happened was that someone outside of WWE got hold of the info and was about to leak it, so they had no choice but to go public.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Orton's going over now, no doubt. Lesnar's damaged.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> If WWE's testing is so bad, which apparently it is, then how the hell did Reigns get caught?


My theroy is this: WWE let's guys use mild steroids like test,deca,anti estrogens as long as they get a "doctors" note. Which is easy I've had a script for deca before cuz my shoulder hurt u just need to call an anti aging clinic and some quack will write u a script without ever seeing you. UFC USED to allow this but stopped as of last year. No steroids of any kind even with doc note. 

It seems Brock didn't obviously fully understand ufcs new testing or he thought it would be out of system by test time. 

As for reigns he may have been on something harder or had an expired script but still drugs in his system. For example Kurt Angle failed a drug test because his script had expired. Not because he was using.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*



Dolorian said:


> I think what happened was that someone outside of WWE got hold of the info and was about to leak it, so they had no choice but to go public.


I agree with that. But I'm saying how did Reigns test positive in the first place since the WWE test is seemingly not all that stringent?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I called this in my earlier post that I bet he has taken drugs and here it is the proof. Brock is gonna be banned from UFC now and WWE is bound to suspend him


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*



ShowStopper said:


> I agree with that. But I'm saying how did Reigns test positive in the first place since the WWE test is seemingly not all that stringent?


I think a lot test positive. Then WWE runs to a Dr. for a script to flip the "positive" test into a "legal positive".. With Reigns.. The illegal positive got leaked before they could find a script..

At least that's the theory going around


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*



ShowStopper said:


> I agree with that. But I'm saying how did Reigns test positive in the first place since the WWE test is seemingly not all that stringent?


Probably got careless with his cycle or something. Austin mentioned in an interview that a few days before his suspension they were doing tests to the guys there while he was around.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Also... I don't think WWE is going to be able to get away with a 30 day suspension. Dude is part time and goes 30 days without showing up on a regular basis. A 30 day suspension would be nothing but a dog and pony show and everyone will call them out on it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CretinHop138 said:


> Orton's going over now, no doubt. Lesnar's damaged.


If its even still Lesnar/Orton at Summerslam at this point it could be up in the air


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I take it that's banned by WWE? :hmm:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> If its even still Lesnar/Orton at Summerslam at this point it could be up in the air


 Think he goes over Orton at SS then gives the rub to Roman at Mania and is released. He's damaged goods.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:jose

Well that's his fight career over. I expect him to still be in WWE for the forseeable future tho tbh, but he may well get a longer suspension than Reigns meaning he misses Summerslam.

Fuck sake.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shame Brock, Shame!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*



Lothario said:


> Ugh. I just hope the rub doesn't go to Orton. Brock is definitely jobbing soon but I'd much rather it be to a guy that will potentially still be full time and depended on to draw 5 years from now. Don't waste that shit on Orton of all people. Popped or not, the objective should be to create new stars. After Brock lays down for Rollins/Ambrose/Wyatt/(I'll even take Roman)/Cass/Joe ect. then he go back to his ranch and bang Sable/shoot up all he wants.
> 
> 
> Just don't let these two years go to waste for Orton or Cena, the two men who could lose every match over the next year and would still be made men. If the only guys this company continues to put over are the ones who have been around for 15+ years, then they'll never create new stars. The streak should have went to Wyatt in the first place.


Ambrose/Brock is bothering me all over again now. Dean could've gotten the rub (or what's left of it). Dean didn't have to win but that "feud" was so lopsided. It all seems so rather pointless now. 

Maybe Rollins can get his chance to say "Merry Christmas" to Brock. 

I'd love Styles/Lesnar but Styles doesn't really need the rub. But I wouldn't be upset if he were booked to win.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Also... I don't think WWE is going to be able to get away with a 30 day suspension. Dude is part time and goes 30 days without showing up on a regular basis. A 30 day suspension would be nothing but a dog and pony show and everyone will call them out on it.


 Make Brock work 30 days :lol (saw the comment on reddit)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Straw Hat said:


> Make Brock work 30 days :lol (saw the comment on reddit)


That's actually really fucking funny.. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Well that's his fight career over. I expect him to still be in WWE for the forseeable future tho tbh, but he may well get a longer suspension than Reigns meaning he misses Summerslam.
> 
> Fuck sake.


Yeah I am really getting the feeling that the SummerSlam match won't be taking place. They'll likely go with Jericho vs Orton, kickstarting their feud during the Highlight Reel at Battleground and they'll make something else the main event.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

If this means no more Suplex City, then thank fuck.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder if the fans will call out Brock e.g. Steroid city chants.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Make Brock work 30 days :lol (saw the comment on reddit)


:heyman6

Even i had to smirk at that one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755522478756073472
Meltzer retweeted this guys' tweet.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I only found out what estrogen blockers were by listening to chael sonnen talk about them last week, and judging by what he was saying to Rogan Brock has definitely been on steroids recently. People use them to restart their testosterone cycle quicker I understand but I'm not certain on that. Brock probably doesn't care though, he's had his huge pay day and the UFC hit him up because they needed his star power on the UFC 200 card. He should just admit it and say look they called me offering me millions of Canadian dollars for a one off fight and in return UFC got over a million PPV buys so mission accomplished for both parties.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

WWE could always cut his pay as punishment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock said:


> :heyman6
> 
> Even i had to smirk at that one.


Time for me to change your username. :serious:


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

STEROID CITY, BITCH.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like it is becoming official..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755536389840646144


----------



## inzenity (Sep 1, 2014)

tboneangle said:


> It seems Brock didn't obviously fully understand ufcs new testing or he thought it would be out of system by test time.


Yup, still can't believe it,...
that brock was so stupid to get caught.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Time for me to change your username. :serious:


Had one lined up even before all this shit. Might well be time for a change cos this has really pissed me off.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock needs to man up and admit it. 

Denying it is only going to make him look worse.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Vince's reactions right about now :vincecry :Vince2 :Out

:maury


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Brock and Roman should form a tag-team called Roid Rage. They'll do vignettes showing them injecting each other back in the dressing room.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The 'funny' thing is, if Brock doesn't get the itch to back to the UFC, none of this ever happens. Should've just stayed 'hidden' in WWE..


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Unorthodox said:


> the UFC hit him up because they needed his star power on the UFC 200 card


No. Brock called up Dana White and said he wanted to be in UFC 200.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

R.I.P. the Legacy of Brock

Can't lie. This makes me very disappointed. As a legit combat athlete trying to get ahead of the competition using drugs is unacceptable. Fuck.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Where are the photoshopped needle memes? Someone post them NOW!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I love that this company is cursed. They're like...TNA from back in the day, but TNA had the excuse that they were always #2 and run by a people who were incompetent (Russo) or oblivious (Dixie). Not much of an excuse, but some slack was cut. Like the whole Pacman Jones incident, or Jeff Hardy's drug trial, etc. They just couldn't catch a break, and common sense would dictate that maybe going in said direction was a bad idea. You know, reasonable foreseeability and all that. What's WWE's excuse? They ridicule their competition and walk around like they're god's gift to wrestling because they won a ratings war 15 years ago. They are so fucking arrogant, and yet run by apparently total imbeciles. They push Roman Reigns to the moon, and he violates the drug policy. They organize this whole interpromotional deal with UFC to allow Brock to fight at UFC 200, hoping that it'll convince UFC to let Ronda come in to work a match at some point, and even go as far as to say that Brock Lesnar is the greatest combat athlete in American history...and it turns out he was doping, making them look like the dumbest fucking idiots on the planet.


I love it. This is proof, to me, that there is a god. Nobody else could put this company in their place so beautifully.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I am really getting the feeling that the SummerSlam match won't be taking place. They'll likely go with Jericho vs Orton, kickstarting their feud during the Highlight Reel at Battleground and they'll make something else the main event.


This is all so messed up. At least Reigns had the decency to fess up. I was tempted to believe that maybe Brock took something by accident. I'm not the biggest Brock fan but he was always authentic until all this. I respected him for being 100% in his ways. 

I'm not excited about Brock/Orton possibly being changed to Jericho/Orton. Jericho is so entertaining as a heel. I don't want him to become a face for a heel Orton. With that said, a face Orton has never done much for me. Unless it's heel vs. heel, I can't see myself being that into it. We'll see how this all turns out.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

DWils said:


> No. Brock called up Dana White and said he wanted to be in UFC 200.


Wait, so no one even asked his ass to do shit and he went and asked Dana to come back and exposed himself by choice???

Brock Lesnar is Selena Gomez confirmed!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

If I found out Floyd Mayweather or Usain Bolt used drugs I'd probably give up on sport altogether.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Iapetus said:


> Wait, so no one even asked his ass to do shit and he went and asked Dana to come back and exposed himself by choice???
> 
> *Brock Lesnar is Selena Gonez* confirmed!


 Don't get the comparison?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock is so fucked and so is Summerslam, imo.




According to sources, Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene, the same anti-estrogen blocker Jon Jones tested positive for.

— Brett Okamoto (@bokamotoESPN) July 19, 2016


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Empress said:


> This is all so messed up. At least Reigns had the decency to fess up. I was tempted to believe that maybe Brock took something by accident. I'm not the biggest Brock fan but he was always authentic until all this. I respected him for being 100% in his ways.
> 
> I'm not excited about Brock/Orton possibly being changed to Jericho/Orton. Jericho is so entertaining as a heel. I don't want him to become a face for a heel Orton. With that said, a face Orton has never done much for me. Unless it's heel vs. heel, I can't see myself being that into it. We'll see how this all turns out.


First time I'm hearing of Jericho/Orton. Fucking hell that stinks.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

WWE's credibility has always been shit but now it can be seen as shit world wide. 

Thank you Brock.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Arch of Mia Malkova said:


> First time I'm hearing of Jericho/Orton. Fucking hell that stinks.


If Brock is out (depending on if WWE suspends him), I think WWE will use Sunday's PPV to start a feud. It's no buys for me too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> The 'funny' thing is, if Brock doesn't get the itch to back to the UFC, none of this ever happens. Should've just stayed 'hidden' in WWE..


This is such a mess. Brock's rep is tainted forever now, he'll get shit on like crazy if he ever steps back in to the ring again. 

WWE must be absolutely pissed.

This is the guy that broke the streak.
They just got major promotion for Summerslam at UFC and a block-buster match lined up in Orton/Lesnar. Which very much could be cancelled now. 
They've got him on the cover of WWE 2K17.

Jesus. This is even worse than Reigns.

:maisie3


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They might as well fuck around and put Goldberg on the cover of the new game instead


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

He failed both an out of and an in competition test, then? So disappointed in all of this. I'm not even sure if we will see him compete anywhere at this stage, and as a fan that's sad, but if he knew what he was taking then it's difficult for any fan to feel sympathy tbh, i'd rather he had just pulled out the fight if he still needed to do this.

I get that a lot of people don't like him and are obviously revelling in the news, but it is sad that the career of Brock Lesnar could well end this way, even if it doesn't, it just won't feel the same even for me.

It was all great last week now it's just a massive urgh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This is such a mess. Brock's rep is tainted forever now, he'll get shit on like crazy if he ever steps back in to the ring again.
> 
> WWE must be absolutely pissed.
> 
> ...


WWE deserve it for putting a part timer on the cover of WWE2k17 and for beating the streak.
Glad it came back to bite them in the ass.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I am really getting the feeling that the SummerSlam match won't be taking place. They'll likely go with Jericho vs Orton, kickstarting their feud during the Highlight Reel at Battleground and they'll make something else the main event.


I'm thinking the same thing will happen as well.

They'll most likely keep Brock off TV for the rest of the year and they'll bring him back for the road to RTWM to like Straw Hat said put Reigns over then ended up getting released afterwards.

They can't keep him on and they know it.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

So my next question is.. Did WWE know? Why they did not suspend him like they did with Reigns?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brock said:


> He failed both an out of and an in competition test, then? So disappointed in all of this. I'm not even sure if we will see him compete anywhere at this stage, and as a fan that's sad, but if he knew what he was taking then it's difficult for any fan to feel sympathy tbh, i'd rather he had just pulled out the fight if he still needed to do this.
> 
> I get that a lot of people don't like him and are obviously revelling in the news, but it is sad that the career of Brock Lesnar could well end this way, even if it doesn't, it just won't feel the same even for me.
> 
> It was all great last week now it's just a massive urgh.


I enjoyed Brock a lot, I got excited whenever he showed up. It's a shame, there's no coming back from this. I'm very disappointed/gutted about this news. Especially when it looked like we were finally going to get the match I and others have been waiting for to happen for years.

:trips7


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

LordKain said:


> I'm thinking the same thing will happen as well.
> 
> They'll most likely keep Brock off TV for the rest of the year and they'll bring him back for the road to RTWM to like Straw Hat said put Reigns over then ended up getting released afterwards.
> 
> They can't keep him on and they know it.


One cheater putting over another cheater at their biggest show. 

That'll put butts in seats. 

Yea not gonna happen. This breaking news is not the same as Reigns story. People actually care about Brock. WWE will react accordingly assuming if they are not too far up their asses.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The_Jiz said:


> assuming if they are not too far up their asses.


That's a 50/50 chance.. WWE needs to drop a hammer they've never dropped before to come out of this looking good... 30 days won't cut it. 60 days won't cut it.

In order to come out of this looking like they take any of this shit seriously.. Release him..


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock said:


> He failed both an out of and an in competition test, then? So disappointed in all of this. I'm not even sure if we will see him compete anywhere at this stage, and as a fan that's sad, but if he knew what he was taking then it's difficult for any fan to feel sympathy tbh, i'd rather he had just pulled out the fight if he still needed to do this.
> 
> I get that a lot of people don't like him and are obviously revelling in the news, but it is sad that the career of Brock Lesnar could well end this way, even if it doesn't, it just won't feel the same even for me.
> 
> It was all great last week now it's just a massive urgh.


It really does suck royally. 

That said, I really don't think Brock will give a fuck if he comes back and the crowd starts Chanting Steroid-City or something. Brock would just fucking ignore it. 

He's said it from day one : He's all about the money. 

And this latest debacle does nothing to dispel that.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Don't get the comparison?


Yesterday Selena Gomez got her image tainted and got dragged left and right all over the internet for belittling #BlackLivesMatter in a fit of rage due to her defending Taytan Swift when nobody asked her ass anything. 

Taytan got exposed by Kim K. She couldn't help that. Selena Gomez exposed herself with no one else involved because she jumped into the party when no one invited her.

That's why Brock is Selena.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I think this is officially the end of Brock Lesnar as we know it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

LordKain said:


> I'm thinking the same thing will happen as well.
> 
> They'll most likely keep Brock off TV for the rest of the year and they'll bring him back for the road to RTWM to like Straw Hat said put Reigns over then ended up getting released afterwards.
> 
> They can't keep him on and they know it.


Reigns doesn't need the rub so I hope they don't do that. Let Bray Wyatt or Rollins get that and I'll be satisfied.

I never thought this would be happening. Crazy.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*



ShowStopper said:


> If WWE's testing is so bad, which apparently it is, then how the hell did Reigns get caught?


Your post reminded me of something I recall reading over a year ago. WWE dispelled a rumor in the previous year that Roman failed a drug test: http://www.givemesport.com/549448-wwe-officials-respond-to-worrying-roman-reigns-drug-test-rumor

It's really making me wonder, given all that has transpired since June, whether that old rumor dispel was legitimate or a spin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

LordKain said:


> I'm thinking the same thing will happen as well.
> 
> They'll most likely keep Brock off TV for the rest of the year and they'll bring him back for the road to RTWM to like Straw Hat said put Reigns over then ended up getting released afterwards.
> 
> They can't keep him on and they know it.


Yeah, I don't mind Reigns getting it but feel that a face Rollins would be a better choice and someone the crowd would really accept getting the win.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> One cheater putting over another cheater at their biggest show.
> 
> That'll put butts in seats.
> 
> Yea not gonna happen. This breaking news is not the same as Reigns story. People actually care about Brock. WWE will react accordingly assuming if they are not too far up their asses.


Well it'll either be Reigns or whoever the next guy is that Vince has a man crush on.



God Movement said:


> Reigns doesn't need the rub so I hope they don't do that. Let Bray Wyatt or Rollins get that and I'll be satisfied.
> 
> I never thought this would be happening. Crazy.


I'd settle for either Bray Wyatt or Cesaro myself.

Rollins doesn't need it.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Mark Hunt is furious - "cheating f**king scumbag", will quit UFC if he doesn't get his money.

http://www.thescore.com/mma/news/1061955-mark-hunt-calls-lesnar-camp-cheating-scum


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755526000151187456


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> This is all so messed up. At least Reigns had the decency to fess up. I was tempted to believe that maybe Brock took something by accident. I'm not the biggest Brock fan but he was always authentic until all this. I respected him for being 100% in his ways.
> 
> I'm not excited about Brock/Orton possibly being changed to Jericho/Orton. Jericho is so entertaining as a heel. I don't want him to become a face for a heel Orton. With that said, a face Orton has never done much for me. Unless it's heel vs. heel, I can't see myself being that into it. We'll see how this all turns out.


I get what you mean. Jericho vs Orton is obviously not on the same caliber and their dynamic is less obvious whereas with Brock, Orton would have been the heel. Let's see how things play out moving forward.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> I called this in my earlier post that I bet he has taken drugs and here it is the proof. Brock is gonna be banned from UFC now and WWE is bound to suspend him



Are you saying that water is wet? Everyone knew Lesnar took something. What makes you more special than anyone else ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> So my next question is.. Did WWE know? Why they did not suspend him like they did with Reigns?


Of course they knew. Its also why they pulled him from tonight, because they knew this was coming down today. If they suspend him today or tomorrow he will still make SS


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

LOL there goes the SS match down the drain and pretty sure Jericho VS Orton happens and I'd be laughing my ass off because of this. Why do people use this again? Is this to bulk up or what? Lesnar put himself in a situation that makes Reigns situation easier. I wonder if WWE will suspend/release him because he got tested positive for a drug. Seems like he'll be gone from TV for a long time


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's getting worse as days go by. Really disappointed by Lesnar. Surely the result will get overturned soon. Two failed drug tests is a huge problem. I will imagine WWE will need to take him off Summerslam. As others have said, his legacy has been hit because of this.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Of course they knew. Its also why they pulled him from tonight, because they knew this was coming down today. If they suspend him today or tomorrow he will still make SS


As Vince said in his promo last week "it's only a crime if you get caught".

He's probably pissed that Lesner got caught, not that he was using.

He'll be back at Summerslam when this all blows over. WWE invested too much in Brock to release/job him out to trash like Orton.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

And just for the record, I'm not at all happy or celebrating that Brock got popped. I know what it's like to have a fave get popped and I feel for Brock's fans as well as for Mark Hunt. 

I'm just here for Brock getting the same merciless fan treatment that was dished out exactly 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, this sucks. Never a Lesnar fan, but WWE put him over the entire roster. A huge amount of his appeal with fans was that he was "a legit beast," now that's kind of out the window. I don't think it will matter much who goes over him, it probably won't mean as much going forward. I'm sure he'll stay around, and on top, but some of the mystique is gonna be gone after this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What makes this even worse.. It isn't pot, or some dumb bullshit. It's more than likely steroid use.. And WWE has been for ever trying to shake the image of all its employees being roid monkeys.. From the 80s roid scandal, to Benoit murdering his family. :lol WWE is so fucked one of its employees (their biggest fucking star) currently under contract was most likely flagged as a steroid user.

You couldn't have painted a worse picture for WWE to deal with


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

I looked up to Brock Lesnar. Frankly, I don't believe in anything anymore and I'm going to law school.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

​


CretinHop138 said:


> Mark Hunt is furious - "cheating f**king scumbag", will quit UFC if he doesn't get his money.
> 
> http://www.thescore.com/mma/news/1061955-mark-hunt-calls-lesnar-camp-cheating-scum
> 
> ...


Fuck Mark Hunt he's been bitching all week long. Like seriously dude, stop bitching. You're going to get your money shut fuck up already. Damn he keeps looking more like a bitter fucking loser everytime he runs his fucking mouth. 

He's like the type of people who will remind you his ex wife did him dirty 25 years ago.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

From Death Valley said:


> ​
> Fuck Mark Hunt he's been bitching all week long. Like seriously dude, stop bitching. You're going to get your money shut fuck up already. Damn he keeps looking more like a bitter fucking loser everytime he runs his fucking mouth.
> 
> He's like the type of people who will remind you his ex wife did him dirty 25 years ago.


He's got a very strong case now especially with the Nevada comission and plus it was in competition.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Time to overturn the broken streak!

BOOK IT VINCE!!*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Straw Hat said:


> I wonder if the fans will call out Brock e.g. Steroid city chants.


How about Supplement City!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

mgman said:


> How about Supplement City!


*If you came up with that, bravo!*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

mgman said:


> How about Supplement City!


Estrogen Avenue


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

mgman said:


> How about Supplement City!


Bitch Tits Boulevard. (anti-estrogen etc)


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Hunt has been insulting Lesnar for being in drugs even before the fight, so don't expect him to shut up now. :lol


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

CretinHop138 said:


> He's got a very strong case now especially with the Nevada comission and plus it was in competition.


I know he does I feel bad for him too and quite frankly he was screwed by Lesnar. But damn he just continue to whine moan and cry. He knows he's going to get his money so why he's still on the same topic?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

just1988 said:


> *If you came up with that, bravo!*


I did, but it wouldn't surprise me if someone already came up with it before me that I don't know about.



CretinHop138 said:


> Bitch Tits Boulevard. (anti-estrogen etc)


Bitch Tits Boulevard, bitch!

Alright, maybe I'm poking too much at the situation


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> I think this is officially the end of Brock Lesnar as we know it.


Agreed.

And sadly, for me, it might be the last time I watch WWE. Brock was the only reason I watched at all. 

I said it from the day he returned that the moment he finally leaves for good, I'll be leaving to watch UFC 24/7. 

I know nobody will give a fuck naturally. I'm just a fucking poster on a Wrestling board. 

Whatever, though. This whole thing sucks donkey dong and everyone ends up looking bad :

The UFC

The WWE

Brock

The fans who rooted for Brock



Did I mention this fucking sucks? fpalm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm a huge Brock fan and it's upsetting that this likely derails/ends his UFC career but I would be shocked if he doesn't still wrestle and go over at SS. Hell he might even go to WWE full time till he retires now. 

And maybe I'm speaking for myself but I'm not moved one way or another by a wrestler being on performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*



Lothario said:


> Ugh. I just hope the rub doesn't go to Orton. Brock is definitely jobbing soon but I'd much rather it be to a guy that will potentially still be full time and depended on to draw 5 years from now. Don't waste that shit on Orton of all people. Popped or not, the objective should be to create new stars. After Brock lays down for Rollins/Ambrose/Wyatt/(I'll even take Roman)/Cass/Joe ect. then he go back to his ranch and bang Sable/shoot up all he wants.
> 
> 
> Just don't let these two years go to waste for Orton or Cena, the two men who could lose every match over the next year and would still be made men. If the only guys this company continues to put over are the ones who have been around for 15+ years, then they'll never create new stars. The streak should have went to Wyatt in the first place.


That should've been their objective from the start instead of having Brock own the roster. I'm glad this bit them in the ass. Hope we no longer have to hear Heyman run his mouth about how great his client is now.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed test on the day of UFC 200*



Ichigo87 said:


> That should've been their objective from the start instead of having Brock own the roster. I'm glad this bit them in the ass. Hope we no longer have to hear Heyman run his mouth about how great his client is now.


Imagine if Brock managed to get away with it and pass all his tests....

We would've never heard the end of it from Paul.


I'm thinking that Paul himself leaves the WWE since the only reason he's here is because of Brock.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And sadly, for me, it might be the last time I watch WWE. Brock was the only reason I watched at all.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight, you watched WWE for a man that had predictable booking and was only around 4 times a year...?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @Brock. Lesnar is a fucking cheat, he almost got away with it too. Put him on the cover of the new game and book him like a god, now he looks like a total piece of shit. Taking PEDs in the WWE :shrug but taking shit in the UFC which is legit :Out.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Iron Man said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao @Brock. Lesnar is a fucking cheat, he almost got away with it too. Put him on the cover of the new game and book him like a god, now he looks like a total piece of shit. Taking PEDs in the WWE :shrug but taking shit in the UFC which is legit :Out.












I forgot he's on the cover of the game!
:shitstorm


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

This just goes to prove that the Wellness Policy is a JOKE. The USADA showed that. 

Unleash the USADA in the WWE and NXT, they will both be dead and buried within 2 years.




Ichigo87 said:


> Let me get this straight, you watched WWE for a man that had predictable booking and was only around 4 times a year...?


Yes. Why? Because he entertains me.

Is that fucking wrong? Jesus...

We all have our own reasons for watching the WWE. 


I was hardly ever watching the WWE before Brock came back. It was UFC full-time then. But when he did come back, I watched again. 

What the fuck is your problem, Ichigo?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> It really does suck royally.
> 
> That said, I really don't think Brock will give a fuck if he comes back and the crowd starts Chanting Steroid-City or something. Brock would just fucking ignore it.
> 
> ...


Dude was about to cry at the WMXX chants. He cares about what others think of him.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Dude was about to cry at the WMXX chants. He cares about what others think of him.


Did he? I don't recall seeing him ever about to cry like you said.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Personally I'm still a fan of the guy. I could care less about the UFC and as far as the WWE goes, him and Heyman are still the best thing today by miles. The WWE are still going to use him, it would be foolish not to.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Welp, Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns - Stairway to Steroids match live on Raw.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Iron Man Yeah you need to update your tagging system.

-----------------------------

Anyway, up until now I've been using the adage 'Ignorance is bliss' with Lesnar but with this coming out into the open its just bought it on home tbh and just made me feel disappointed. I wish he never took the bloody fight then at least it would still only be Chinese whispers instead of all this being out there for everyone to see. Saying that, i wish he didn't take anything, ever tbh.

IF Lesnar returns to WWE, will I still watch him? Yes, I will, but I won't lie, ill still be thinking of this when he first appears. This affecting his WWE career is the most disappointing thing for me, him not having another UFC fight is not too important to me, I just rather this not happen because of the big fucking mark it puts on his career and his last fight in particular, which was the dawn of a new light last fucking week.

Surely he must have known of the big chance he was taking when he used what he did, esp with USADA cracking down so much.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

All i can say related to WWE about this fuckery is:
1. They knew Roman fucked up with something and STILL let him drop the title before announcing (they were about not to)
2. Bork got caught with them goods by the highest power in USADA, one must just wonder if he ever even did piss in the WWE cup.
3. The abovementioned facts can only make you wonder if the "career ending injury" in Daniel Bryan is THAT dangerous. I mean there are people 30+ years on the road and in the biz who have to have died of injuries at least 15 times until now.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> This just goes to prove that the Wellness Policy is a JOKE. The USADA showed that.
> 
> Unleash the USADA in the WWE and NXT, they will both be dead and buried within 2 years.
> 
> ...


So if the USADA proved WWE's wellness policy is a joke, then lol what did Roman get suspended for?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If we get Jericho/Orton instead of Lesnar/Orton I'm selling my ticket. Not paying for that shit. Unless...they give us HHH/Rollins as replacement in which case :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:. 

Lord Paul having to save this company once again. The one true King. 

:bosstrips


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> From the WWE and the fans, yeah pretty much.
> 
> Haven't you realized by now most wrestling fans are fucking idiots? Even the so called "Smarks" ( Ex: RAW Post-Mania crowd).
> Let's go cheer a guy who doesn't give a shit about you, about fans, is only there for the money who works a stupid squash match everytime, and as hard as 1/100th of any low-card guy, and makes 80 times more money...at Least.


I never understood the love Lesnar got on this site. They crap on Cena and Reigns for being Superman but love and even encourages when Lesnar does it. The guy does 2 moves in the ring and buries everyone he's in the ring with, can't even bother to sell their moves.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> This just goes to prove that the Wellness Policy is a JOKE. The USADA showed that.
> 
> Unleash the USADA in the WWE and NXT, they will both be dead and buried within 2 years.
> 
> ...


Hey hey calm down, no need to get hostile. I just really dislike Lesnar and the hypocrisy from SOME of his fans. Most posters here want new stars to be made but cream themselves whenever Lesnar gets another win he didn't need.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

When you realize you're going over,


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

This explains his high pitch voice when he gets excited.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NitroMark said:


> When you realize you're going over,


I'd be shocked if he didn't go over as "punishment" to Brock(not like he gives two fucks)....


I'd rather Seth Rolling go over him.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Just fucking great. Kiss that push goodbye, Bitch Lesnar. You ruined your name.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Ichigo87 said:


> I never understood the love Lesnar got on this site. They crap on Cena and Reigns for being Superman but love and even encourages when Lesnar does it. The guy does 2 moves in the ring and buries everyone he's in the ring with, can't even bother to sell their moves.


Even on SD. That crowd be like, "Yeah let's boo Reigns cause fuck him, but nevermind the guy who doesn't care about the business, failed 2 drug tests in the sport he does care about, criticized others who failed, acted like he was innocent, then got exposed and still hasn't fessed up. He's cool!"

I cannot.fpalm


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Yes. Why? Because he entertains me.
> 
> Is that fucking wrong? Jesus...
> 
> ...


I don't understand how he can hate Lesnar, yet spend so much time making comments about him. Lesnar is pretty much all he talks about. And he has the nerve to say Lesnar fans are obsessed with Lesnar.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I doubt WWE acknowledges any of this ordeal. Lesnar will just mosey on over to SS and "conquer" RKO, go on hiatus and return for another squash at Survivor Series. I know they won't hold his ass accountable for a failed test out of their jurisdiction because they have too much to lose. It's not right, but it's how they will handle it. And yes, their wellness policy is a joke and this helps prove it...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Had the greatest setup in the history of sports entertainment and maybe sports in general making both UFC and WWE his bitch.

All he had to do was NOT screw up :lmao

Wish I can say I feel bad for him, but then I remember Raw without a champion for 3 months because he couldn't grace us with his presence even once.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Did not see the draft, so I don't know if anything happened with Lesnar there or not (also avoiding reading this thread for that reason).

However, if I were Vince, I'd go full on with Lesnar/Orton.

Americans love second chances. That redemption story he wanted to go to Roman should go to Brock, since people actually liked Brock.

This situation does damage him a lot. However, I don't feel the right answer is treating him as damaged goods. If they wait and hold him out, it's gonna be even more awkward, because everyone knows there's a big elephant in the room.

I'd have him do a taped piece about how the pressures and expectations of being Brock Lesnar got to him. Of course most of us know this is bullshit and he's been roided up for half his life, but this is kayfabe, so it shouldn't matter as long as they sell this right. Don't go overboard with the sappiness, just make it a plain-spoken thing.

Let Heyman really sell this, and have Brock talk about how he realizes that he's always been a winner, a competitive as hell athlete, someone who really does want to rip peoples' bones off, so he doesn't need that shit. "Now more than ever I have to prove that I really am The Beast."

Show clips of him working out & play up how hard he wants to prove himself to everyone & get back to the Brock he was before all of the pressure.

Then have Orton vs. Brock at Summerslam, and this time let Orton unexpectedly dominate. Orton MUST be super aggressive for this to work. Suddenly Brock is in a much more sympathetic position, which aligns with how vulnerable he is career-wise right now. 

Brock rallies up, fights back, and the Suplex city shit starts.

I feel very positive that this will suck the crowd in, because I've seen crowds turn on a dime. People WANTED to see Brock, so I feel that they just need the excuse & the performance to latch back on to rooting for him.

If this build & match are booked correctly, that could be the catalyst for that.

If it doesn't work, and the crowd doesn't respond accordingly, then you can hold him out.

Either way, suspend him for the 30 days after he appears before the Nevada commission, which should be after Summerslam. Or suspend him right now so he makes Summerslam.

They've invested way too much into him & he still has a year and a half on his contract. No need to give up before actually trying something that makes sense to try to repair him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Playing devil's advocate here, but is an anti-estrogen blocker really that much of a PED?
I mean, do you actually think that makes that much of a difference in an athlete's performance? 
There's no way to be sure I know, but I still think Brock beats up on Hunt with or without this blocker.

Oh and even though it's a blocker, just having the name Brock Lesnar attached to the word estrogen...I sense the jokes will not stop. 
Like the one I'm about to make (apologies ahead of time to this athlete)...

Here's Brock when he's not on the blocker. 









Boy, am I glad I'm making this joke from behind the safety of my computer screen. :lol

Sorry, what am I thinking, that picture above is clearly Jack Swagger not on the blocker...not that he takes blockers...

No, here is the real photo of Brock not on the blockers.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Playing devil's advocate here, but is an anti-estrogen blocker really that much of a PED?


Because they are used in PED cycle use


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

im more shocked that a guy Lesnars size would even use clomid lmao...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> If we get Jericho/Orton instead of Lesnar/Orton I'm selling my ticket. Not paying for that shit. Unless...they give us HHH/Rollins as replacement in which case :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:.
> 
> Lord Paul having to save this company once again. The one true King.
> 
> :bosstrips


I'll be going to Summerslam too. I wouldn't care if Brock was off the show but I'm going with my cousin who is an actual casual fan so he'd probably be pissed.

Would love for Trips/Seth to happen but Seth has been killing Reigns so I see that happening instead.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Playing devil's advocate here, but is an anti-estrogen blocker really that much of a PED?
> I mean, do you actually think that makes that much of a difference in an athlete's performance?
> There's no way to be sure I know, but I still think Brock beats up on Hunt with or without this blocker.




http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16422830

http://list.wada-ama.org/prohibited-all-times/prohibited-substances/

Prohibited all times, included in hormone and metabolic modulators. Its a negative feedback, on the hypothalamus hypophysis gonadal axis.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone here actually know what Clomid is? if so youll see how retarded this failure is. 


Sure if he failed an actual steroid test or something it would be bad. but Clomid is a drug for females fpalm


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

itsmadness said:


> Does anyone here actually know what Clomid is? if so youll see how retarded this failure is.
> 
> 
> Sure if he failed an actual steroid test or something it would be bad. but Clomid is a drug for females fpalm


Its not for females, its used more in females, but its used in men too when they have Hypogonadism problems, your facepalm is not required


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ nope. But a facepalm for his post is required for not doing the research. :lol


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

That stuff is linked to more serious steroids. It's not just something an athlete would take by itself. It's coupled with other things.

He's masking. Steroids for sure. Vince knows it and doesn't care hence why they had him in the draft. Nothings changed.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

kimino said:


> your facepalm is not required


:heston

brock is so over this wont matter


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

If people are wondering, this drug brings testosterone levels into normal ranges after using steroids. It's a common part of what is known as post cycle therapy (PCT).


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Iapetus said:


> Even on SD. That crowd be like, "Yeah let's boo Reigns cause fuck him, but nevermind the guy who doesn't care about the business, failed 2 drug tests in the sport he does care about, criticized others who failed, acted like he was innocent, then got exposed and still hasn't fessed up. He's cool!"
> 
> I cannot.fpalm


Pretty much, which is why I truly believe most wrestling fans are idiots. Ever RAW post-Mania that cheered for Vince McMahon like crazy, yet boo Reigns and other performers HE PUSHES, and bury guys that HE WANTS FOR NO REASON. WWE Crowds are retarded, once I see them giving Vince the middle finger I could change my opinion.
I was happy with the Chicago crowd crowd chanting CM PUNK at him, which pissed him off, however they did pop for him when he first showed up, reflex or not, it's retarded , he's the real life villain in the WWE, not Reigns. 

Also, let's not forget, the crowd loves Lesnar and his no selling, and Lesnar no sells the shit out of everyone, but when it's done to him Cena post- ER 2012, or a rookie green Strowman doesn't sell, he either complains or stiffs them. What an ass.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> I'd be shocked if he didn't go over as "punishment" to Brock(not like he gives two fucks)....
> 
> 
> I'd rather Seth Rolling go over him.


I wouldn't mind it being Orton. He has enough cachet that a win over Brock would look great for him, he'd lose again to one of the younger guys, and that would be a bigger fucking deal than it would be otherwise. 

I'm wondering what strategy WWE will use to get the most value out of Brock because of this. It's interesting to me that Orton, their biggest star known for failing drug tests, is the one facing Lesnar, as of now. 

With the booking of this match and the suspension of Reigns, conspiracy theories that say WWE was well out ahead of this violation have about 5% more credence with me as a result.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

BrokedownChevy said:


> That stuff is linked to more serious steroids. It's not just something an athlete would take by itself. It's coupled with other things.
> 
> He's masking. Steroids for sure. Vince knows it and doesn't care hence why they had him in the draft. Nothings changed.


Basically this.

Anabolic steroids imitate the effect of the testosterone in the body, when there is a certain quantity of testosterone or in this case an anabolic steroid there is a negative feedback on the hypothalamus hypophysis gonadal axis, the steroids induce the hypophysis to stop producing Human chorionic gonadotropin and LH (this one is the one in charge of stimulating the Leydig cells, the ones that produce testosterone in the testicles) resulting in a low endogen testosterone on blood tests, clomipehn basically covers the results of testosterone.

Dont know a lot about anabolics and the whole PED deal, so who knows if Lesnar used the clomiphen to have more testosterone, or its masking the steroids (would add other PED that we dont know yet because of the half-life of those substances).


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

HiddenFlaw said:


> :heston
> 
> brock is so over this wont matter


Not sure what you mean, i was talking about medicine, dont really care if WWE suspend or not Lesnar, its a fake sport anyway, dont know why it would matter.


----------



## JerrysNotHere (Jul 23, 2014)

HAHAHAHA.. He's a white boy and he's jacked. Get over it! WOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheat cheat cheat. Makes it all sweeter when an a&&hole ends up eating his own words. TOO SWEET!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

At this point I really don't give a shit if Lesnar just fucks right off. He's not nearly as over as he was when he first returned, he doesn't do fuck all unless it's a PPV, and he still hasn't put anyone over.

Just have him put over Rollins or Balor or something and get him the fuck out of here.

It's just a damn shame that Undertaker had to sacrifice The Streak to this jacked up piece of shit.

Rant over/


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

kimino said:


> Its not for females, its used more in females, but its used in men too when they have Hypogonadism problems, your facepalm is not required


That's not the point the point is clomid is no where near a steroid but morons that know nothing about bodybuilding drugs or anything will think clomid is a steroid. Even though clomid is obviously used for post steroid use atleast lesnar didnt fail for actual steroids.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

kimino said:


> BrokedownChevy said:
> 
> 
> > That stuff is linked to more serious steroids. It's not just something an athlete would take by itself. It's coupled with other things.
> ...


I'm not saying he used the drug to mask. I'm saying he definitely is masking steroids using techniques known to people in that world and this drug he tested positive for is used at the end of a steroid cycle. There's a more serious problem here. Bodybuilders only use this drug because of side effects from steroids. The body needs to rest after a certain amount of time from prolonged heavy testosterone production. You can't just keep taking roids forever and continue to get results. Over time the drugs aren't as effective as the bodies receptors become saturated by these chemicals so use must be discontinued, but once the steroids are no longer introduced the body shows that normal hormone production has long been way out of wack. This is where Lesnars drug comes into play. It levels out testosterone levels to reduce the recovery period until things get back to normal. Then, it's right back on the steroid cycle. 

This guy is a walking chemical stew. You wouldn't believe how many different things bodybuilders take at once. It's kind of scary and it's no wonder why steroid users have their lifespans significantly shortened. We're talking a combination of steroids, masking agents, and recovery drugs. This is in tandem with an excess of legal supplements. The poor kidneys take such a beating. 

Brock was quoted as saying we'll get to the bottom of this. We certainly have Brock and you're a cheater. Glad you can support the path to your exposure as a faux athlete.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

BrokedownChevy said:


> I'm not saying he used the drug to mask. I'm saying he definitely is masking steroids using techniques known to people in that world and this drug he tested positive for is used at the end of a steroid cycle. There's a more serious problem here. Bodybuilders only use this drug because of side effects from steroids. The body needs to rest after a certain amount of time from prolonged heavy testosterone production. You can't just keep taking roids forever and continue to get results. Over time the drugs aren't as effective as the bodies receptors become saturated by these chemicals so use must be discontinued, but once the steroids are no longer introduced the body shows that normal hormone production has long been way out of wack. This is where Lesnars drug comes into play. It levels out testosterone levels to reduce the recovery period until things get back to normal. Then, it's right back on the steroid cycle.
> 
> This guy is a walking chemical stew. You wouldn't believe how many different things bodybuilders take at once. It's kind of scary and it's no wonder why steroid users have their lifespans significantly shortened.
> 
> Brock was quoted as saying we'll get to the bottom of this. We certainly have Brock and you're a cheater. Glad you can support the path to your exposure as a faux athlete.


Truth all the way here. The reason they test for it, it lets them know the athlete has been taking something that would give him too much T, which would then convert to estrogen. 

I hate that he hyped this as wanting to really compete again, I hate his words about Bones being unprofessional sound like the most hypocritical shit now. This should have been a huge thing (I was pulling for Hunt), now it's controversy and everyone involved looks tainted by it.

He should have kept to WWE, who would even care if he got popped there?


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

And when I started respecting Lesnar as a competitive individual......this happens


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Just don't use him anymore.

Not worth the cost. His legacy is forever tainted.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Nothing left to say, but WHY BROCK WHY? How could he have been that stupid? He didn't need the fucking payday, he has made enough #FuckMoney with WWE for years. He literally went back inside that cage to destroy his reputation. This has to be one of the most baffling things I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Nothing left to say, but WHY BROCK WHY? How could he have been that stupid? He didn't need the fucking payday, he has made enough #FuckMoney with WWE for years. He literally went back inside that cage to destroy his reputation. This has to be one of the most baffling things I've ever witnessed.


I wish he never took the fight but he was determined to have at least one more crack at it to prove something to himself. It just posses me off that he had to resort to still using this shit, knowing how strict the testing policy has become and the chances of being found out so high.

I'm just so bummed out by all of this tbh. It should have been the fairytale story; Him winning the fight, coming back to WWE after that, carrying that momentum and ready for his conquering return.

Instead when he does return the first thing that'll cross my mind is what has transpired over the last few days. I'm a big Lesnar fan so I'm not going to stop watching him in WWE if he continues there, I'm just saddened and disappointed all this has happened tbh.

I still hope he makes Summerslam but at this stage, fuck knows.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

^ For the record, I don't give a shit if anyone on WWE's roster is juicing, could not care less. It's scripted/pre-determined, etc so who the fuck cares? But to go back to legitimate competition while you're on roids to, like I said, destroy your reputation and totally fuck your current employer is something I'm not gonna be able to forgive. I hate to say it, but I'm pretty much done with Brock.


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

Fucking retarded Gorilla.

And i am a fan of his, but how fucking braindead do you have to be to do this.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> ^ For the record, I don't give a shit if anyone on WWE's roster is juicing, could not care less. It's scripted/pre-determined, etc so who the fuck cares? But to go back to legitimate competition while you're on roids to, like I said, destroy your reputation and totally fuck your current employer is something I'm not gonna be able to forgive. I hate to say it, but I'm pretty much done with Brock.


Yeah we all sorta knew he was probably on something in WWE or whatever, but it wasn't all public like this, it was something I didn't think about and I just ignored it, but for him to get caught like this, after all of this story of him going back etc, it's just maddening tbh.

It's his reputation and taint on his career that has made me just fpalm to high heaven, he should have known how much of a risk he would be taking and that this could well happen, and it has. He's the one man I watched WWE for and it's pissed me off the most that he's potentially fucked all that up too from here on in, that's the crux of it for me, more so than him fucking up his UFC career. 

Him/his people around him have been complete idiots.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

People actually thought he was clean?

This doesn't change anything. We all knew he was on steroids, and we don't care. Just try to imagine a 39-year old Lesnar _without_ steroids.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> People actually thought he was clean?
> 
> This doesn't change anything. We all knew he was on steroids, and we don't care. Just try to imagine a 39-year old Lesnar _without_ steroids.


I just hate the fact that this has come out and put a massive black mark on his career and reputation tbh. Yeah everyone knew he was probably on something in WWE, but it's the fact that he's gone back to UFC, knowing how strict their policies have become, took the risk and now it's come back to bite him big time.

I guess I'll just forget about most of it when/if he's back in WWE and everything's back to normal, and just enjoy him being back, it'll just feel really awkward the first time esp he and Heyman come out tbh.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> People actually thought he was clean?



People thought he couldn't possibly be stupid enough to go back to the UFC for no reason and destroy his reputation. That's a far more rational idea than believing somebody could be that fucking retarded.





> Even on SD. That crowd be like, "Yeah let's boo Reigns cause fuck him, but nevermind the guy who doesn't care about the business, failed 2 drug tests in the sport he does care about, criticized others who failed, acted like he was innocent, then got exposed and still hasn't fessed up. He's cool!"
> 
> I cannot.



Most UFC fans are the same, though. They will still treat Jon Jones like a god during his next inevitable redemption tour even though he got caught with the same shit as Lesnar and had fucked up time and time again in the past.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The Batman said:


> I just hate the fact that this has come out and put a massive black mark on his career and reputation tbh. Yeah everyone knew he was probably on something in WWE, but it's the fact that he's gone back to UFC, knowing how strict their policies have become, took the risk and now it's come back to bite him big time.
> 
> I guess I'll just forget about most of it when/if he's back in WWE and everything's back to normal, and just enjoy him being back, it'll just feel really awkward the first time esp he and Heyman come out tbh.


It was the pink elephant in the room, I'm pretty sure that eveyone involved will actually be relieved now that it's out in the open, without having to make awkward, eye-rolling jokes about being "a jacked white boy". He's not the first person to be caught juicing and not the last.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> People thought he couldn't possibly be stupid enough to go back to the UFC for no reason and destroy his reputation. That's a far more rational idea than believing somebody could be that fucking retarded.


Well, he probably thought he could pass the tests just like he had passed every test up until this point. He did receive a specific exemption from most USADA tests, and he passed several tests again until the straw that finally broke the camel's back.

Lesnar's reputation is not destroyed because ultimately, the grand majority of people assumed he was on steroids anyway. Most of UFC's top fighters have gotten caught from PEDs, so at this point it's just a regular occurrence within the sport, one that doesn't really affect your reputation that negatively.

Just look at Anderson Silva and how the people still cheer him, and call him the greatest fighter in the sport, even though he got caught with every sort of steroid in his system.

Give it a year and nobody will give a damn about Lesnar getting caught. Overeem got caught after whooping Lesnar's ass, lost several fights while off the juice and he's again a top contender for the heavyweight title.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Vegan Gains called it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

well he's fucked up his whole career now. at least for a few years.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, we all knew it was a big elephant in the room and all that, but it's the circumstances around all if this that pissed me off tbh. His big return to UFC for one last hoorah, and he still thought he could get away with it again despite the fact that USADA has come into force and there would he an even bigger chance of him being caught out like this. It's one thing people thinking you're doing it but it's another when it's proven and potentially halts your career and puts a big public stain on it.

I do really hope he gets through this and gets back to WWE and for the time he's got left, tries to get on with things and that he's at Summerslam for starters. Just be a shame if all of this affects the remainder of his career, but obviously it will to some degree.

He's been an idiot in the biggest way this time and as a fan, could have robbed me and other fans of seeing him again.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

He got juiced in to go 3 round with a fat boy? Damn Lesnar, I think that should be punishment enough for him lol

But on a serious note, what is the punishment?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

PaulHBK said:


> I doubt WWE acknowledges any of this ordeal. Lesnar will just mosey on over to SS and "conquer" RKO, go on hiatus and return for another squash at Survivor Series. I know they won't hold his ass accountable for a failed test out of their jurisdiction because they have too much to lose. It's not right, but it's how they will handle it. And yes, their wellness policy is a joke and this helps prove it...


Technically, he didn't fail within the scope of the WWE's wellness policy. 

But, with the way they released Billy Gunn (failing a test for a powerlifting event, unrelated to WWE) after a failed test, I see no reason why Lesnar shouldn't be disciplined as well.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

This is a lot of hate for Brock, based on the use of drugs that all of our childhood heroes were pumped full of for over a decade.

Personally, as stated many times on the forum, I have wanted him off of WWE TV since his first return from UFC because his matches are about as interesting as watching paint dry. Back in the day, when he was more agile and more interested putting on a wrestling match, I was a big fan. But these "punch kick, suplex x20, F5" matches are nothing more than shite.

He's basically been doing what Nash did through the 90s.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally the guy getting some of what he deserves 

http://www.news.com.au/sport/ufc/uf...t/news-story/da8af159ece9975e91a28e431c798ebd

Karma's a bitch.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Of all people, Ambrose probably is the most likely to be clean. :lol He's been the most used talent, most active, and probably been subject to the most regular drug testing. Wouldn't be surprised if WWE slipped in more tests specifically for him because of his reputation in Puerto Rico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This doesn't mean anything. For all I know everyone in WWE uses stuff until proven otherwise.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brollins said:


> This doesn't mean anything. For all I know everyone in WWE uses stuff until proven otherwise.


Mmm, yeah, usually I can agree with you on stuff or see your point of view, but now you're just making shit up and saying whatever for the sake of arguing. :booklel


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Brollins said:
> 
> 
> > Do you honestly believe in what you wrote ? Please. Lets just hope Dean is clean.
> ...


You obviously don't use a gym very much because muscle mass is put on at a very slow rate. Much slower than what you believe you know, but go ahead and tell us how wrestlers are known for doing clean bulks. Dean looked pretty hulked up last time I saw him in comparison to late 2015 Dean. A wrestler you only know as an on screen character couldn't possibly be using steroids. Never happened. Dude looks like he put on 20 lbs of muscle lol. Something that takes a year of straight lift training to accomplish. 

He roids. You're done. Case closed. Ambrosegirl is looking for someone to prop up her fantasy world. Maybe you can help her.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Brollins said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't mean anything. For all I know everyone in WWE uses stuff until proven otherwise.
> ...


So are you. Most likely clean? What do you know about the guy or what happens backstage? Nothing. Stop obsessing over some dude. They're wrestlers. They use performance enhancing drugs. This is definitely not a secret.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

:HA at the hypocrites bashing Overeem while their boy Brock got busted


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> Just look at Dean's body compared to Brock's we all know whos doing roids


Jamie Noble and Rey mysterio were busted for roids. Its a misconception you have to look big as fuck to be roiding when odds are the little guys are also highly likely to be using


----------



## CactusSack (Oct 25, 2015)

Why not just allow people to take what they want. They're probably going to.

I'd have two Olympics personally. A clean one and another on. I want to see a 4 second 100 meters, 16 meter long jump or a nine meter pole vault!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Are people seriously suggesting Ambrose is on the roids? He's quite clearly clean. Looks 100% clean to me...maybe takes the occasional pain killer etc. But wrestling every night will do that to you

You got to remember the worst enemy of muscle is cardio. Wrestling every day doesn't just take a toll on your body injury wise but also muscle wise.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Mmm, yeah, usually I can agree with you on stuff or see your point of view, but now you're just making shit up and saying whatever for the sake of arguing. :booklel


I'm a huge Ambrose fan but there's no reason to deny that most of these guys are on steroids or HGH. People used to deny the fact that Lesnar was juicing (when it was abundantly obvious) and people are still denying that Cena juices (even though it's abundantly obvious.) Ambrose may not have the look of someone with a history of _prolonged_ steroid or HGH use, but it's entirely possible he's juicing. Guys like Cena, Ryback, HHH, Vince, Reigns, Rollins, Ziggler, etc., are definitely juicing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I'm a huge Ambrose fan but there's no reason to deny that most of these guys are on steroids or HGH. People used to deny the fact that Lesnar was juicing (when it was abundantly obvious) and people are still denying that Cena juices (even though it's abundantly obvious.) Ambrose may not have the look of someone with a history of _prolonged_ steroid or HGH use, but it's entirely possible he's juicing. Guys like Cena, Ryback, HHH, Vince, Reigns, Rollins, Ziggler, etc., are definitely juicing.


Ziggler and Reigns have actually had strikes against them for using. Ryback, with him coming and going and being injured, could have easily skirted by using, Rollins being gone for like 7 months makes it very easy for him to juice, and guys like Cena/HHH/Vince are above the wellness policy, Lesnar could easily be above it as well and only got busted because of UFC.

But making a bold ass and baseless statement that majority guys are using is just that, baseless. Completely flipping garbage and pulled out of people's asses because they have nothing better to do than to make up rumors.

Ambrose has actually done hardcore drugs and admitted to it in the past. Doubt he'd ever deny juicing, but if Reigns isn't above being busted then he isn't. Literally your logic is awful.



BrokedownChevy said:


> So are you. Most likely clean? What do you know about the guy or what happens backstage? Nothing. Stop obsessing over some dude. They're wrestlers. They use performance enhancing drugs. This is definitely not a secret.


Difference being the ridiculous fucking accusations you all are making has 0 basis in reality. If the likes of Reigns can be busted and suspended, then no fucking way is someone like Ambrose or the New Day or whoever else on the card is above being busted. The fact Ambrose has been consistently working, meaning there was no time for him to use something and then have enough time to wean off of it, just puts more holes in your terrible theory.

I'm obsessed? :lmao You all seem damn determined to state that any man with a decent build or a teeny bit of muscle mass MUST BE USING PEDS NO ONE IS EVER NATURAL EVER EVER is quite more obsessive than anything I have posted. 

I'll give the benefit of the doubt when it comes to the likes of Orton, Cena, HHH, and others of that level. They're above WWE's policy. Ambrose? Hell no. :lmao



kingfunkel said:


> Are people seriously suggesting Ambrose is on the roids? He's quite clearly clean. Looks 100% clean to me...maybe takes the occasional pain killer etc. But wrestling every night will do that to you
> 
> You got to remember the worst enemy of muscle is cardio. Wrestling every day doesn't just take a toll on your body injury wise but also muscle wise.


Didn't you hear? EVERYONE in WWE uses roids! :booklel


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

A physique like Ambrose's isn't really difficult to get without juicing. Could he be taking something? Sure, but I doubt he's on anything.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ziggler and Reigns have actually had strikes against them for using. Ryback, with him coming and going and being injured, could have easily skirted by using, Rollins being gone for like 7 months makes it very easy for him to juice, and guys like Cena/HHH/Vince are above the wellness policy, Lesnar could easily be above it as well and only got busted because of UFC.
> 
> But making a bold ass and baseless statement that majority guys are using is just that, baseless. Completely flipping garbage and pulled out of people's asses because they have nothing better to do than to make up rumors.
> 
> Ambrose has actually done hardcore drugs and admitted to it in the past. Doubt he'd ever deny juicing, but if Reigns isn't above being busted then he isn't. Literally your logic is awful.


It's not baseless at all. Ask any bodybuilder who has intimate knowledge of steroids/HGH and they'll tell you the same thing. Most of these guys are indeed juicing.

Reigns didn't get busted for steroids/HGH (even though he does juice.) He got busted for weed and amphetamines. WWE's "wellness policy" is a joke.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It's not baseless at all. Ask any bodybuilder who has intimate knowledge of steroids/HGH and they'll tell you the same thing. Most of these guys are indeed juicing.
> 
> Reigns didn't get busted for steroids/HGH (even though he does juice.) He got busted for weed and amphetamines. WWE's "wellness policy" is a joke.


Yeah, no. Your opinion is bad and pulling the 'ask anyone not in the business who is a fan a question' shit is not gonna fly. Nothing you're saying I'm going to take seriously. And thinking someone gets suspended for weed. :booklel Breh, no.



ShadowKiller said:


> A physique like Ambrose's isn't really difficult to get without juicing. Could he be taking something? Sure, but I doubt he's on anything.


B-BUT EVERYONE IN WWE HAS TO USE ROIDS, RIGHT?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

JD said:


> Hey Undertaker. This was the guy you let end your streak. Hope you're feeling like a real fucking dumb ass.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling like a dumb ass about this Brock thing. I'm not surprised but at the very least, now they can't keep bragging about his UFC career as accolades to Brock. Sucks for him. Truth be told, I never disliked Brock. Thought he was fun sometimes. The Suplex City shit was fun for the first two matches. Really fun. Then they made suplexes his gimmick. The humor slowly faded away.
> 
> I won't miss him if he's not on anymore.


So true, I love Taker but he's an idiot for what he did. Give the streak to a part timer when a young full timer could've used it. The sad thing is, he couldn't be bothered to put Wyatt over afterwards. Glad I don't have to hear Lesnars junk riders justify Brock burying the roster because of how "legit" he is. Funny how they complained about Cena and Reigns when Lesnar was by far the worse Superman of all time. Cena and Reigns don't no sell finishers and kick out of finishers at one.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, no. Your opinion is bad and pulling the 'ask anyone not in the business who is a fan a question' shit is not gonna fly. Nothing you're saying I'm going to take seriously. And thinking someone gets suspended for weed. :booklel Breh, no.
> 
> 
> 
> B-BUT EVERYONE IN WWE HAS TO USE ROIDS, RIGHT?


Yes, why ask the experts on the subject matter? What an outrageous suggestion!

You're just not knowledgeable on the subject. These guys use masking agents to hide their PED use. Take Jon Jones for example. He's been juicing for at least a year and a half (his testosterone levels were unnaturally low for a male his age after the Daniel Cormier fight last year, which indicates steroid use.) Yet he wasn't caught by USADA until a couple of weeks ago. And that's _USADA_, who is far more strict in their testing and credible than the WWE when it comes to testing for PED use. Even Brock Lesnar wasn't caught the first time USADA tested him. He was tested 6 or 7 times, and only failed two of the tests. Guys in the WWE do the same thing- they mask their PED use - that's why they don't get busted for PEDs. It's a lot easier for them due to the fact that WWE's Wellness policy is a joke.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

JD said:


> *Hey Undertaker. This was the guy you let end your streak. Hope you're feeling like a real fucking dumb ass.*
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling like a dumb ass about this Brock thing. I'm not surprised but at the very least, now they can't keep bragging about his UFC career as accolades to Brock. Sucks for him. Truth be told, I never disliked Brock. Thought he was fun sometimes. The Suplex City shit was fun for the first two matches. Really fun. Then they made suplexes his gimmick. The humor slowly faded away.
> 
> I won't miss him if he's not on anymore.


It was 100% Vince's decision.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Brollins said:


> Roids aren't the only illegal substances or performance enhancers. We just don't know who is clean or not, especially when you claim that the wellness policy is a sham, so everyone could be doing illegal substances that they would get a free pass, according to your words of course. So Dean is no exception...


Dean did drugs in the past while on the indys but he got clean and has stayed off the drugs where as Brock cant even stay off the drugs


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Disappointing. Though I'm not too familiar with the UFC's testing process. If Brock was tested 8 times, how did he manage to pass most of those tests without them revealing anything in his system? Wouldn't every one of those tests be quite thorough?

They can levy a suspension on him if they want, but I never really saw Brock returning to have another fight to begin with. Always saw UFC 200 as a one-off for him. If they wanna send a message, they could hit Brock's wallet.

Whatever. Bring on Lesnar/Orton at Summerslam.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Brock such a bitch. Estrogen blockers :kobelol


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Reigns didn't get busted for steroids/HGH *(even though he does juice.)*


Says who?



> He got busted for weed and amphetamines.


:aryha What tf are your sources? Weed gets you a fine. Roman hasn't been fined so that's not possible. And considering the amphetamines rumor came with the weed rumor, that is most likely also BS.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Mmm, yeah, usually I can agree with you on stuff or see your point of view, but now you're just making shit up and saying whatever for the sake of arguing. :booklel


Oh come on, I love you too. Don't say i'm making shit, i am not that kind of forum poster. 

This is WWE we are talking about, with a large history of substance abuse among their athletes. For me we need to apply a reverse approach on the presumption of innocence. Everyone is guilty until proven innocent. 

How can these guys endure everything they do ? IT can't be just exercise and amazing fitness condition.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Dean did drugs in the past while on the indys but he got clean and has stayed off the drugs where as Brock cant even stay off the drugs


I like Dean, I'm a Dean and Seth guy. I know Ambrose's history and it would shock me if he was abusing substances (being it of any nature) but listen, we can't say with 100% certain he is clean, we can't say it about anyone in this industry. This is my point on this whole mess. 

Brock is not really a surprise, I swear i saw him foaming out of his mouth countless of times.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

HankHill_85 said:


> Disappointing. *Though I'm not too familiar with the UFC's testing process. If Brock was tested 8 times, how did he manage to pass most of those tests without them revealing anything in his system? Wouldn't every one of those tests be quite thorough?*
> 
> They can levy a suspension on him if they want, but I never really saw Brock returning to have another fight to begin with. Always saw UFC 200 as a one-off for him. If they wanna send a message, they could hit Brock's wallet.
> 
> Whatever. Bring on Lesnar/Orton at Summerslam.


Not every test is designed to detect the presence of one substance (or group of substances); likewise, one test doesn't necessarily just look for one or all substances. Sometimes, multiple checks need to be used in combination, possibly in sequence/series. It's just how the human body's metabolism works and they're designing these based on what we know about our body so far. There is no single be-all, end-all check for everything out there and such a thing is (yet) unfeasible for obvious reasons.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I dont get why Brock is using drugs at his age he nearly died from diverticulitis surley that was a wake up call to clean up your life


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> I dont get why Brock is using drugs at his age he nearly died from diverticulitis surley that was a wake up call to clean up your life


Estrogen blockers aren't harmful, it's not like he's shooting up some heroin.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Jack Thwagger said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, no. Your opinion is bad and pulling the 'ask anyone not in the business who is a fan a question' shit is not gonna fly. Nothing you're saying I'm going to take seriously. And thinking someone gets suspended for weed.
> ...


Don't bother. The roid naivety is the dirt worst thing I've encountered on this board. It's insane.

Someone said that the roid question should be an IQ test, and they were right.

I mean it took BROCK being busted for people to believe that HE was on something. It's so stupid. And no, most people don't even get Ambrose's body legitimately in wrestling.

They don't even test for HGH. 

You think that a company that has had three of their top executives on roids doesn't even have the most inconsequential people on them? You know, the ones doing a hellavu lot more physical work, traveling, etc., all with the lack of midnight personal trainers? Get out of here. 

It defies logic how deluded people are about this, especially considering the laundry list of wrestlers & pro athletes who have come out about using and/or have been caught using steroids. 

When damn near the entire industry was on it (or are we gonna deny that too? And why do you think no other organization tests for it?), what on Earth would make you think that it isn't the same now, when all of the pressure/motivators are still the same?

I've read bodybuilding forums on this topic and they laugh about how naive wrestling fans are about what it takes to even look like some of the less impressive guys physically. The "anyone can have a body like X if they just work out/lift heavily/eat clean" crowd are usually the ones who don't even work out, let alone do it on the level it takes to maintain these bodies on this type of schedule. The ones who do (like on those forums) are the ones who point out how naive and unknowledgable the general public is about what it actually takes.

Shit high school athletes are on roids. I don't think people realize how insidious it is. 

Oh no, like you, I got sucked down this rabbit hole again. I just wanted to let you know that you're so right about the lack of knowledge, and that lack of knowledge makes these convos infuriatingly "I want to pull my hair out."
Wrestlers probably sit there and laugh at this shit. "Wow, people buy it!"


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Fic Rlair said:


> deanambroselover said:
> 
> 
> > I dont get why Brock is using drugs at his age he nearly died from diverticulitis surley that was a wake up call to clean up your life
> ...


The blockers were because he was on roids, and steroids is listed as something that can cause diverticulitis.

It is sad what these wrestlers do to their health, but I understand the reasoning.

Brock wouldn't have been Brock without them.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Fic Rlair said:


> Estrogen blockers aren't harmful, it's not like he's shooting up some heroin.


Dude, any stuff blocking naturally produced hormones is harmful.
It always amazes me that People seem to look at stuff like this and say "it's not THAT harmful", as if there weren't chain reactions in the endocrine system.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is Mark Hunt still ranting and raving about this?opcorn


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Iapetus said:


> Says who?
> 
> 
> 
> :aryha What tf are your sources? Weed gets you a fine. Roman hasn't been fined so that's not possible. And considering the amphetamines rumor came with the weed rumor, that is most likely also BS.


Yes Reigns is on the juice. Like Cena. Like Triple H. Like Brock. Like Vince McMahon. Like a bunch of others.

Source: a pair of eyes and common sense


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

JD said:


> Hey Undertaker. This was the guy you let end your streak. Hope you're feeling like a real fucking dumb ass.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling like a dumb ass about this Brock thing. I'm not surprised but at the very least, now they can't keep bragging about his UFC career as accolades to Brock. Sucks for him. Truth be told, I never disliked Brock. Thought he was fun sometimes. The Suplex City shit was fun for the first two matches. Really fun. Then they made suplexes his gimmick. The humor slowly faded away.
> 
> I won't miss him if he's not on anymore.


Spot on with this post.

I hope now that Brock screwed up, Vince will stop this Superman booking, end the Suplex City bullshit, and have someone beat him clean now. At this point with Brock, I don't care who gets the rub.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Dude, any stuff blocking naturally produced hormones is harmful...


The reality is anything is harmful with the wrong kind of dosage and the wrong reason for usage, period. Natural hormone inhibitors aren't absolutely harmful, it's when they're used in the wrong way; these things do have a legitimate medical purpose but nowadays they're mostly in the spotlight for the wrong kinds of uses. However, the user Fic Rlair does miss the point.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Batman said:


> I just hate the fact that this has come out and put a massive black mark on his career and reputation tbh. Yeah everyone knew he was probably on something in WWE, but it's the fact that he's gone back to UFC, knowing how strict their policies have become, took the risk and now it's come back to bite him big time.
> 
> I guess I'll just forget about most of it when/if he's back in WWE and everything's back to normal, and just enjoy him being back, it'll just feel really awkward the first time esp he and Heyman come out tbh.


I bet if the Fans in every arena start Chanting "Steroid City", Brock would probably do a "Conductor" imitation 'cause he just doesn't give a fuck.

In fact, he'd be pretty amused because he's still Brock fuk'n Lesnar. :Brock :lol


I'll still remain a fan of his, despite his foolish attempt at thinking he can get away with it at the real professional level....


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Streak should have went to Wyatt in the first place. Damn shame.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

ShadowKiller said:


> Yes Reigns is on the juice. Like Cena. Like Triple H. Like Brock. Like Vince McMahon. Like a bunch of others.
> 
> Source: a pair of eyes and common sense


:lol Roman is already a naturally large/thick person and isn't extremely jacked nor defined. That's most likely a natty body.

And I didn't know your eyes can tell when someone's used weed and amphetamines at the same time.:HA Lmao you're going to have to do better than that.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Iapetus said:


> :lol Roman is already a naturally large/thick person and isn't extremely jacked nor defined. That's most likely a natty body.
> 
> And I didn't know your eyes can tell when someone's used weed and amphetamines at the same time.:HA Lmao you're going to have to do better than that.


Roman is all natty bro! He's just a regular guy who works hard to maintain his obviously natty body. Just hit the gym, work hard, and you too can look just like this!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ "hey! I can go to the local gym, lift weights, and become like that EASILY..."


- Said no one EVER.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Roman is all natty bro! He's just a regular guy who works hard to maintain his obviously natty body. Just hit the gym, work hard, and you too can look just like this!


:lol Yes that's quite attainable. He had to lose like 50+ pounds of fat to get to that. That's not a difficult size to get to through proper diet and exercise. Notice how he's not very defined. You can get size just by consuming enough calories along with exercise.

Y'all need to actually try and go to gym for once in your lives. Typical response from people who never workout. Everyone in shape is on steroids to them. 
kay2
Keep thinking that.(Y)


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Iapetus said:


> :lol Yes that's quite attainable. He had to lose like 50+ pounds of fat to get to that. That's not a difficult size to get to through proper diet and exercise. Notice how he's not very defined. You can get size just by consuming enough calories along with exercise.
> 
> Y'all need to actually try and go to gym for once in your lives. Typical response from people who never workout. Everyone in shape is on steroids to them.
> kay2
> Keep thinking that.(Y)


That's 100% unattainable when when you're on the road 365 days every year.

You sound exactly like most Brock fans before he finally got busted.

By all means, continue to embarrass yourself.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That's 100% unattainable when when you're on the road 365 days every year.
> 
> You sound exactly like most Brock fans before he finally got busted.
> 
> By all means, continue to embarrass yourself.


You mean when your every day of your life literally consists of driving/flying, finding a gym, finding a resturant, and doing a show at the end of the night. These people workout like every single day. Why do you think they don't all look freakish like in the 80's and 90's? A daily workout routine (it's best to do like 5 days a week, not 7) coupled with the right diet will earn you a pretty nice physique with commitment. You forget these people are getting paid 6 figures to workout before shows.

Like I said, put down the chips and actually go to a gym and work out regularly. It's very good for not just the body but the mind as well.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Iapetus said:


> You mean when your every day of your life literally consists of driving/flying, finding a gym, finding a resturant, and doing a show at the end of the night. These people workout like every single day. Why do you think they don't all look freakish like in the 80's and 90's? A daily workout routine (it's best to do like 5 days a week, not 7) coupled with the right diet will earn you a pretty nice physique with commitment. You forget these people are getting paid 6 figures to workout before shows.
> 
> Like I said, put down the chips and actually go to a gym and work out regularly. It's very good for not just the body but the mind as well.


Your hero isn't natty, neckbeard. Stop humiliating yourself.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

WWE should and probably will make some big changes in how they do their testing because of this.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Your hero isn't natty, neckbeard. Stop humiliating yourself.


kay2

You got some nerve calling anyone a neckbeard. Btw toothpicks are the best tool to use to scrape the cheeto dust out of keyboards. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That's 100% unattainable when when you're on the road 365 days every year.
> 
> You sound exactly like most Brock fans before he finally got busted.
> 
> By all means, continue to embarrass yourself.


LOL those photos of Roman are from the FCW/NXT days before he even made it to the main roster (and therefore wasn't on the road all the time), notice the fact he's in wrestling trunks and not his current gear... If you're gonna try to use photos of Roman to discredit him, try to pick more recent ones :lol

And I totally remember people on here making fun of Roman cos they said he was slightly out of shape and he wore a vest to cover up the fact his stomach wasn't that great. Now people are saying he's on steroids to make himself look jacked? Oh dear.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Iapetus said:


> :lol Yes that's quite attainable. He had to lose like 50+ pounds of fat to get to that. That's not a difficult size to get to through proper diet and exercise. Notice how he's not very defined. You can get size just by consuming enough calories along with exercise.
> 
> Y'all need to actually try and go to gym for once in your lives. Typical response from people who never workout. Everyone in shape is on steroids to them.
> kay2
> Keep thinking that.(Y)


The shit that kills me with this dude is he fails to acknowledge genetics or the regimen of talent or anything. :lmao Variety is the spice of life and a lot of these dudes work out hard af and don't become well defined and those who don't work out nearly as much and are still cut as hell. I'd bet money someone like Reigns probably weight lifts and does conditioning more than Ziggler, but he'll never be that cut. It's almost like bodies naturally vary as well as how talents treat their bodies. 

I used to do recreational weightlifting and even I can tell half of what the crap people pull out of their butts is b/s.

Only fools would think NO ONE in WWE uses roids. But to act like everyone does is just fucking ignorant.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stop the name calling and insulting/baiting or I'll stop it for you. :aryep*


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Told you not to bother, SilvasBrokenLeg.

It's a fruitless effort, and then when said wrestlers are caught, their fans will hold on to some ridiculous excuse. 

Its funny that the responses are going exactly how those bodybuilding dudes said that they go. And the most humorous part is that they're acting like its the ones without knowledge of or experience with exercise, let alone extensive exercise. Meanwhile, it's the complete opposite case.

For the record, fat ass Roger Clemens was on steroids, as was scrawny ass Edge.

Plenty of roid users have guts, and isn't there even a thing called HGH gut?


Y'all would have been arguing that Edge wasn't on roids either.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

LilOlMe said:


> Told you not to bother, SilvasBrokenLeg.
> 
> It's a fruitless effort, and then when said wrestlers are caught, their fans will hold on to some ridiculous excuse.
> 
> ...


It's always those with the least amount of knowledge that are the loudest. That's the way it goes.

People were still making excuses for Lesnar after it was first reported he was busted by USADA, before it came out what he was actually busted for. "Asthma medicine." LOL


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ To be honest, the asthma medicine(aka ADVAIR excuse) was the single greatest troll job/story of all-time 'cause it sounded so plausible even local web outlets took that story as legit and ran with it. :lmao


But seriously, those who believe that Roman Reigns isn't on something is just fooling themselves. 

At least I can safely say that Brock is OBVIOUSLY juicing and has always been juicing. But suggesting that you can look like Roman just by exercising regularly and having a healthy diet plan, IS JUST PLAIN HORSESHIT!!! I can't believe some people actually think this. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Anyway....Bottom Line : EVERYONE in the WWE is using something to at least maintain their physical appearance. There,. I said it.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL those photos of Roman are from the FCW/NXT days before he even made it to the main roster (and therefore wasn't on the road all the time), notice the fact he's in wrestling trunks and not his current gear... If you're gonna try to use photos of Roman to discredit him, try to pick more recent ones :lol
> 
> And I totally remember people on here making fun of Roman cos they said he was slightly out of shape and he wore a vest to cover up the fact his stomach wasn't that great. Now people are saying he's on steroids to make himself look jacked? Oh dear.


Actually Roman looks bigger than that now, so the argument of the pic is not valid.
However you still can get the kind of shape Roman has today without juicing, is very, very possible.

Now, guys like Cena or Lesnar, who hold some unnatural amount of muscle mass in their bodies are a different topic. But Roman? He looks natural.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Roman looks as natural as Cena. 





Simply Flawless said:


> Is Mark Hunt still ranting and raving about this?opcorn


He's now demanding that a UNION be formed. 

My god, Mark has gotten so salty, he has gone off the deep end! :heston


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

LilOlMe said:


> Told you not to bother, SilvasBrokenLeg.
> 
> It's a fruitless effort, and then when said wrestlers are caught, their fans will hold on to some ridiculous excuse.
> 
> ...


You're correct and I pointed that out earlier in a different comment. It's possible to be on steroids WITHOUT looking like a muscle bound Hulk-in fact it's possible to even look like shit WHILE taking steroids (Just look up boxer James Toney, looked like the michellin man at heavyweight and got busted for using them at least twice). When it comes to steroids the commonly held belief is that they'll turn you into a comic book character like Bautista or Ryback (And yes both of these guys are juicing- I hope people aren't naive to think otherwise because they "passed" their tests). Some professional wrestlers off the top of my head that weren't super huge but came out and admitted using them are Bret Hart and Raven...and even then both of these guys dwarf Lance Armstrong, the cyclist. He was not big at all, 5'10 and weighed 160 lbs, yet he used Testosterone and HGH in addition to other drugs. Looking at Lance You'd think no fucking way is it possible he used those PEDS' but he did. Everyone in the WWE dwarfs Lance Armstrong, so you cannot necessarily say x wrestler is obviously clean because he doesn't look like Ryback.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Ichigo87 said:


> So true, I love Taker but he's an idiot for what he did. Give the streak to a part timer when a young full timer could've used it. The sad thing is, he couldn't be bothered to put Wyatt over afterwards. Glad I don't have to hear Lesnars junk riders justify Brock burying the roster because of how "legit" he is. Funny how they complained about Cena and Reigns when Lesnar was by far the worse Superman of all time. Cena and Reigns don't no sell finishers and kick out of finishers at one.


He's still legit because he went to the UFC and actually participated in Real fighting(and became Champion). No one else in the WWE(or just out of the WWE, save Punk who might get annihilated) has done that. 

Nevermind that he was obviously on the "gear" in 2011. Wanna bet that Reem, Cain, Mir, Carwin, Couture, and whomever else he faced was on something, too, without USADA(Big Brother) there? exactly. 

It was basically a level playing field then. 


The only thing is that Vince can't take advantage of Brock's now-tainted win over Hunt. But his past accolades(when he didn't get popped) will still be mentioned.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Actually Roman looks bigger than that now, so the argument of the pic is not valid.
> However you still can get the kind of shape Roman has today without juicing, is very, very possible.
> 
> Now, guys like Cena or Lesnar, who hold some unnatural amount of muscle mass in their bodies are a different topic. But Roman? He looks natural.


This. It's pretty obvious when someone is on the juice... water retention in the face, enlarged trap muscles (probably the biggest sign that Batista was likely on something, and Goldberg had this despite looking natural everywhere else, and he admitted to using steroids), and a gut that sticks out (HGH). Lesnar (especially in his 02-04 run) and Cena definitely have these signs, as did Benoit, Eddie, and Angle. Naturally muscular bodies are like Cesaro, Sheamus, Jack Swagger, Lance Storm, and Shelton Benjamin... very muscular, but not completely out of proportion, and have normally developed traps and faces that aren't puffy. Roman may look natural (at least compared to people like Ryback, Apollo Crews, and Big E), but the vest he wears may have an effect on his look. I always felt that Lesnar was on something, as well as Benoit, Angle, Eddie, Rey, Booker T, and other IWC favorites before their use became verified, because it's just not possible to look THAT good without being on something.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ Roman looks as natural as Cena.


You gotta be freaking kidding me.

Reigns










Cena











Cena's arms, chest and shoulders look unnaturally big, at the point he almost looks nasty, dude is a freak. 

Reigns doesn't even look that impressive from a hypertrophy standpoint.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock needed anti estrogen? :WTF2


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

How come SilvasBrokenLeg got humbled but the Reigns mark, Iapetus, didn't for implying that he was a fatty ("put down the chips")? That was the catalyst and first shot fired too. 

Did someone run complaining to a mod?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ To be honest, the asthma medicine(aka ADVAIR excuse) was the single greatest troll job/story of all-time 'cause it sounded so plausible even local web outlets took that story as legit and ran with it. :lmao
> 
> 
> But seriously, those who believe that Roman Reigns isn't on something is just fooling themselves.
> ...


I think it's true Roman has a naturally large body, but look at his arms, he's not naturally that cut up. Seth, and probably Dean, have all used to get into the shape they needed to be. Hell, look at before and afters of Neville, most people on the roster are using.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TheFackingCrow said:


> You gotta be freaking kidding me.
> 
> Reigns
> 
> ...


Look at Reigns left bicep....See that big-ass fucking VEIN popping out there? He got that "naturally". :heston


But okay...maybe the Cena comparison was a bit much. :lol

But he's definitely on something. They all are. IT'S FUCKING SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT, PEOPLE! Not a real sport. The "Wellness Program" is just a cover to fool the investors that they're actually giving a shit about keeping things "clean". 

Otherwise, Randy Orton would've been pink-slipped a looooong time ago.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ Roman looks as natural as Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an outrageous idea that a fighter doesn´t want his opponent to have an unnatural strength, power and stamina advantage in a sport, where somebody literally had his skull cracked open a few days ago. This is not tennis, basketball or track and field. That shit can get somebody seriously hurt.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> You gotta be freaking kidding me.
> 
> Reigns
> 
> ...


The only thing really unproportioned looking about Reigns is his head. It's flipping huge comparatively and doesn't fit him since he cut weight after joining FCW. Looked better when he was chunkier, imho.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm starting to believe those people that say all fighters are on PEDs. :argh:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> What an outrageous idea that a fighter doesn´t want his opponent to have an unnatural strength, power and stamina advantage in a sport, where somebody literally had his skull cracked open a few days ago. This is not tennis, basketball or track and field. That shit can get somebody seriously hurt.


Exactly :lmao. Calling Mark salty is laughable. He could've easily died in there fighting another cheater in Brock. I'd be pissed as well.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Stephen90 said:


> :HA at the hypocrites bashing Overeem while their boy Brock got busted



Bro, don't use those big words you clearly don't understand. Someone would be a hypocrite if they bashed Overeem and defended Brock now for doing the same exact thing. Nobody is doing that. We're bashing both.


----------



## Indy fan killer (Jul 21, 2016)

Brock is still the most legit wrestler alive.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Brock won fair and square. I piss on these drug test :shrug:


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> Bro, don't use those big words you clearly don't understand. Someone would be a hypocrite if they bashed Overeem and defended Brock now for doing the same exact thing. Nobody is doing that. We're bashing both.


I don't see too many people bashing Brock.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Stephen90 said:


> I don't see too many people bashing Brock.


They may not be bashing him but not many are making excuses for him either.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Stephen90 said:


> I don't see too many people bashing Brock.


Even his marks like myself and others have called him a massive fucking idiot tbf. It's one thing having the 'elephant in the room', it's another doing this and getting caught in the manner and place he did. Stupidity.

In terms of if his WWE career, i'd hope he'd be humble and come back from this and I hope I for one still have the chance of seeing him perform. Going to be long, tough road road ahead tho I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The Batman said:


> Even his marks like myself and others have called him a massive fucking idiot tbf. It's one thing having the 'elephant in the room', it's another doing this and getting caught in the manner and place he did. Stupidity.
> 
> In terms of if his WWE career, i'd hope he'd be humble and come back from this and I hope I for one still have the chance of seeing him perform. Going to be long, tough road road ahead tho I shouldn't wonder.


Dat name change.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Dat name change.


Did it before VS tested me :side:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I can understand why Lesnar fans are so pissed off i was the same when it came out Orton was using steroids i lost some respect for him because i felt he never needed to use steroids


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I can understand why Lesnar fans are so pissed off i was the same when it came out Orton was using steroids i lost some respect for him because i felt he never needed to use steroids


Lesnar's whole appeal was that he was a genetic freak. Take Scott Steiner for example: people still respect his early Steiner Brothers days and don't believe he used roids back then. Hogan was able to bounce back with a heel turn after he admitted to steroid use. Brock seems to be fucked completely, unless he repackages himself into a technical mat-based wrestler. He's finished as a powerhouse, at least to me.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Lesnar's whole appeal was that he was a genetic freak. Take Scott Steiner for example: people still respect his early Steiner Brothers days and don't believe he used roids back then. Hogan was able to bounce back with a heel turn after he admitted to steroid use. Brock seems to be fucked completely, unless he repackages himself into a technical mat-based wrestler. He's finished as a powerhouse, at least to me.


Even without juicing, Lesner's probably still a big guy and could be a power wrestler no problem.


----------



## tomspur84 (Jul 21, 2016)

what does clomiphene do to the body?
is it muscle enhancing?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> Even without juicing, Lesner's probably still a big guy and could be a power wrestler no problem.


He'll never be THE BEAST again tho. Now he's THE CHEATER. Sad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Meltzer on the latest WOR:* Brock Lesnar is not going to be suspended by WWE. Also said that Lesnar was intended to be the #1 pick in the draft after defeating Mark Hunt at UFC 200, but they had to pivot after the doping revelations.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

How does WWE not suspend him? This makes their wellness policy look like an even bigger joke that it already is.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

WWE are not going to suspend Brock that makes the wellness policy even more a joke


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

That's a 2 years suspension.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock is playing under much different rules than the rest of the roster. You can't suspend him because what's the fucking point? He works 5 times a year. WWE already released their statement that he didn't fail any of their "tests" (since they likely did not test him anyways) so why would they suspend him? For PR purposes? No chance. The PR they're going to RECEIVE for having Brock appear at Summerslam will be huge. It will be negative PR too, but they don't give a shit. 

I just want to see the McMahons try and play their "good guy media people" gimmick regarding this situation, since they've been quiet so far. They're eventually going to have to answer how/why Brock is wrestling and not suspended.

Also, if you paid attention to the draft the moment his name was announced there was a huge pop followed by "SUPLEX CITY" chants. Nobody gives a shit that he's on roids.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Godway said:


> Brock is playing under much different rules than the rest of the roster. You can't suspend him because what's the fucking point? He works 5 times a year. WWE already released their statement that he didn't fail any of their "tests" (since they likely did not test him anyways) so why would they suspend him? For PR purposes? No chance. The PR they're going to RECEIVE for having Brock appear at Summerslam will be huge. It will be negative PR too, but they don't give a shit.
> 
> I just want to see the McMahons try and play their "good guy media people" gimmick regarding this situation, since they've been quiet so far. They're eventually going to have to answer how/why Brock is wrestling and not suspended.
> 
> Also, if you paid attention to the draft the moment his name was announced there was a huge pop followed by "SUPLEX CITY" chants. Nobody gives a shit that he's on roids.


WWE has already been kissing Lesnars ass since 2014, wouldn't be fair to the rest of the roster to give him special treatment for this.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I just realized I'd pay money to hear *CM Punk*'s real thoughts about this.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> WWE has already been kissing Lesnars ass since 2014, wouldn't be fair to the rest of the roster to give him special treatment for this.


He's not part of the roster, and they only hurt themselves by suspending him because he DOESN'T GIVE A FUCK. They're the ones who need him, he doesn't need or want them. He works there simply because they pay him an astronomical figure to show up. 

But even so, you think it's MORE fair to the rest of the roster that Roman Reigns gets a month off, while the WWE champion comes out on live shows to tell the audience what Roman did was no big deal and if they don't forgive him they're assholes like Seth Rollins, with the announcers sucking his dick and giving him a pass every 10 minutes on the show, and walks right back in to a main event push/title match? That's NOT special treatment? 

It wasn't special treatment when they continued giving Randy Orton title reign after title reign for being popped a number of times? 

What the fuck exactly do you people want or expect this company to do? Steroids are a part of the wrestling business, whether you like it or not. And they always will be, whether you like it or not. It's not special treatment, the "Wellness Policy" is just there for media purposes, in case wrestlers die or kill their families, so WWE can claim they properly monitored them and have no idea why this happened. Brock did not fail a WWE drug test. Brock is not being suspended by them. Period.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Godway said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > WWE has already been kissing Lesnars ass since 2014, wouldn't be fair to the rest of the roster to give him special treatment for this.
> ...


At the very least, this better persuade them to put someone over Lesnar. Treating him as unstoppable has done nothing good for the company.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



The Cleaner said:


> If he gets suspended for a month from WWE for this, will anybody really notice?


The funny thing, is that nobody actually will.

All it means, is that he probably won't be appearing in video packages to promote SummerSlam for a few weeks (though there's plenty of stock footage) and everyone knows that Brock only turns up about a week before the events to make his presence known.

He's basically clear to do anything he wants,providing it doesn't cut into his few yearly WWE appearances. Plus they mention Roman on the shows and how he's suspended, yet Brock is mentioned by name and was drafted to RAW with no mention of whether he's suspended. The fans on Tuesday's SmackDown could clearly be heard chanting Suplex City and Steph didn't seem phased by anything when she announced his name. Whilst the fans booed for the choice of Roman, as they do. :grin2:


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I never really thought WWE would suspend him. They've been kissing his ass for too long and letting him do whatever the hell he wanted, even when he was champion, so why would they stop now? Just goes to show that their 'wellness' policy is exactly the joke most people believed it to be. Since he's too lazy to work a regular schedule, they should punish him by taking part of that almighty dollar he is so obsessed with.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



VampDude said:


> The fans on Tuesday's SmackDown could clearly be heard chanting Suplex City and Steph didn't seem phased by anything when she announced his name. Whilst the fans booed for the choice of Roman, as they do.


Not sure that's a fair comparison. If Brock had been suspended the same way as Reigns and they had, say, Taker come out and lash out at him for cheating and such like Rollins did with Reigns, then I think the crowd reaction would have been rather different when his name came up on the draft.

Granted, Reigns was being booed even before the suspension and for other reasons, but I think the fans could well have been turned on Brock if, for example, Taker cut a promo and brought up the streak and said that Brock had to cheat to beat him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> At the very least, this better persuade them to put someone over Lesnar. Treating him as unstoppable has done nothing good for the company.


So when Roman Reigns pins him with a Spear (since Roman is the only guy they'll put over him), that's not more special treatment? That sends a great message to the locker room. Get suspended and you can pin the most unstoppable monster in WWE history, because he failed a UFC piss test. 

It isn't Brock's fault that the WWE can't build stars anymore, and nobody is over or good enough where a win over him makes sense for them. Having someone beat him just because is fucking stupid, and millions of dollars down the drain. Timing and context are everything.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Dolorian said:


> Not sure that's a fair comparison. If Brock had been suspended the same way as Reigns and they had, say, Taker come out and lash out at him for cheating and such like Rollins did with Reigns, then I think the crowd reaction would have been rather different when his name came up on the draft.
> 
> Granted, Reigns was being booed even before the suspension and for other reasons, but I think the fans could well have been turned on Brock if, for example, Taker cut a promo and brought up the streak and said that Brock had to cheat to beat him.


Except the fans hated Roman before he was suspended, hate him during it, and will hate him afterwards. Not to mention, that promo wasn't even scathing. The WWE Champion came out and sucked Roman's dick, telling the crowd to forgive him and not be like Seth Rollins. It was all designed to give Roman a pass, and make fans feel sympathy for him, or like assholes for booing him because Dean Ambrose said so.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> I can understand why Lesnar fans are so pissed off i was the same when it came out Orton was using steroids i lost some respect for him because i felt he never needed to use steroids


Yeah. A supernatural guy like Orton abusing earthly supplements? Unthinkable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Godway said:


> Except the fans hated Roman before he was suspended, hate him during it, and will hate him afterwards. Not to mention, that promo wasn't even scathing. The WWE Champion came out and sucked Roman's dick, telling the crowd to forgive him and not be like Seth Rollins. It was all designed to give Roman a pass, and make fans feel sympathy for him, or like assholes for booing him because Dean Ambrose said so.


Yes, as I said the fans already booed him even before the suspension. While they did try to have Ambrose defend Reigns initially they dropped that quickly. With the Rollins Report segment they made no attempt to make Reigns look good and even Ambrose took at jab at Reigns with his "those that get themselves suspended" comment.

Point is, if the WWE had suspended Brock like they did Reigns and had someone like Taker cut promos lashing out at him for cheating and what not, the crowd reaction during the draft would have been different.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: UFC notified by USADA about possible drug violation from Brock Lesnar*



Dolorian said:


> Yes, as I said the fans already booed him even before the suspension. While they did try to have Ambrose defend Reigns initially they dropped that quickly. With the Rollins Report segment they made no attempt to make Reigns look good and even Ambrose took at jab at Reigns with his "those that get themselves suspended" comment.
> 
> Point is, if the WWE had suspended Brock like they did Reigns and had someone like Taker cut promos lashing out at him for cheating and what not, the crowd reaction during the draft would have been different.


I seriously doubt it would. If the crowd is smart enough to know Brock got popped by the UFC, then they're obviously smart enough to think Taker looks like a fucking idiot for cutting a promo about how he cheated to beat him in a fake fight. 

I just think all of this is stupid. You can't have roid users calling out other roid users, or one roid user being rewarded over another roid user because that one got caught recently.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> So when Roman Reigns pins him with a Spear (since Roman is the only guy they'll put over him), that's not more special treatment? That sends a great message to the locker room. Get suspended and you can pin the most unstoppable monster in WWE history, because he failed a UFC piss test.
> 
> It isn't Brock's fault that the WWE can't build stars anymore, and nobody is over or good enough where a win over him makes sense for them. Having someone beat him just because is fucking stupid, and millions of dollars down the drain. Timing and context are everything.


Randy might get there first...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Iapetus said:


> Randy might get there first...


I doubt that, but say he did: Randy is a multiple time violator of the "Wellness policy". So again, like I said, what kind of message is that sending? 

You guys can't damn Brock for something, but then turn a blind eye to every other guy in the business.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> At the very least, this better persuade them to put someone over Lesnar. Treating him as unstoppable has done nothing good for the company.


Yeah because selling tickets and t-shirts does nothing good for the company. Please get your head out of your ass.

- Vic


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> I doubt that, but say he did: Randy is a multiple time violator of the "Wellness policy". So again, like I said, what kind of message is that sending?
> 
> You guys can't damn Brock for something, but then turn a blind eye to every other guy in the business.


I'm not really damning Brock. Of course the circumstances are different as Brock was the one who sought out UFC to fight at UFC 200, cost Mark Hunt over 2 million dollars, and still hasn't publicly apologized. Plus UFC is a legit sport. I'm not asking for anything harder on him than a punishment comparable to others on the roster provided it factors in his light schedule and higher pay.

I don't really hold this kind of stuff against WWE wrestlers. It's not a real sport anyways. I didn't hold it against RVD, Randy was on coke and got popped 3 times and I'm ok with him getting perks since he's shaped up, and I'm not going to hold a 1 time offense to Reigns either.

Basically, I don't think careers should be permanently altered over little 1 time things like wellness violations.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Iapetus said:


> I'm not really damning Brock. Of course the circumstances are different as Brock was the one who sought out UFC to fight at UFC 200, cost Mark Hunt over 2 million dollars, and still hasn't publicly apologized. Plus UFC is a legit sport. I'm not asking for anything harder on him than a punishment comparable to others on the roster provided it factors in his light schedule and higher pay.
> 
> I don't really hold this kind of stuff against WWE wrestlers. It's not a real sport anyways. I didn't hold it against RVD, Randy was on coke and got popped 3 times and I'm ok with him getting perks since he's shaped up, and I'm not going to hold a 1 time offense to Reigns either.
> 
> Basically, I don't think careers should be permanently altered over little 1 time things like wellness violations.


He didn't cost Hunt a dime. Hunt is curtain jerking if it isn't for Brock.

Brock was already booked in a match at Summerslam when this happened. WWE knew of Roman's failed drug test days before the PPV and didn't pull him from it. So why would they pull Brock and call him "suspended"? If they do choose to "suspend" him, they'll do it after Summerslam. If Brock shouldn't work SS then Roman should have vacated the title and not worked MITB.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> He didn't cost Hunt a dime. Hunt is curtain jerking if it isn't for Brock.
> 
> Brock was already booked in a match at Summerslam when this happened. WWE knew of Roman's failed drug test days before the PPV and didn't pull him from it. So why would they pull Brock and call him "suspended"? If they do choose to "suspend" him, they'll do it after Summerslam. If Brock shouldn't work SS then Roman should have vacated the title and not worked MITB.


...

I never said Brock should be pulled from Summerslam....


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Iapetus said:


> Godway said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't cost Hunt a dime. Hunt is curtain jerking if it isn't for Brock.
> ...


If anything, Orton should go over. This over thinking of who should beat Lesnar is stagnating the roster. Beating one guy should not be the end all be all.


----------



## abdlwrestlingfan (Jul 21, 2016)

Way to let your fans down Lesnar


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Have Orton go over Brock at Summerslam and then make the man a full time now. Fuck this part time bullshit. He needs to be punished by the WWE. Their doctors are frauds and Lesnar here made it nation wide now. *_


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Have Orton go over Brock at Summerslam and then make the man a full time now. Fuck this part time bullshit. He needs to be punished by the WWE. Their doctors are frauds and Lesnar here made it nation wide now. *_


Make Lesnar a full time? You know he'll just quit...right?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Iron Man said:


> Exactly :lmao. Calling Mark salty is laughable. He could've easily died in there fighting another cheater in Brock. I'd be pissed as well.


Holy OVERLY-DRAMATIC, Batman. 


Mark Hunt said that Brock hit like a little pussy in his twitter rants so I don't think he was too worried about "dying". He's more salty for losing because he got on his soapbox, said he would KO Brock, and FAILED. now he looks even dumber than he looked before and is trying to do damage control. It is so amusing to see.





The Batman said:


> Even his marks like myself and others have called him a massive fucking idiot tbf. It's one thing having the 'elephant in the room', it's another doing this and getting caught in the manner and place he did. Stupidity.
> 
> In terms of if his WWE career, i'd hope he'd be humble and come back from this and I hope I for one still have the chance of seeing him perform. Going to be long, tough road road ahead tho I shouldn't wonder.


Humble? 

Batman, this is ...Brock Lesnar we are talking about. 

I doubt he's about to apologize to anyone about anything. 





abdlwrestlingfan said:


> Way to let your fans down Lesnar


Yeah. Those same fans that were chanting Suplex-City at the draft. They certainly sound "let down". :lol





Iapetus said:


> I'm not really damning Brock. Of course the circumstances are different as Brock was the one who sought out UFC to fight at UFC 200, *cost Mark Hunt over 2 million dollars, and still hasn't publicly apologized.*



WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?!?!

How did Brock cost Mark over 2 million dollars? 

You seriously think Mark would've been given 2.5 million dollars if he won? 

Somehow I don't think he would've gotten the same amount. 

You see it everytime where the more POPULAR fighter gets the HIGHER purse(win or lose) than his opponent. Hunt should be thanking BROCK for getting him 700,000 dollars which is the equivalent of Mark having to fight 6-7 times just to get to that point. 

And also, I hope you're referring to Brock apologizing for getting Popped and not him apologizing for "costing Mark over 2 million dollars"....




Dolorian said:


> Not sure that's a fair comparison. If Brock had been suspended the same way as Reigns and they had, say, Taker come out and lash out at him for cheating and such like Rollins did with Reigns, then I think the crowd reaction would have been rather different when his name came up on the draft.
> 
> Granted, Reigns was being booed even before the suspension and for other reasons, but I think the fans could well have been turned on Brock if, for example, Taker cut a promo and brought up the streak and said that Brock had to cheat to beat him.


I agree with the other poster.

Kayfabe is DEAD and the crowd would see an Undertaker that looks not only old but STUPID if he went and cut a promo that Brock had to cheat to beat him. And besides, what did Taker do in one of THEIR matches during their fued to win? LOW-BLOW CITY!!! Taker is just as much a "cheat" as Brock.




Dolorian said:


> *Meltzer on the latest WOR:* Brock Lesnar is not going to be suspended by WWE. Also said that Lesnar was intended to be the #1 pick in the draft after defeating Mark Hunt at UFC 200, but they had to pivot after the doping revelations.


VERY SMART MOVE on the WWE's part. 

Having him as the #1 pick would definitely have looked bad. As the #5, it's doable. PLUS the fans erupted(in a good way) to Brock's name being announced. So I have a feeling his WWE career overall won't be affected all that much going forward.


He HAS TO give up on the real fight game, though. USADA won't let him.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

Meltzer confirmed that wwe wil NOT be suspending lesnar for the UFC test violations.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

glenwo2 weren't you pissed at overeem getting popped? You were calling him a cheater and just crapping all over him. Now you are saying everyone was probably on the stuff and trashing Hunt when he clearly has a right to be mad.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> glenwo2 weren't you pissed at overeem getting popped? You were calling him a cheater and just crapping all over him. Now you are saying everyone was probably on the stuff and trashing Hunt when he clearly has a right to be mad.


I was trashing Reem because I wanted that fight to be made a NC. Because Reem was the one who tested positive later after the fight. That was my whole beef. Brock didn't test positive back then(even though it was still blatantly obvious that his body was never natural). 

And yes....make no mistake : Overeem IS a cheater. Each time I see an allegedly "clean" Reem fight, I will always wonder if he is truly clean or he has simply managed to stay one step ahead of USADA. 

I have a feeling that the next time he fights, he gets popped because USADA's testing has become even more stringent. 


Anyway, back to the main point, Hunt has no right to be mad.

He made $700,000. He'd have to win 6 or 7 fights to get that amount combined! ("Merry Christmas, Mark." _- Brock_ ) 

And also leading up to the fight and pre-fight, his complaining about Brock being on the "gear" and then him saying it didn't matter because he was going to knock him out anyway, ended up making him look real dumb in the aftermath once he lost. Guarantee you that he doesn't say one fucking word, had he beat him. 

It's all sour grapes and now he's taken it to the next level after demanding all of Brock's money with this call for a Union. yeah...okay, Mark. Okay. kay2


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

^You do understand the point of selling a fight, right? Of course Hunt would say that he's gonna knock Brock out. You have to increase interest if you have any sense.

He has every right to be upset. He knew in his heart that Brock was juiced up, and Brock's more annoying fans were in denial & most likely telling Hunt that he was making false allegations (just judging by some of the dumb shit I've seen on mbs). There's nothing more irritating than knowing you're right about something, but it's hard to prove.

Then the roided up dude beats you while you haven't taken any shortcuts, and dumbasses gloat on Twitter to you. It's very upsetting when you feel you're cheated but have no recourse for proving it.

Anyone who has a strong work ethic plus competitive bone in their body would be pissed as hell. Especially because it's the second time it's happened, and Hunt was already feeling salty about Brock getting exemptions. Also, because Brock's a big star, the level of dumbasses harassing Hunt was probably at a much higher level than normal.

I feel he's taking out on Brock what he probably had to endure from Brock's fans.

Plus, there is the natural jealousy of Brock being handed a lot, and someone natural knowing/assuming such a large part of it was due to roids. 

Anyone who's been cheated out of something would probably understand his fury, and I also think he's being so badgering because he wants to step on UFC'S neck. Passivity is for suckers.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Godway said:


> He's not part of the roster, and they only hurt themselves by suspending him because he DOESN'T GIVE A FUCK. They're the ones who need him, he doesn't need or want them. He works there simply because they pay him an astronomical figure to show up.
> 
> But even so, you think it's MORE fair to the rest of the roster that Roman Reigns gets a month off, while the WWE champion comes out on live shows to tell the audience what Roman did was no big deal and if they don't forgive him they're assholes like Seth Rollins, with the announcers sucking his dick and giving him a pass every 10 minutes on the show, and walks right back in to a main event push/title match? That's NOT special treatment?
> 
> ...


Most delusional thing I've read today.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> ^You do understand the point of selling a fight, right? Of course Hunt would say that he's gonna knock Brock out. You have to increase interest if you have any sense.
> 
> He has every right to be upset. He knew in his heart that Brock was juiced up, and Brock's more annoying fans were in denial & most likely telling Hunt that he was making false allegations (just judging by some of the dumb shit I've seen on mbs). There's nothing more irritating than knowing you're right about something, but it's hard to prove.
> 
> ...


Hunt was just gifted the high ground here, yeah, he's gonna run with it and try to parlay that into something more for himself. 

What did being generous and high-minded get DC? Booed like crazy. What did acting selfish get for Lesnar? An enormous payday.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> ^You do understand the point of selling a fight, right? Of course Hunt would say that he's gonna knock Brock out. You have to increase interest if you have any sense.


I would believe he was selling the fight....if he didn't brag about fighting cheaters and knocking them out regardless of their cheating. Just like he did leading up to the fight with Brock. 

He truly thought he was going in there to KO Brock like he planned and when his plans didn't go his way, the ugly side of Mark Hunt appeared who basically pitched a hissy fit. 

As I said before, Mark is just pissed that he got EMBARASSED by a so-called FAKE wrestler. Nothing more, nothing less.


You can disagree with me which is fine but my point still stands : Mark is just being a sore loser about this instead of just taking the enormous(for him) paycheck and going to DisneyLand like he originally planned with his family.

Hell, i'd take HALF that paycheck to get in the octagon and get mauled by Brock. And he's demanding for Brock's entire pay? Brock single-handedly enabled this lackluster UFC 200 PPV to do over 1 million buys. Brock is being paid accordingly to his STAR POWER and it has nothing to do with Hunt. 

Brock could've been in the octagon with anyone else and that person would've gotten 700k. Hunt should be thanking Brock for giving him that Cheddar.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> I would believe he was selling the fight....if he didn't brag about fighting cheaters and knocking them out regardless of their cheating. Just like he did leading up to the fight with Brock.
> 
> He truly thought he was going in there to KO Brock like he planned and when his plans didn't go his way, the ugly side of Mark Hunt appeared who basically pitched a hissy fit.
> 
> ...


To me Hunt just seems to be looking for a way out his UFC contract. Probably has been for a while. This just gives him the excuse he wanted.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Disagree with anyone saying Orton should go over. Don't care how much you dislike Brock or feel he's impeding the roster -- making hasty, short sighted decisions is why Brock got the streak in the first place. Don't make the same mistake with his rub. I don't care if goes to Roman; Orton, Cena, HHH etc have zero business being the one(s) to pin Brock. I'd root for Reigns ten times over before I see a rub that could make a bona-fide superstar for the next decade given away on a whim to a part timer who won't be around in three years. 


Unless Orton is jobbing immediately to put over Wyatt/Ambrose/Seth ect then no. I'll pass and from a business perspective, it'd be stupid, too. Don't mix emotions with business. This is a company running on fumes and struggling to create a draw. The right man gains momentum throughout the summer and pins Brock at next year's WM and you have potentially created a legit draw for the *future*. 



Randy could pin Brock in ten seconds and his stock wouldn't change. He could lose every match from now until January and his stock wouldn't change. He's a made man and has peaked. He should be giving rubs, not taking them. It's 2016, not 2006. Brock will put over a young guy if they're smart. Again, business and emotion have never mixed.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

'Apparently' not going to be suspended by WWE

:wow

See you at Summerslam, bro.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Disagree with anyone saying Orton should go over. Don't care how much you dislike Brock or feel he's impeding the roster -- making hasty, short sighted decisions is why Brock got the streak in the first place. Don't make the same mistake with his rub. I don't care if goes to Roman; Orton, Cena, HHH etc have zero business being the one(s) to pin Brock. I'd root for Reigns ten times over before I see a rub that could make a bona-fide superstar for the next decade given away on a whim to a part timer who won't be around in three years.
> 
> 
> Unless Orton is jobbing immediately to put over Wyatt/Ambrose/Seth ect then no. I'll pass and from a business perspective, it'd be stupid, too. Don't mix emotions with business. This is a company running on fumes and struggling to create a draw. The right man gains momentum throughout the summer and pins Brock at next year's WM and you have potentially created a legit draw for the *future*.
> ...


You make a great point here, but due to Suplex City getting stale, the rub from Brock had already started to lose it's allure. Now this comes up and he's tarnished, it has even less value. Not to say none, and perhaps if they let it go long enough (he's got plenty of time on his contract) it can fade away and he's a BFD again. It will be intriguing to see where they go with him, they've seemed to downplay this so far with a, "Not on our watch," narrative.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its amazing to me how pear shaped this whole situation has gone. Before the fight there was all this potential for Brock to win, re-establish his cred and badass aura that WWE's shitty booking had pissed away over the past year and a half. Then he does win and does so in dominant fashion. The Worlds talking about Brock and there's all this hype and attention around him. Just days later though its all negative attention, WWE's drug testing looks like the joke everyone always knew/thought it was, and now there might be some hesitation to use Brock in a high profile fashion until all this attention has died down. Basically the publicity WWE wanted, they got, but now they its publicity they wouldn't want.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

How can WWE not suspend Brock when hes high on drugs?


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Disagree with anyone saying Orton should go over. Don't care how much you dislike Brock or feel he's impeding the roster -- making hasty, short sighted decisions is why Brock got the streak in the first place. Don't make the same mistake with his rub. I don't care if goes to Roman; Orton, Cena, HHH etc have zero business being the one(s) to pin Brock. I'd root for Reigns ten times over before I see a rub that could make a bona-fide superstar for the next decade given away on a whim to a part timer who won't be around in three years.
> 
> 
> Unless Orton is jobbing immediately to put over Wyatt/Ambrose/Seth ect then no. I'll pass and from a business perspective, it'd be stupid, too. Don't mix emotions with business. This is a company running on fumes and struggling to create a draw. The right man gains momentum throughout the summer and pins Brock at next year's WM and you have potentially created a legit draw for the *future*.
> ...


I agree with you from a practical standpoint, but at the same time Brock needs to be punished. So how can that be done without wasting the rub?



The Batman said:


> 'Apparently' not going to be suspended by WWE
> 
> :wow
> 
> See you at Summerslam, bro.


WWE: where Billy Gunn gets fired for failing a non-WWE test in a bodybuilding competition, Adam Rose get suspended for taking prescribed Adderall, Roman Reigns gets suspended for presumably the same thing and humiliated on live TV each week for failing the test, Titus O'Neal gets a SIXTY (60) day suspension for freaking touching the boss on TV, but Brock Lesnar can take roids and get off scot-free.

:fuckthis :kobefacepalm unkout


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Iapetus said:


> I agree with you from a practical standpoint, but at the same time Brock needs to be punished. So how can that be done without wasting the rub?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Billy was acting solely as a trainer too, he wasn't even an active wrestler.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

BehindYou said:


> Billy was acting solely as a trainer too, he wasn't even an active wrestler.


Which makes firing him even stupider.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Batman said:


> 'Apparently' not going to be suspended by WWE
> 
> :wow
> 
> See you at Summerslam, bro.


Welp, time to sell my Summerslam ticket. Or maybe I'll just bring a sign and call Brock a cheater. Didn't think I'd ever cheer Orton but he should definitely go over. The return of the Legend Killer could revitalize his career.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Iron Man said:


> Welp, time to sell my Summerslam ticket. Or maybe I'll just bring a sign and call Brock a cheater. Didn't think I'd ever cheer Orton but he should definitely go over. The return of the Legend Killer could revitalize his career.


It's what Meltzer is saying, anyways.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar tested positive for Clomiphene (anti-estrogen blocker, same as Jon Jones), failed second test on the day of UFC 200*

Lesnar gets a free pass while Roman is made to be the whipping boy :maury


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

deanambroselover said:


> How can WWE not suspend Brock when hes high on drugs?


I don't know a lot about estrogen blockers, but from what I've heard, they're not PED's. They might be taken alongside a PED's to block some of the side effects and help restore hormone balance, hence why it's on the USADA list of banned substances.

If Brock didn't test for any PED's, he should be cleared.

Plus we don't know if estrogen blockers are on the WWE list of banned substances, they might not be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No suspension for Brock would be pretty lolworthy. More and more difficult to take WWE seriously with each passing day. If this is true, of course.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> Plus we don't know if estrogen blockers are on the WWE list of banned substances, they might not be.


Actually, we do know.

http://corporate.wwe.com/what-we-do/talent/abuse-and-drug-testing-policy#C17

J. Anti-Estrogens
The non-medical use of drugs belonging to this class, including, but not limited to, anastrozole, letrozole, aminooglutethimide exemestane, formestane, testolactone, raloxifene, tamoxifen, toremifene, clomiphene, cyclofenil and fulvestrant, are prohibited.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Disagree with anyone saying Orton should go over. Don't care how much you dislike Brock or feel he's impeding the roster -- making hasty, short sighted decisions is why Brock got the streak in the first place. Don't make the same mistake with his rub. I don't care if goes to Roman; Orton, Cena, HHH etc have zero business being the one(s) to pin Brock. I'd root for Reigns ten times over before I see a rub that could make a bona-fide superstar for the next decade given away on a whim to a part timer who won't be around in three years.
> 
> 
> Unless Orton is jobbing immediately to put over Wyatt/Ambrose/Seth ect then no. I'll pass and from a business perspective, it'd be stupid, too. Don't mix emotions with business. This is a company running on fumes and struggling to create a draw. The right man gains momentum throughout the summer and pins Brock at next year's WM and you have potentially created a legit draw for the *future*.
> ...


To hell with Brock anyway dude should be used to put people over at this point. Then send him packing.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

The suplex city act is sort of played out and this makes me less interested in Lesner.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> I agree with you from a practical standpoint, but at the same time Brock needs to be punished. So how can that be done without wasting the rub?


No he doesn't. Double standards galore that they could (and should) be taken to task for considering Billy Gunn was penalized heavily for failing a wellness test away from WWE but considering Lesnar hasn't appeared or competed on WWE programming for 65+ days and he wasn't popped under their umbrella, they're not morally obligated to even wag a finger in his face much less punish him by jobbing him out or suspending him. If you want to "punish" Brock, you're better suited in forcing him to actually come to work for 30 straight days. 



His match with Orton doesn't have to end clean, either, meaning he doesn't have to go over Orton. He appears little enough as is. Won't be hard at all to keep him off television while reinforcing the fact he's yet to be pinned or made to tap every other week for months while building Reigns/Wyatt/Seth/Ambrose ect to beat him between November and April. The rub will go to a new guy. The closest thing to punishment he'll get is whether or not he loses before years end to one of them or if they save it for the road to WM which was probably the original plan and would net Brock the largest payday.





Stephen90 said:


> *To hell with Brock anyway* dude should be used to put people over at this point. Then send him packing.



Vince McMahon is a business man in the business of making money. He's not an emotional fan with zero revenue tied to the outcome of his decisions and therefore, he doesn't view Brock as disposable. I'm sorry but that isn't how this will be handled.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> You make a great point here, but due to Suplex City getting stale, the rub from Brock had already started to lose it's allure. Now this comes up and he's tarnished, it has even less value. Not to say none, and perhaps if they let it go long enough (he's got plenty of time on his contract) it can fade away and he's a BFD again. It will be intriguing to see where they go with him, they've seemed to downplay this so far with a, "Not on our watch," narrative.



They'll certainly need to begin playing up his track record post-streak and they should be paying Heyman top dollar to renew his contract and to come up with a way to spin the wheels. It goes without sayin' that "Suplex City" has definitely lost a lot of its' luster and this is a black eye. They will realistically go with your "out of sight, out of mind" approach and keep him off tv in hopes it blows over. I don't see the audience caring too strongly either way. At most, it damages the mystique a bit and he only catches any genuine backlash from the UFC crowd.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Iapetus said:


> WWE: where Billy Gunn gets fired for failing a non-WWE test in a bodybuilding competition, Adam Rose get suspended for taking prescribed Adderall, Roman Reigns gets suspended for presumably the same thing and humiliated on live TV each week for failing the test, Titus O'Neal gets a SIXTY (60) day suspension for freaking touching the boss on TV, but Brock Lesnar can take roids and get off scot-free.
> 
> :fuckthis :kobefacepalm unkout



You know what the difference between all those situations and Brock's situation is?

All those situations occurred in the WWE.

Brock's situation occurred in another company which is NOT the WWE. 

Somebody said it best that the WWE is going to take a "not on my watch" stance when it comes to Brock. 

In other words : "He fucked up over there but never fucked up with us so it's all good."








deanambroselover said:


> How can WWE not suspend Brock when hes high on drugs?


Do you even know what the expression "high on drugs" is? :heston


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> No he doesn't. Double standards galore that they could (and should) be taken to task for considering Billy Gunn was penalized heavily for failing a wellness test away from WWE but considering Lesnar hasn't appeared or competed on WWE programming for 65+ days and he wasn't popped under their umbrella, they're not morally obligated to even wag a finger in his face much less punish him by jobbing him out or suspending him. If you want to "punish" Brock, you're better suited in forcing him to actually come to work for 30 straight days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're probably right...

It's just so infuriating!issed


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> You know what the difference between all those situations and Brock's situation is?
> 
> All those situations occurred in the WWE.
> 
> ...


Then wouldn't this apply to Billy Gunn considering he was a trainer and he was actually Busted by the power lifting commission and not the WWE?

Because if we're going by your logic then Billy Gunn should've never lost his job in the first place.

Let's face the facts, it's double standards and well Vince wants to sell Summerslam using Lesnar so of course he's not going to suspend him, when in reality he should. Lesnar gets a free pass for being Brock and Vince don't want to burn bridges with him. 

What this whole scenario has told us is that WWE wellness policy is bullshit, Vince's favorites are safe and will only get suspended if someone else got a hold of the information (Roman's case). While the rest of the roster have to suffer the consequences shall they be dirty.

You think Cena Ryback Strowman HHH Vince Steph (especially Steph) are all built like beast via natural means?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Mark hunt released by ufc according to Ariel helwani

Man this whole thing since Ariel announced brock coming back to ufc out of nowhere that Saturday night back in early June has been like a soap opera storyline


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> You know what the difference between all those situations and Brock's situation is?
> 
> All those situations occurred in the WWE.
> 
> Brock's situation occurred in another company which is NOT the WWE.


 Billy Gunn's was at a weight lifting competition.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't even like Reigns, but if they don't suspend Lesnar for this then WWE is breaking even their record of doble standarism. 
Why I'm surprise anyways.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> What this whole scenario has told us is that WWE wellness policy is bullshit, Vince's favorites are safe and will only get suspended if someone else got a hold of the information (Roman's case). While the rest of the roster have to suffer the consequences shall they be dirty.
> 
> You think Cena Ryback Strowman HHH Vince Steph (especially Steph) are all built like beast via natural means?


Who got ahold of information about Roman? I don't see why it would matter, WWE could ignore or deny any story that came out about it, there'd be no way to prove it and the rumor would fade away.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Leather Rebel said:


> I don't even like Reigns, but if they don't suspend Lesnar for this then WWE is breaking even their record of doble standarism.
> Why I'm surprise anyways.


You shouldn't be. 

It's still Vince McMahon's company and he's a lot like Brock in the aspect of not giving a fuck about double-standards and all that bullshit. 

All he cares about is, again like Brock, MAKING MONEY. Brock makes him a TON of money right now, thanks to his exposure(both good and bad) outside the WWE and in the WWE. If he felt that Brock wasn't doing shit to help make Vince back the money he's paying him, he would've never have agreed to another contract. 

We honestly don't know how much Money Brock himself brings Vince but for the WWE to continue to kiss his ass, I think it's still pretty considerable. 

Whatever, though. I am still a fan of his, so-called "tainted legacy/reputation" or not.





From Death Valley said:


> Then wouldn't this apply to Billy Gunn considering he was a trainer and he was actually Busted by the power lifting commission and not the WWE?
> 
> Because if we're going by your logic then Billy Gunn should've never lost his job in the first place.
> 
> ...



Okay....my bad as far as the Billy Gunn situation. Did not know he was busted that way. 


Of course the Wellness Policy is bullshit. Where the hell have YOU been? 

If the Wellness Policy was like USADA, there wouldn't be a WWE AT ALL!! The policy is simply to keep investors happy and make it look like Vince is giving a shit about keeping the WWE "clean".


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He is going to be the only guy ever to get a free pass!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Okay....my bad as far as the Billy Gunn situation. Did not know he was busted that way.


SPIN:

Billy Gunn situation, he was still a FT employee, they've already put out the dates Lesnar was employed by them. Literally 'worked for us XYZ, won't work again until ABC'. They're in a catbird seat regarding the deniability, still looks shady as fuck.

I'm conflicted, because I like MMA and wrestling (and Sumo, but no one curr). I was side eyeing his return to the octagon, pleased when he'd won, though sad for Hunt, then disgusted by the drug tests.

Wrestling Brock, I don't care about drugs, but this diminishes him, for now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Mark hunt released by ufc according to Ariel helwani


:maury

Lesnar better watch his back.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Mark Hunt released by UFC so he didn't get Brock's money then I told you he wouldn't


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Most people won't give a fuck about Lesnar getting busted. You mean there were people out there that actually thought he was clean?..:maury


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Demolition119 said:


> Most people won't give a fuck about Lesnar getting busted. You mean there were people out there that actually thought he was clean?..:maury


Many people surprisingly do. Hard work, dedication, lots of pushups and whey protein


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Overcomer said:


> Many people surprisingly do. Hard work, dedication, lots of pushups and whey protein


Don't forget the genetics!


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

This whole thing is like a really nasty cavity. It's the size of a pin prick on the surface, but as they keep digging, it is mushroom shaped and rotten to the core.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Demolition119 said:


> Most people won't give a fuck about Lesnar getting busted. You mean there were people out there that actually thought he was clean?..:maury


:HA

Are you serious?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I question anyone's sanity, if that person actually believes Brock was clean at ANY POINT in his professional(WWE/UFC) career.


Right now, I'm of the belief that neither WWE nor the UFC are clean.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> I question anyone's sanity, if that person actually believes Brock was clean at ANY POINT in his professional(WWE/UFC) career.
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm of the belief that neither WWE nor the UFC are clean.


It's the manner and surroundings he's been busted that is the biggest fpalm for me. Yeah it was the elephant in the room but he has never tested positive before and everyone just got on with it. For him to make this huge return to UFC and what he said and everything around that, for him to then fail like this makes him look like a complete, arrogant fool.

I assume he'd been taking what he did during training, i'd hope one of his trainers would say 'Yeah Brock, we might not get away with it this time'.

With the news that Hunt might have been released too, it's just been a colossal waste of time.

I still hope he can get back to WWE and try and continue his career despite this. WWE I'm sure will try and ignore all this shit but it's not really that easy tbh. It's easier to take if it was just WWE, but as it was in UFC, it makes it look worse tbh.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock must have saw Arnold in Twins and thought that looked fun.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

LordKain said:


> :HA
> 
> Are you serious?


There are people in this very thread who were in denial about him busted for peds. Same as there are people who to this day adamently believe Cena is clean.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:brock4 

With his MMA career done, dusted, buried, victimised.. He needs to start wearing proper wrestling gear and having proper wrestling matches.

Merry Christmas to Vince McMahon :vince2


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Brock has been doing drugs since his first run in WWE just look at his size theres no way thats natural


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

_Both Lesnar and Jones are facing sanctions from USADA, the body that collected the samples, and the Nevada Athletic Commission, because of the sample collections' proximity to UFC 200, which took place in Las Vegas on July 9.

After an adjudication process, the NAC has the power to suspend and fine both Jones and Lesnar. In Lesnar's case, the fine would be a percentage of his disclosed $2.5 million fight purse. USADA can also suspend them as the UFC's anti-doping partner.

The UFC will not be levying fines against anti-doping offenders, leaving fines up to individual state athletic commissions, according to senior vice president of public relations Dave Sholler.

*Lesnar, a current WWE star and former UFC heavyweight champion, made far more than $2.5 million in undisclosed pay at UFC 200 for his win over Hunt, according to reports. That money is likely to go untouched.* Hunt has asked the UFC to give him at least half of Lesnar's fight purse because Lesnar was allegedly enhanced in the bout, or he wants to be released from the promotion. The fight would be overturned into a no-contest if the NAC sanctions Lesnar, but it's doubtful Hunt will get his financial wish.


Jones is also not facing any kind of fine from the UFC, just a commission fine. In a case like Chad Mendes, who has been suspended two years by USADA due to testing positive for a banned substance, he will not be fined at all. Mendes' sample came from an out-of-competition test not related to a fight and no commission has jurisdiction.

Money from an NAC fine does not go to the commission, but to a Nevada general fund to be used in other areas. *If Lesnar decides to just go back to WWE, never fight again and not pay an NAC fine, the commission would have the ability to seek legal means against him.*
_

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/7/2...s-won-t?_ga=1.146118836.1278542760.1465528386


Well that's interesting....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Can the WWE legally punish Lesnar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

CAMVP said:


> Can the WWE legally punish Lesnar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can? Yes

Will? No they already said they won't


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ and that is the end of that. :brock


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

UFC usually doesn't fine people for failing these kinds of test, so I was expecting this.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Batman said:


>


It seems EVERYONE knows what Brock failed for....yet there STILL has yet to be any sort of OFFICIAL announcement about it. 

The only thing I can think of for the Delay is Brock fighting to try to reduce the punishment of 2 years. :shrug


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

deanambroselover said:


> Brock has been doing drugs since his first run in WWE just look at his size theres no way thats natural


Do you ever state anything but the obvious?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

So...will they overturn the result against Mark Hunt and declare it a no contest or something like that?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> So...will they overturn the result against Mark Hunt and declare it a no contest or something like that?


I think decisions get overturned once the OFFICIAL announcment of the suspension is made.

Until then, it's all pending.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

So after all this UFC are not gonna fine Brock so Brock gets to keep his money :brock4


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Sable caught Brock wearing some of her old ring attire while he was outside farming, made him take the drugs to man back up


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> It seems EVERYONE knows what Brock failed for....yet there STILL has yet to be any sort of OFFICIAL announcement about it.
> 
> The only thing I can think of for the Delay is Brock fighting to try to reduce the punishment of 2 years. :shrug


I think nothing official can happen because i think Lesnar has to lodge an appeal or something first


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock is so lucky. I still hope Randy Orton buries him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> The only thing I can think of for the Delay is Brock fighting to try to reduce the punishment of 2 years.


Why in the blue hell would he do that? He knows he's done with MMA.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Doc said:


> Do you ever state anything but the obvious?


In defense of DAL, if it's so obvious his *many* marks should stop spamming us with " he's a genetic freak" and should " squash the entire roster and have long title reigns where he shows up 3 times a year because *he's a genetic freak*"


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Popularity In The WWE
> Brian Mazique , CONTRIBUTOR
> Sometimes it pays to have a rogue persona.
> 
> ...


Found this an interesting perspective.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

^^^

In other words, people are stupid hypocrites. What's new?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brock is still a cheater :kobe3

Think WWE not suspending him is silly because.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

When you get out of paying a fine:










- Vic


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Iron Man said:


> Brock is still a cheater :kobe3
> 
> Think WWE not suspending him is silly because.


Just close your eyes and put your hands over your ears when you're at Summerslam.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck should WWE suspend their highest draw? 

You'd be stupid in order to do so. 

Can't treat everyone equally in the wrestling business.



The Batman said:


> Found this an interesting perspective.


That's the way it should be, people take wrestling way too seriously. 

Especially myself.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

BehindYou said:


> Billy Gunn's was at a weight lifting competition.


That he never got approval to do and never told them about. He got fired because he hid the venture, got busted, and they were told everything second hand.



Iron Man said:


> Brock is still a cheater :kobe3
> 
> Think WWE not suspending him is silly because.


If he doesn't appear to summer slam they can say they hit him with 30 days


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> If he doesn't appear to summer slam they can say they hit him with 30 days


Exactly lol, and it's perfect because he's not going to be appearing after summer slam anyway. 

They can even suspend him for 60 or 90 days depending on when they need him again.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> That he never got approval to do and never told them about. He got fired because he hid the venture, got busted, and they were told everything second hand.


 Why would he need approval to do a powerlifting competition?

Brock got busted.

WWE were told second hand.

And they fired Billy for it when he had a prescription.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It just goes to show you that WWE aren't interested in this whole drug bullshit. They only test because they have to. If they truly respected this process they would suspend him. WWE doesn't respect it and I don't really hold that against them. 

If I were in their shoes would I suspend Brock? Absolutely not. But it would be easy to do so since he's gone away for months at a time anyway so why not say he's suspended anyway?*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *It just goes to show you that WWE aren't interested in this whole drug bullshit. They only test because they have to. If they truly respected this process they would suspend him. WWE doesn't respect it and I don't really hold that against them.
> 
> If I were in their shoes would I suspend Brock? Absolutely not. But it would be easy to do so since he's gone away for months at a time anyway so why not say he's suspended anyway?*


I do wonder what they'd put on the suspension form tbh. 'Bringing the company image into disrepute', unless there is something in his contract stating that if a drug violation happened anywhere, in this case UFC, that he'd be suspended. Dunno how it works in this case tbh. Of course it's different from a moral standpoint.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

BehindYou said:


> Why would he need approval to do a powerlifting competition?
> 
> Brock got busted.
> 
> ...


It is stupid but I remember Meltzer saying he had taken a weekend off from the Florida tour as an agent with the NXT guys and did the competition without telling them. Essentially he took off from work, worked elsewhere, got busted, didn't tell he did the competition or got busted, and WWE got a second hand call. 

At least Brock for everything you can fault him ofr came to Vince and company first to say hey I want to work UFC on this day and will be promoting this fight. He got a blessing to do it


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

AryaDark said:


> *It just goes to show you that WWE aren't interested in this whole drug bullshit. They only test because they have to. If they truly respected this process they would suspend him. WWE doesn't respect it and I don't really hold that against them.
> 
> If I were in their shoes would I suspend Brock? Absolutely not. But it would be easy to do so since he's gone away for months at a time anyway so why not say he's suspended anyway?*


So then why are they selectively interested in "drug bullshit"? 

They should either treat everyone the same across the board, or not address them altogether. But this hair splitting and hypocrisy BS has to stop!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Batman said:


> I do wonder what they'd put on the suspension form tbh. 'Bringing the company image into disrepute', unless there is something in his contract stating that if a drug violation happened anywhere, in this case UFC, that he'd be suspended. Dunno how it works in this case tbh. Of course it's different from a moral standpoint.


*It just goes to show you that they really don't care about the whole anti-doping thing. It's just something they do for PR purposes. It's a dog and pony show. I've got no problem with that.*


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

AryaDark said:


> *It just goes to show you that they really don't care about the whole anti-doping thing. It's just something they do for PR purposes. It's a dog and pony show. I've got no problem with that.*


Of course they don't give shit about any of that. Have you seen the bosses themselves?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> In defense of DAL, if it's so obvious his *many* marks should stop spamming us with " he's a genetic freak" and should " squash the entire roster and have long title reigns where he shows up 3 times a year because *he's a genetic freak*"


He should be the Champ. 

And he should come back full time especially now the rosters have split for at least 3 years anyways.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I might just be a "smark" but when Brock got busted he lost all credibility to me

In my mind Randy is coming into the match as the badass and Brock is coming in as the whiny cheater 

Its weird


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*"No enhancement needed" Orton had me at that one!*


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Reigns is talked down upon in promos like a dog. Fans go rabid on him plus he get's suspended. Brock gets caught doing roids in a legitimate competition where you can injure someone for life and no ones gives a shit, lol double standards IWC.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> Reigns is talked down upon in promos like a dog. Fans go rabid on him plus he get's suspended. Brock gets caught doing roids in a legitimate competition where you can injure someone for life and no ones gives a shit, lol double standards IWC.


Well Reigns has the look so everybody here hates him.


----------



## Jon Moore (Oct 26, 2015)

I really don't get it. 

If you're sweeping Brock's under the rug, why punish Reigns? I don't think the fans/internet find out about Reigns short of the suspension. 

Feels like the RR suspension has to be a work if they're really not going to punish Brock.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jon Moore said:


> I really don't get it.
> 
> If you're sweeping Brock's under the rug, why punish Reigns? I don't think the fans/internet find out about Reigns short of the suspension.
> 
> Feels like the RR suspension has to be a work if they're really not going to punish Brock.


Because they (WWE management) know that the fans would skin Reigns alive if he was not punished at all because the fans already hate him. It would do him no favours at all. At least if Reigns is punished it shows that not even he is above the law and it brings him down to Earth in the eyes of the fans. Or at least that's the aim.

The fans love Brock Lesnar, nothing he can do short of killing an infant will ever turn them against him. Roman's violation somehow got out and they had to act on it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lesnar lost respect from me I can't take him serious now


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Jon Moore said:


> I really don't get it.
> 
> If you're sweeping Brock's under the rug, why punish Reigns? I don't think the fans/internet find out about Reigns short of the suspension.
> 
> Feels like the RR suspension has to be a work if they're really not going to punish Brock.


I didn't think it was a work till last night. The booking is just too flawless.

When Rollins got injured and they had to figure out something to do, it was clear they had zero clue what they were doing. I don't care what anyone says, WWE creative isn't capable of pulling all this stuff off without a LOT of planning. I just hope Roman is in on all of this. Watch we find out he didn't even fail and they just came up with something.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> Lesnar lost respect from me I can't take him serious now


As an MMA fighter? Abso-fucking-lutely. As a WWE superstar? Don't really see him any different.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758072923840188416


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

God Movement said:


> As an MMA fighter? Abso-fucking-lutely. As a WWE superstar? Don't really see him any different.


Yup. I'm still pissed at how stupid he's been, how he's wasted everyone's time with this UFC shit, how he jeapodised his career, potentially, and how he risked getting this stain on his person tbh.

But after all is said and done, I'm glad he's nearly back in WWE and I hope things can back to normal now the cat is out of the bag. His real life character is forever stained, but as a WWE performer, it should just be 'business as usual'.

If that above tweet is true, nothing WWE can do about it and it is indeed business as usual tbh.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What a massive fucking steaming load of horseshit.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*



> A WWE spokesperson told TMZ that only only full-time WWE performers are subject to the company’s wellness policy, which is why Brock Lesnar will not face any punishment for his failed UFC drug tests.
> 
> The WWE representative also said that the company is show business and not a regulated athletic competition. They added, the wellness program is only designed to keep the “full-time” performers healthy.


http://www.ringsidenews.com/wwe-new...me-wwe-stars-are-exempt-from-wellness-policy/

http://www.tmz.com/2016/07/26/brock-lesnar-no-wwe-punishment-for-failed-ufc-drug-tests/

I CANNOT! :cry


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

UFC isn't punishing him either.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

Lmao Brock is untouchable.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

So Billy Gunn gets fied and Brock gets nothing. Just proves the wellness policy does not mean shit


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

Wellness policy.

:ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

So Brock can compete drunk or on drugs? Terrible precedent. The roids aré strong in this one.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

That will sit well with everyone...


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

And in other news, water is wet.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

So this basically means Brock's been roided for every appearance he's had since his return.

Genetic anomaly my ass!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

No surprise. Top stars are untouchable. Its hypocritical though and proves the Wellness Policy is shit.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*



Iapetus said:


> A WWE spokesperson told TMZ that only only full-time WWE performers are subject to the company’s wellness policy, which is why Brock Lesnar will not face any punishment for his failed UFC drug tests.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

I'm sure that'll go over well in the locker room especially amongst friends and family of Reigns.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

Only full-time performers they say? Well, looks like Billy Gunn has a good case against them for unjustifiable firing.
#Hypocrites


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

Brock's a roid inflated fraud. Probably DJ Quall's size w/o the juice.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*



yeahright2 said:


> Only full-time performers they say? Well, looks like Billy Gunn has a good case against them for unjustifiable firing.
> #Hypocrites


Exactly!!! Gunn wasn't even performing WHAT THE F*CK???


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

I've said it before. WWE is Lesnar's bitch

I guess UFC is too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

Must be doing wonders for locker room morale.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

Such bullshit and as a @birthday_massacre alluded to, Billy Gunn gets fired for a similar situation. 

I really hope at this quarterly conference call coming up that someone really and I mean REALLY heckles WWE about that absurd statement. Don't give a fuck how many millions they're paying Brock...he violated the Wellness policy and should face the consequences as such.

I wonder if this will be used in the next wave of lawsuits that will be heading WWE's way in the near future.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*

But Billy Gunn was fired :heston 

The wellness policy is bogus. It doesn't really matter at all if he got caught in the UFC he still did steroids (which is a huge no no) in the WWE. What this has told us is that WWE wellness policy is a joke. Yes is a legit thing but everyone should be treated the same if they're using PED.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758072923840188416


This Brock reaction really applies to a lot of things apparently. This one above included :












So basically...in real life, it's BrockLOLWins. :lol


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*



Arkham258 said:


> I've said it before. WWE is Lesnar's bitch
> 
> *I guess UFC is too*


I doubt the UFC part they still have McGregor and other stars.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Iapetus said:


> I didn't think it was a work till last night. The booking is just too flawless.
> 
> When Rollins got injured and they had to figure out something to do, it was clear they had zero clue what they were doing. I don't care what anyone says, WWE creative isn't capable of pulling all this stuff off without a LOT of planning. I just hope Roman is in on all of this. Watch we find out he didn't even fail and they just came up with something.


I hate to think they would work the Wellness Policy, but the timing is just too pat on all of this. It reeks of a work. Shows a great reason for Roman not being pushed so hard and a CYA reason for not depushing Brock. Win-win and Vince never has to admit he's the one that fucked up the Roman Reigns character.

ETA: WWE gets a great out by stating Brock's a part-timer, we don't test them, but see how serious? Roman Reigns got suspended.

Meanwhile Stephanie get to insult him live on air about this IRL situation, reportedly not involving PEDs, while she, HHH, and Vince have clearly been on steroids for years.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> I hate to think they would work the Wellness Policy, but the timing is just too pat on all of this. It reeks of a work. Shows a great reason for Roman not being pushed so hard and a CYA reason for not depushing Brock. Win-win and Vince never has to admit he's the one that fucked up the Roman Reigns character.
> 
> ETA: WWE gets a great out by stating Brock's a part-timer, we don't test them, but see how serious? Roman Reigns got suspended.
> 
> Meanwhile Stephanie get to insult him live on air about this IRL situation, reportedly not involving PEDs, while she, HHH, and Vince have clearly been on steroids for years.


Reeks is right lol. Why didn't we see this earlier? I knew this screamed BS! But I didn't know how. Now it all makes sense. Damn WWE is a pretty filthy company. I've been disgusted by them before, but this is the first time I feel both repulsed and horrified.

This is the long version of my little epiphany borrowing from ACP a little.



A-C-P said:


> My feelings on the Wellness Policy have not changed one way or the other given the whole Reigns thing.
> 
> On one hand yes Reigns was a big name (in their minds) so I can see how it shows to some people the policy is legit now.
> 
> On the other hand I can totally see Vince using the failed drug test as a way that he can depush Reigns without making it look like Vince admitting he was wrong about him.





Iapetus said:


> Agreed. And the way they're handling it makes it even less legit looking.
> 
> You mean to tell me that after WWE's total ineptitude of booking anything more than shit after Rollins got injured, that here they are making all these amazing booking decisions, turning Ambrose/Balor/Banks into stars, all the while being preoccupied by all the things that come with a brand split and they didn't miss a SINGLE beat?
> 
> ...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*



yeahright2 said:


> Only full-time performers they say? Well, looks like Billy Gunn has a good case against them for unjustifiable firing.
> #Hypocrites


Gunn never told WWE he was doing the weightlifting thing when he was supposed to be a road agent for the NXT live events that he no showed. Different situation as WWE knew and let Lesnar go to UFC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would love for Orton to use the steroid word in a promo on him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> I would love for Orton to use the steroid word in a promo on him.


Or for Heyman to use the 'Three strikes and you're still here, Randy"?. Line :side:

They'll probably skirt around the issue of Lesnar without directly using the steroid word tbh. Like Orton did in his promo. Or they'll just leave it as is.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This is fucking bullshit. So, Roman Reigns used drugs and got suspended and now in the doghouse by jobbing cleanly against Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, and Finn Balor (and maybe some more in the close future) and humiliated him publicly and made him apologize while fucking Brock Lesnar does almost exact same thing and he's scot-free?

Fucking hypocrites and not to mention, many smarks are okay with this? This is stupid.

It's gotta be fair for everyone. If you have to suspend someone for doing this, then they should do it for others that violates the Wellness Policy.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*



Simply Flawless said:


> Gunn never told WWE he was doing the weightlifting thing when he was supposed to be a road agent for the NXT live events that he no showed. Different situation as WWE knew and let Lesnar go to UFC


I disagree. Due to their wording of Gunns release and no-punisment of Lesnar, it´s a similar situation.
They used the Gunns failed test as excuse for releasing him, not the thing about no-showing events (which I hadn´t heard until now), and now they use Lesnars part time status as reason for why he isn´t punished. They wrote themselves into a corner, so to speak.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

SiMetal said:


> This is fucking bullshit. So, Roman Reigns used drugs and got suspended and now in the doghouse by jobbing cleanly against Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, and Finn Balor (and maybe some more in the close future) and humiliated him publicly and made him apologize while fucking Brock Lesnar does almost exact same thing and he's scot-free?
> 
> Fucking hypocrites and not to mention, many smarks are okay with this? This is stupid.
> 
> It's gotta be fair for everyone. If you have to suspend someone for doing this, then they should do it for others that violates the Wellness Policy.


It's awful, but I'm now convinced Roman's suspension is a work so I guess that explains WWE's stance.

Still horrible how many fans are ok with it. Not to mention the locker room must be pissed. Great going WWE...:benson


----------



## Eaglesfan 21 (Jun 27, 2016)

*WWE has no integrity.*

Turning their head and not suspending Brock for Ped use. WWE excuse is that Brock is not a full-time wrestler...that's bs. If,im Orton i would boycott the match at SS. Im so tired of them bowing down to Brock,he never loses clean,heck he rarely ever lose. WWE is pathetic.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE has no integrity.*

$$$ > Integrity


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: WWE has no integrity.*

No but Vince didnt create the biggest wrestling promotion in the world ever because he had integrity.

WWE has no integrity, TNA has even less integrity and lets not talk about WCW, wrestling is a very dirty business my friend.

i still think WWE should suspend Lesnar though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*



LordKain said:


> UFC isn't punishing him either.


USADA will though. UFC wont punish Jones either or, and they didn't punish Chad Mendes who was just suspended for 2 years. The UFC dont directly punish drug cheats anymore, they leave all of that up to USADA and the overseeing commissions.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

> Still horrible how many fans are ok with it


Most people here, except one or two Brock supermarks, are appalled by this. But keep feeding that narrative so you can act like fans are being unfair to Roman.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm still not sure how it'll work if they did suspend him tbh, that's my point in all of this. What text could they use on the suspension form? 'Bringing WWE into disrepute', so here's a standard 30 day suspension.

He didn't fail their test, he failed tests in a different company and organisation. Unless it's written in his contract that any misdemeanor outside of WWE would be an instant fine/suspension/sacking, I just don't know how it all works in case.

I'm not saying they are suddenly correct in doing nothing, just trying to evaluate all of this. Am I happy that's he's back on WWE? Yes I am, I'm not hiding that, but I'm still upset at how all of this has gone down. He's let WWE down as much as UFC, IMO, so yes, if I were in charge, i'd certainly look to set an example. Just not sure in this case, exactly what.

I think that tweet that no part timer is tested has largely gone unoticed in all of this.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

The Batman said:


> I'm still not sure how it'll work if they did suspend him tbh, that's my point in all of this. What text could they use on the suspension form? 'Bringing WWE into disrepute', so here's a standard 30 day suspension.
> 
> He didn't fail their test, he failed tests in a different company and organisation. Unless it's written in his contract that any misdemeanor outside of WWE would be an instant fine/suspension/sacking, I just don't know how it all works in case.
> 
> ...


And it's disgusting that none of them get tested. They say their reason is to keep their full-timers healthy. What does that even mean? Does that mean their part-timers don't need to be healthy? 

I've been told it's because they don't want the potential mental issues that come with talent on juice and how that could harm other talent or someone else, but isn't getting in a ring with a roided part-timer just as dangerous?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Batman said:


> I'm still not sure how it'll work if they did suspend him tbh, that's my point in all of this. What text could they use on the suspension form? 'Bringing WWE into disrepute', so here's a standard 30 day suspension.
> 
> He didn't fail their test, he failed tests in a different company and organisation. Unless it's written in his contract that any misdemeanor outside of WWE would be an instant fine/suspension/sacking, I just don't know how it all works in case.
> 
> ...


One of Orton's suspensions was not for drugs, it was for unprofessional conduct. They can make up any reason they want to, it doesn't have to be a Wellness Policy violation.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think they are waiting until he is officially suspended which makes sense somewhat. Though it makes them look like they are letting him slide.


Saw that part timers don't get tested lol that makes 0 sense


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE: "Lesnar will not face punishment for failed UFC tests"*



yeahright2 said:


> I disagree. Due to their wording of Gunns release and no-punisment of Lesnar, it´s a similar situation.
> They used the Gunns failed test as excuse for releasing him, not the thing about no-showing events (which I hadn´t heard until now), and now they use Lesnars part time status as reason for why he isn´t punished. They wrote themselves into a corner, so to speak.


I think it has more to do with Gunn is basically a mentor, no one should ignore the policy, but a guy who has young talent under his wing has to do better. His position is different so expectations are different


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


> So...will they overturn the result against Mark Hunt and declare it a no contest or something like that?


They will but only because he failed the post fight test


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Batman said:


> Or for Heyman to use the 'Three strikes and you're still here, Randy"?. Line :side:
> 
> They'll probably skirt around the issue of Lesnar without directly using the steroid word tbh. Like Orton did in his promo. Or they'll just leave it as is.


Guarantee you that some fans will start a Steroid-City chant somewhere...somehow. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Asmodeus said:


> One of Orton's suspensions was not for drugs, it was for unprofessional conduct. They can make up any reason they want to, it doesn't have to be a Wellness Policy violation.


No all his suspensions were for drugs that "pot" story was a cover for his raging drug addiction. Trust me this is true just watch his dvd he talks about it there


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> No all his suspensions were for drugs that "pot" story was a cover for his raging drug addiction. Trust me this is true just watch his dvd he talks about it there


Which equals, they can make up any reason they want to, it doesn't have to be a Wellness Policy violation.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

What a potato-headed retard.


----------



## Jeremy Bandicoot (Jul 28, 2016)

I absolutely hate the fact that WWE is not punishing Brock because he's a 'part-timer'. It feels like we just had this discussion concerning Roman Reigns, people need to be punished for what they are doing wrong. If they are not, they will keep doing wrong things. In tandem, this could mean a lot of bad publicity for WWE in regards to almost condoning the actions of Brock Lesnar and going against what they have claimed to be so hard on.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

SiMetal said:


> This is fucking bullshit. So, Roman Reigns used drugs and got suspended and now in the doghouse by jobbing cleanly against Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, and Finn Balor (and maybe some more in the close future) and humiliated him publicly and made him apologize while fucking Brock Lesnar does almost exact same thing and he's scot-free?
> 
> Fucking hypocrites and not to mention, many smarks are okay with this? This is stupid.
> 
> It's gotta be fair for everyone. If you have to suspend someone for doing this, then they should do it for others that violates the Wellness Policy.


Everyone is on Lesnars stick, and I'll never understand it. The guy just has boring squash matches. The only superman in the business that doesn't have competitive matches, yet they all bitch about Cena and Reigns. Can't wait for Lesnar and his ego to leave the business if he can't put anyone over.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> It's gotta be fair for everyone.


That's not how it works. Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Iapetus said:
> 
> 
> > WWE: where Billy Gunn gets fired for failing a non-WWE test in a bodybuilding competition, Adam Rose get suspended for taking prescribed Adderall, Roman Reigns gets suspended for presumably the same thing and humiliated on live TV each week for failing the test, Titus O'Neal gets a SIXTY (60) day suspension for freaking touching the boss on TV, but Brock Lesnar can take roids and get off scot-free.
> ...


Oh please, Kings domestic violence situation was "not on WWEs watch" either. Still got suspended. You Lesnar marks are the worst. Can't wait for Brock to lose his damn cape. Worst Superman in the business. Marks here not only defend it, but make a case for it, ridiculous.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bret Hart said:


> Why the fuck should WWE suspend their highest draw?
> 
> You'd be stupid in order to do so.
> 
> ...


Hmm so Brock is their highest draw? A guy that's rarely if ever there is their highest draw? Mind pulling some links to back up that statement?


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ichigo87 said:


> Oh please, Kings domestic violence situation was "not on WWEs watch" either. Still got suspended. You Lesnar marks are the worst. Can't wait for Brock to lose his damn cape. Worst Superman in the business. Marks here not only defend it, but make a case for it, ridiculous.


Brock marks are the worst on here.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> After failing two USADA tests for clomiphene, a banned substance used by athletes largely for help in getting a body's natural production of testosterone back to normal after a steroid cycle, WWE officials have confirmed that not only will Brock Lesnar not be suspended, but that Lesnar is not even subject to the WWE's own Wellness policy.
> 
> Those at WWE confirmed Lesnar has not been tested at any time, something that has led to some WWE performers who are aware of this claiming a double standard, which, as it turned out, has been the case for some time and isn't limited to Lesnar, but is something the company never revealed until this past week.
> 
> ...


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Hug the boss, unprofessional conduct: 30 day suspension.

Drug taking, wellness strike: 30 day suspension.

--

Refer to Mr. McMahon as 'old man'.

When his daughter (Steph) makes a statement; "I don't give a fuck what she thinks".

Fail drugs tests.

Vince: "See you at SummerSlam Brock"*


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

kinda hard to punish the part timer, by the time he comes back he would have already served the time.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Figure 4 said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


I've got four letters for you :

TLDR.




I mean holy crap, Figure. Couldn't you at least post half the article and let others click on the link if they're interested in reading the rest?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Wwe says welness programs and stricter rule (like no headshots) helps keep performer safe 

This made me think (a little OT): it is worse ( for the health) taking 4-5 chair shots in a year (even PROTECTED ones) or doing outside dives almost every night for 200 nights a year?


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Ironman Match said:


> Wwe says welness programs and stricter rule (like no headshots) helps keep performer safe
> 
> This made me think (a little OT): it is worse ( for the health) taking 4-5 chair shots in a year (even PROTECTED ones) or doing outside dives almost every night for 200 nights a year?




Chair shots easy. 

Provided you land safely on those dives, it's a non factor. It's pretty much like jumping off the turnbuckle. There's generally just more motion in it.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> I've got four letters for you :
> 
> TLDR.
> 
> ...


It's from the actual newsletter. There's no point in posting a link unless you want only the people who subscribe to the newsletter to read it because you can't access it otherwise (and I imagine anyone here subscribed to it will have already read it anyway). And yeah, it is long but that's just how it is with Meltzer. I personally found it interesting, which is why I posted it here. If you wanna read it, read it, if you don't want to, then don't. You know, whatever. :draper2


----------



## MGK (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm far more invested in MMA than I am wrestling these days. Difference is, MMA is competition. Cheating is abhorrent. PEDs should result in life time bans as far as I'm concerned. In wrestling though? I'm all for it. Juice 'em up like it's 1999. Lesnar made a mistake and should be punished, but only in the MMA world.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

MGK said:


> I'm far more invested in MMA than I am wrestling these days. Difference is, MMA is competition. Cheating is abhorrent. PEDs should result in life time bans as far as I'm concerned. In wrestling though? I'm all for it. *Juice 'em up like it's 1999.* Lesnar made a mistake and should be punished, but only in the MMA world.


Probably not the best idea unless WWE wants to see their talent start dropping like flies by the time they are in their mid-40s. Deaths lead to autopsies. Autopsies lead to people finding out wrestlers juiced themselves to the gills just to maintain that "LOOK" Vince wants. Which can lead to a media shitstorm for WWE when they are preaching the opposite while the rest of the sports world is all about better strict testing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Mark Cunt can keep crying, it's pretty entertaining.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jeff Hardy should return to WWE since he can do drugs without being punished!


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Brock can do whatever he wants, even ufc hide his tests and only revealed it after the fight, the reason is simple 'money' why would you fuck with a guy that is the biggest draw in mma and wrestling, why would they throw away millions of dollars? See this is where everyone gets a dose of reality, money dominates over rules and morals, no matter how big the empire is.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Brock can do whatever he wants, even ufc hide his tests and only revealed it after the fight, the reason is simple 'money' why would you fuck with a guy that is the biggest draw in mma and wrestling,


Conor may have surpassed him as the biggest mma draw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Brock can do whatever he wants, even ufc hide his tests and only revealed it after the fight, the reason is simple 'money' why would you fuck with a guy that is the biggest draw in mma and wrestling, why would they throw away millions of dollars? See this is where everyone gets a dose of reality, money dominates over rules and morals, no matter how big the empire is.


What makes him the biggest draw in wrestling?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Erik. said:


> What makes him the biggest draw in wrestling?


In terms of viewership, he is the biggest draw in wrestling right now (who still is on the active roster).


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock should be held responsible for his actions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

